# Air cooled chit-chat thread!!!



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Here you go. Open to "Air Cooled" Chit chat


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Well... I suppose ill start.

8 can see the end of a good thing when it happens. This new found mass censorship, be it good or bad, is the first step in this forum turning into the samba. Soon post counts and join dates will overcome experience, and the aircooled thread will become the mk4 thread. For this reason, I don't plan to be a part of it anymore. I may check in from time to time, but I dare not post anything "offensive." To those of you who I don't talk to on other forums/sites, it has been a blast and an honor being on the forum together. I have learned a great deal, and I like to think I helped a few others along the way. That is what forums are really for, a bunch of people with similar interests chatting. 

To the rest, crestfallen (kolben) signing off.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

When people start posting pictures with swears in them and attacking the management, in turn, me, the thread was no longer a chit chat thread.
I'm only following the rules I have to as a moderator. You may gladly contact the admin who posted the sticky at the top of the forum if anyone feels I have gone outside my bounds as a moderator.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>A chit chat thread isn't a chit chat thread if the chit chat involved is directed at me in a derogatory way.

fixed that for you, CF

What does CF stand for, anyway? **** finger? Cow ****er? Content Force?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Daftendirekte said:


> >A chit chat thread isn't a chit chat thread if the chit chat involved is directed at me in a derogatory way.
> 
> fixed that for you, CF
> 
> What does CF stand for, anyway? **** finger? Cow ****er? Content Force?


No, let me fix that for you:

A Chit Chat thread that is breaking the rules (which include things like cursing and attacking the moderators) isn't allowed. Period.

You guys can choose to follow the rules or not follow them. If you follow them, everything is ok. If you don't want to follow them, you'll be shown the door.

This will be the end, please, of the insults directed at the moderators. As I've said several times, anyone with complaints about how the moderation is being done is welcome to talk to me about it.

Thank you.

-Tim


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well it seems like the forum is now dying. along with crest, i feel like i might as well resign from comming here. i'll probably linger in the background for a while and see if things get better, but until then i really dont see much reason to come here. its pretty much just become a mess. i have asked quite a few questions and comments in the past few weeks that have only been devoured by the nonsense and unawnsered. i just signed up to cultwagen, i have the same username if anyone wants to befriend me there or on facebook if you feel compelled to. (pm me for the spelling of my last name) but until things get better, you probably will see less of me than usual.


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

I wasn't aware that calling a moderator names and making fun of his Gestapo behavior was attacking him.

I thought I was just chit chatting with my fellow compatriots in reference to his ridiculous notions of being the Web Sheriff. 

I was under the impression that attacking usually involved physical force. As in, if I punched the moderator in the face for being a Webnazi if I find out where he lives and care enough to punch him (inb4 threats. Lolno, he's not worth my time to punch in the face. After all, he's not Bryce)


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

You know exactly what I was talking about, and it is behavior like this that creates the need for a moderator in the first place.

In that post, you just compared him to the Gestapo and called him a Nazi. In the previous one, you used two different profane phrases to describe his username.

I think that the fact that you don't see the problem with that behavior is the root of the issue here, and it will stop now, please.

Thank you.

-Tim


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

this is the typical responses one gets on the internet these days Silver slc...kinda sad....

for those who don't wanna comply..leave

for those who truly enjoy helping others,are man enough to own a "call out", a "poke" or even a simple dig once in a while,suck it up...and post with reepsect,sonsideration and stop sounding like internet heros with keyboard muscle...this makes you sound immature and childish....

highschool is over we're all adults here...right?

....the samba is the samba,the funny thing is is no different anywhere,on any forum,on any chat room...it's the internet where everyone is either an expert or a key board hero...we need to just relax,enjoy the hobby,keep it on topic and ABOUT the hobby and save all the school playground bs for the other forums...it's about time we simply talked about the car,it's function and what were gonna get out of it.

so in a nut shell..I hated this place for years because of the childish,stupid name calling and internet heros with no talent trying to tell others they know ,what they are talking about and they don't own s--t.

there a few dudes on here that have their game and know their s--t and i applaud you guys for helping and throwing yor knowledge in...others just sit back and take it in and stop posting on here just to get a rise or a goo thread fight.

i ain;t going anywhere..there is some cool dudes and hopefulls for sure...let's all just relax and have fun with it.

Tim Scheller
www.401restos.com


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> highschool is over we're all adults here...right?


yeah... about that...


----------



## Daftendirekte (Sep 16, 2010)

>highschool is over

Which means one thing.

College has JUST begun
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

blah blah blah..everyone takes the interwebs to seriously...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yep...answer the questions make some funny comments and call it a day.

if you are a kid...don't act like a child....it's really quite simple.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

whoaaaaaa.......this place blew up in less than 24 hrs. WTF is going on here? how could the AC Chit-Chat get locked? It wasnt even that bad. This place is completely absurd, I could understand if it was a direct thread, but the Chit Chat? common now, other members can take a serious beating, but as soon as a mod gets whacked with a few comments its all over. Im not saying its ok for the amount of digs directed at other members but at least be fair. Its the internet, dont like it, go somewhere else, no reason to lock chit-chat threads. Issues and comments pass, you cant take anything personal and if you do its your own fault, which its looks like what happened. :screwy:

My 73 hammered standard thread took a month to get locked and it was a complete mess and wayyyyyyyyyyyy worse in there before then, what gives?????? :facepalm::facepalm:

I dont get this place anymore. :banghead:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

yo gambino most of the black sheep are posting over at cultwagen.com.. your growing on me like a fungas so it wouldnt be the same if you werent around to make fun of. Go register. Loosenuts is a mod.. :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

mmmmm......dat sounds guuud, cannihavesum.....???

Pad be nice, or ima gonna tattle! :laugh:

cya in a few :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow, God is good.... Pad and Gaybino have made amends!! Whats next Daft and Batman..:laugh:

anyway I have no prob with a moderator every board has'em. I was on termpro for years and seen plenty of'em. 

I do try to help guys when I know the answer, I'm no expert like a few dudes here. I dont give advice that I dont know anything about. I will crack jokes and mess with guys that start threads that have no idea whats going on. all in plain fun!

It's human nature, a Man thing, you get a bunch of guys together talking bout anything long enough and you will get the same results... we are all gonna talk chit at some point, and some will laugh it off, and others get al pissy. Look at our government right know....

WHERE IS DAN??? Hopefully working on the bus, and not out rollin in his cabby..


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

yeah where is dan???? maybe he went on a trip around the greater new england area to find all the glass for his bus!!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Either way, I will continue to enjoy vortex, regardless of the mods or enforcers. Makes no difference to me how they "regulate" an internet forum, I'm still going to go about my business as I please and see fit. There are still many very talented, very experienced, very educated vw gurus here and that is why I choose to stay. Knowledge is power and is what I truely believe. :thumbup:

PS---cultwagen looks fun and no doubt will get interesting. :laugh::laugh: Figured I'd change it up a bit so the new ID there is Slo&Lo73.

And for all you eastern fellas out there......dont you and your aircooled just love 100 degree days with 70+% humidity? hahaha :banghead::banghead:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

I guess in an unmoderated forum sooner or later someone will get their dick hurt. Too bad it was someone with the power to lock everything down. Moderation in this forum will not effect me, but in a group this small it seems like overkill.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Either way, I will continue to enjoy vortex, regardless of the mods or enforcers. Makes no difference to me how they "regulate" an internet forum, I'm still going to go about my business as I please and see fit. There are still many very talented, very experienced, very educated vw gurus here and that is why I choose to stay. Knowledge is power and is what I truely believe. :thumbup:
> 
> PS---cultwagen looks fun and no doubt will get interesting. :laugh::laugh: Figured I'd change it up a bit so the new ID there is Slo&Lo73.
> 
> And for all you eastern fellas out there......dont you and your aircooled just love 100 degree days with 70+% humidity? hahaha :banghead::banghead:


 Gaybino ,My aircooled will continue to rest in my basement. state record heat index wed was 124. Got a car show this weekend but with a wife 36 weeks pregnant and 100 plus I wont be able to get the car out for that.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Ill keep posting here as well.. I still post over in the Corrado forum, there is an awesome thread over there right now with all the guys who posted there back in the day.. Its hard to believe Ive been on this site for 10 years.. Most o fmy posts were in the g 60 tech forum, I was the "shell" of that place for a long time. I still pop over and see what crackin and answer a question or two.. Really the bottom line is alot of people take life way to seriously, unfourtunately what will end up happening is the traffic will slow down and the threads at the top will be pic threads of slammed air cooleds and chicks and bugs.. Thise are fine and dandy but its also a place to make friends, network and build relationships. On the vortex I have bought and sold well over 15K worth of stuff and made life long friends.. It is what it is but I wont stop saying what I want and if it eventually gets me the ban hammer, well thats a shame. Keep dubbin everyone.. Even Gaybino in his cabby!! :heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

See WTF did i tell you Mods? if you let Sh1t go for a day or so everyone will get back on track themselves. 


See everyone has almost kissed and made up. leave $hit alone once in a while let us kids work out our own difference from time to time and we will eventually straighten up. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Well said. Main point here is that we are ALL aircooled guys, and share a common passion regardless of where we reside and by nature we will work things out and govern ourselves, without the need for someone directing us to watch what we say. :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^well said of both you dudes.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

You guys are lucky to even have a random chit chat thread


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

What do you ever meen. 

Let's see. Here's the one from regional PNW

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4882732-PNW-Chit-Chat-thread

Considering the PNW area is the biggest area "most post of all forums" in the use. "Where in from". I'm not sure your statement is very correct really. Over 100 pages . WOW. That's a lot. :what:

I think they are luck. We had 27 whole pages...:thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks for making my point, that thread you posted is in the PNW forums, not in a car/model specific forum


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentlemen.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> Thanks for making my point, that thread you posted is in the PNW forums, not in a car/model specific forum


you have no point, its a forum regardless of where its located. we have a good scene here and a chit-chat thread that fits it perfectly. :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I was making the point that I don't want you think we are some misfits in the ACVW forum. You said we should be lucky. I was pointing that we are not the only is all.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ I'm with him...some of us take this hobby pretty seriously...

so when an air cooled chit chat thread turns into a bunch of guys bashing each other,the threads gonna get locked..on ANY forum.

it's kind of play on words thread anyways..it says "air cooled chit chat thread" but it's discription is "for whatever you wanna talk about"...so it isn't about air cooled it's about bulls--t....

...if your not talking about the cars and the hobby then why are we here?...:screwy:

take a gander over at "yellowbullet.com" and check out that nut place....100's of threads and topics about hot rods,pro mods,drag racing you name it...then in the "thrash or be thrashed" section is insane.

at least here it's a little more chilled.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

What I am saying is you guys are lucky to have a thread for chit chat in ACVW forum, which I think personally is great (I was trying to get one for MK6 forums but the Big Boss shot it down lol)
I think the Aircooled community is more than just about cars. The problem is when people come on here just to start trouble and things go down quickly which I think is sad.
I think every model should have it's own chit chat thread for random talk, and as long as it's kept clean it is great. :wave:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

so, now we have two moderators? and daft got banned for saying cow finger? hahahahaha


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Yes I did. Apparently speculating as to what "CF" would stand for is grounds for insulting moderators. 

But then again, I'll never know. I said that to both Silver and CF and went to check for responses, turns out "Game Over. Insert Coin to Continue"

So I did. ROUND 2 - FIGHT!

Picture of wire-frame Beetle makes post Air-Cooled related


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

burnoutmedialab said:


> so, now we have two moderators? and daft got banned for saying cow finger? hahahahaha


I've been a mod in acvw for a couple of months, I've been busy but I've also been talking to a few peeps to keep it cool. No need for all the drama


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

The chit chat thread is good because it keeps us from having too many threads.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> What I am saying is you guys are lucky to have a thread for chit chat in ACVW forum, which I think personally is great (I was trying to get one for MK6 forums but the Big Boss shot it down lol)
> I think the Aircooled community is more than just about cars. The problem is when people come on here just to start trouble and things go down quickly which I think is sad.
> I think every model should have it's own chit chat thread for random talk, and as long as it's kept clean it is great. :wave:



I agree with this whole post. From one mod to another. :thumbup:

And for the record can you stick around I like your mod style.

Other dudes not an a$$ or anything. Just a little triger shy IMO. He's new to the vortex and maybe needs a wing to fly under. Help the birdy out K.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i got bored, so i came back. question: why is it forbidden to talk about non aircooled stuff in a forum.. it just seems like nonsence restricting us to strictly talk about aircooleds. think of it this way. say we were a club and met up daily to talk. we obviously are going to get off topic after a while unless subjects are brought up. it's like nazi buisness restricting friends from talking to eachother about stuff.

the first Amendment....:laugh:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

WHOA WHOA WHOA DON'T SAY HE'S A NAZI

You'll get banned for that. 

Also, thats what we had. This was more an air cooled garage than an air cooled shop. Because at shops, everyone has to work. Everyone has to be doing their own thing and only collaborate for technical reasons. 

Garages are where friends get together to shoot ****. 

And now we have a property owner sending a security guard to make sure we don't have any fun. :facepalm:

Inb4 second ban


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

If you cant follow the rules, the ones you agreed to when you joined the forum, twice, then you can leave.

If you think a moderator is out of control, you can contact the admins and discuss it.


Also Loose, It's funny how when you post a Fiat thread in here, you get upset when it gets closed, but when you post the same thread on the Samba, you put it in the OFF TOPIC section?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

justing1234 said:


> the first Amendment....:laugh:


Doesn't exist in a privately owned forum, like this one. Our bar, our rules. 

 

In all seriousness, though... I think a lot of the misunderstanding here has to do with how the forums are structured. On Vortex, we have a couple of different areas. One of those are the model specific forums, of which the Aircooled forum is one. The model specific forums are set aside for discussion only of that specific model (or in the case of Aircooled, models, since we have lumped all of the Aircooled cars together). We also have a Community section, with multiple forums for all sorts of other topics, and a general Off Topic forum as well. In addition to that, we also have the regional forums. We ask that people keep other, non model specific discussion in the other appropriate forums. We do this because our forum community is HUGE, and if we allowed OT discussion in the model specific forums it would drown out the discussion of the cars that is the purpose for them in the first place.

In most model specific forums, we don't even allow chitchat type threads, because they quickly become hundreds of pages long and are impossible to moderate. The aircooled forum is a little bit of an exception, as we realize that you guys are a little bit different type of community than the rest of the forums, and this forum also doesn't get the traffic levels of a place like the MKVI Golf / Jetta forum, for example, which is why they aren't allowed a chitchat thread and you guys are.

Despite the fact that we give you guys a little more leeway than some other places, though, it is important that everyone realize that the rules are still going to be enforced here, though.This includes things like off topic threads being locked, insulting other members or using profanity not being ok, etc. If there are any questions about this, please have a look at the rules.

We're not trying to be jerks. We're not trying to make sure that no one has any fun. We often use the bar analogy to describe this place, but a garage analogy is a good one too. Think of this as a big garage that we own. We invite anyone and everyone to come in, hang out, work on their car, whatever. We provide the space, the lifts, and pay the bills for electricity and heat, and all we ask is that everyone read the rules on their way in the door and pay attention to them. Occasionally we'll get someone who will come in and start being a jerk to some of the other people who are hanging out, ignore the rules, and generally just cause trouble. When that happens, yes, we will talk to that person about it. If they want to knock it off, it's all bygones and no one cares. If they keep on being a jerk, though, sooner or later we'll show them the door.

On the whole, though, we'd much rather just let everybody hang out and have a good time.

-Tim


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

cfvwtuner said:


> If you cant follow the rules, the ones you agreed to when you joined the forum, twice, then you can leave.
> 
> If you think a moderator is out of control, you can contact the admins and discuss it.
> 
> ...



Hey SMART GUY if i placed a thread in the wrong damn spot, move it to the right one like they do "and do all the time" not lock it. You should have been able to at least do that and leave a shadow thread here directing us over to the right area. this is what i mean about you being new at this mod thing. 


and if you want to start all this SH1T back up again and through comments like this one to poke at a member here, take it to PM, you should be smart enough not to throw jab out in the open like this considering all that's been said and done. knowing its going to start this all backup 



GOT IT!!! 



Now i let it all go I think you need to do the same and we can let it all go and get back on track


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Well I for one see the garages as a place for socializing. We come to the Air Cooled section because we A] all have the common Air Cooled interest and B] don't want to post where the water-cooled Hipsters and JDM wannabe golf ricers can engage in discussion about what we as air cooled buddies want to talk about. 

Why that dynamic has to change, I don't understand. Because it's against the rules, I get. But we were fine for as long as I've been coming to the site, and what, because Bryce and I got into a fight or Pad and Gambino? Oddly enough, Bryce and I worked it out without moderators. We're buddies now. He's buying me beer next weekend for christs' teeth, because our little community handled it by alienating us. 

Silver - I contend that the new-to-us policy of moderation is much more overbearing than we're comfortable with and some of us, I know, find it unnecessary. 

Unless, you know, there's some event that I'm missing that warranted this moderation. (Don't say because I posted that Fresh Prince "the ****" picture, I did that after the new mod started deleting and locking my own posts)


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I keep thinking of the thread where Daft and myself joked around about being "elected" moderators (like either of us really want that thankless job!!) and cfvwtuner chimed in exclaiming that he would not post here anymore until the powers that be made him a mod like he was promised!! I still laugh when I read his "mod" posts. I hope it makes him feel important to finally be in charge, Ill just go right back to living my life, thanks. 

-As Ive said over and over, stop taking the interwebs so seriously!!! Your hobby should be fun. Have things gotten a little out of hand around here, yeah. Have I been involved, for sure. In fact Im willing to bet that if gambino and I had the exact same conversation as we had in his thread face to face it wouldve ended alot quicker. Not with us fighting it out physically like children but with laughter because we both said some funny as s S hit to each other. It all worked out and we are almost friendly. eace:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Mike Brewer said:


> [...] B] don't want to post where the water-cooled Hipsters and JDM wannabe golf ricers can engage in discussion about what we as air cooled buddies want to talk about.[...]


Check out The Car Lounge right here on Vortex, you will rarely see people talk about VWs, let alone riced out ones lol .... their favorites are 4.0 Jeep Cherokees and Miatas lol


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

I respect what most have to say here, but isn't this conversation beating a dead horse by now??? As long as the mods understand that we are completely capable of working things out on out own terms everything will be fine. I really cannot understand this problem as of late, it makes no sense whatsoever, and in fact is rather childish to think we are actually being governed by a "mod". This is america and we are able to talk about whatever we damn well please. If a thread gets outta control, contact the OP and see what their opinion is before they lock it up or delete it spontaneously and pissing everyone off all together . Is it really that hard? I understand some words were exchanged between members and mods, but it was all blown wayyyyy outta proportion IMO. Its the internet ppl, lets all get a grip and get back to the REAL task at hand, building and saving true german autos. If words are exchanged in the mean time, whoooooo caressssss, it will pass and they will eventually be worked out or just simply fade away. 

And Pad, I totally agree, if we were all shootin the sh it at a gtg or in someones garage our past convos definitely wouldn't have escalated as it did on here. But hey, its the internet forum and I guess you'll have this crap pop up once and a while. However, it's really no big deal at all. Hopefully, one day, I really wish, that the bulk of the regular posters in this forum could actually get together somewhere, maybe at some large event and really find out what everyone is all about. Until then, cant we all just get along?? :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

> someones garage our past convos definitely wouldn't have escalated as it did on here.


You should see my other car buddies. We really get into it. Cops get called, etc.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

*laaaaammmmeeeeee cant beliEve this.* ban hammer. please. im done here.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

and just for the record, WE started this thread, cfvwtuner just reopened it and took credit. it boggles the mind the the PNW chit chat is full of garbage and indecipherable inside jokes, not to mention waaaaaaay off topic, and that 100 pages long. our chit chat thread didnt have any **** talking in it. it was in other threads. **** THIS SITE IM GONE.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

burnoutmedialab said:


> and just for the record, WE started this thread, cfvwtuner just reopened it and took credit. it boggles the mind the the PNW chit chat is full of garbage and indecipherable inside jokes, not to mention waaaaaaay off topic, and that 100 pages long. our chit chat thread didnt have any **** talking in it. it was in other threads. **** THIS SITE IM GONE.


lol, angry much ?


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Bryce


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

this "new" chit chat thread is more off topic than the old one. can we have the other one back PUH-LEASE? 

who cares if we get off topic? just let us do our thing, we're all adults here.... mostly... we can take care of ourselves if something comes up. 

its not like we're offending anybody (as i can remember).... i admit, yes it does get a little out of controll, but not enough to get the post locked. 


ironically... the aircooled vw is basically a symbol for peace nowadays... and this forum is far from peace right now.:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^agreed.

this is why I have a shop and drink beers and "tailgate "race with the locals and the internet took a huge back seat...since the accident (this time last year) i found myself getting sucked back in...now it's all clear to me why i would stick a screwdriver in my eye after lurkin' in certain forums and such.

who gives a s--t about who says what,why and when...let's just get back on topic before this place turns into the place it used to be...'cuz all the real air cooled vw dudes leave and end up leaving us with:

...a bunch of "air cooled haters" making a mockery of our hobby coming in from other forums...(yeah, watercooled guys included!!) they come over make a stupid posts,say stupid s--t and never come back.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^Schell, congrats, 1000 posts! If knowledge and posts worked hand in hand you should add another zero to that. :thumbup:

I, for one, am not leaving. Ill wait this nonsense out until things get back to normal. Nor will I be swayed by the threat of a "mod" locking a thread for things unbeknown to them. I have confidence everyone will be back in due time (and stonger than ever lol :laugh, just a shame it had to lead to this point. Such is life, things will pass. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I remember how quiet this forum was when I started posting over here about 18 months ago.. I hope it can be saved.. In other news I think I will finally order my door panels and popper kit for my shaved handles so I can actually roll up my window!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^thanks gambinoO!!!


pad' do you have an shots of your car?...i can't remember what it looked like...i got a isual of Losse and Geeti's but that's about it...

i went to look through the show your ride type thread but can't seem to locate the guys who are on here lately.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Schell R32 said:


> i went to look through the show your ride type thread but can't seem to locate the guys who are on here lately.


Is there such a thread ? If not, we should start one I think that would be awesome.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> Is there such a thread ? If not, we should start one I think that would be awesome.



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5025796-Post-Your-Cars!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> I remember how quiet this forum was when I started posting over here about 18 months ago.. I hope it can be saved.. In other news I think I will finally order my door panels and popper kit for my shaved handles so I can actually roll up my window!


that new ride is already helpin a brotha out!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

burnoutmedialab said:


> and just for the record, WE started this thread, cfvwtuner just reopened it and took credit. it boggles the mind the the PNW chit chat is full of garbage and indecipherable inside jokes, not to mention waaaaaaay off topic, and that 100 pages long. our chit chat thread didnt have any **** talking in it. it was in other threads. **** THIS SITE IM GONE.


What we have here, is a complete lack of respect for da law!!!!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

yup... I drove the bug on Sunday because I wanted to, it was nice..


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^yep me too...just threw a s--t ton of race fuel in it and trolled it down to the gas astation and 4-5 miles out...60mph is 4200rpm...so she's singing something fierce...shifts like a truck.

this thing ain't fun anymore...i think it's time to unload it.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> ^^yep me too...just threw a s--t ton of race fuel in it and trolled it down to the gas astation and 4-5 miles out...60mph is 4200rpm...so she's singing something fierce...shifts like a truck.
> 
> this thing ain't fun anymore...i think it's time to unload it.



you can drop that piece of crap off at my house. i will see if i can do something to save it. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

um gonna need a lift back home...gimme a ride?

i'd love to have another patina'd up original again but with the new shop and all the money it takes to get it up to "code" and todays EPA/DEM standards will make you wanna throw up!!.... I'm gonna just have to wait for quite sometime...

f--kin bummer..but then again this thing is pretty cool when you whip into places and peoples jaws hit the floor!!...especially the sound.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Trade for yours ?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...hmmmmmmmm


i had a bunch of guys when i had it on the samba for a while...but after rebuilding the motor,a lightly used drag box and a fresh respray..I decided to keep it for a while.

...then after I got it all back together and took it to the shows...I realized, I'm tired of it...not to mention my legs don't bend like they used to since the accident...i dunno.

got it on racejunk.com for 20k...or trade for a 10.5 nova...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> um gonna need a lift back home...gimme a ride?
> 
> i'd love to have another patina'd up original again but with the new shop and all the money it takes to get it up to "code" and todays EPA/DEM standards will make you wanna throw up!!.... I'm gonna just have to wait for quite sometime...
> 
> f--kin bummer..but then again this thing is pretty cool when you whip into places and peoples jaws hit the floor!!...especially the sound.


sure i got family back that way i can visit after i drop you off. ...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

new england/mass. yes?....cool i'll drop it off over there they can give me a ride back!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

My brother and I purchased a new toy tonight, should be tons of fun......100% original, I will be the 3rd owner, 1st owner owned it up until 2003, guy moved from New Mexico to Pittsburgh and drove this bus the whole way 2000 miles in 3 days, 1600 SP. The thing is virtually rust free, absolutely no rot anywhere, just some light surface rust. 

Bringing it home tomorrow, more pics up later this weekend! :laugh::laugh:



















This is the direction....


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Sweet ! What year is it ?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweet man. looks like a 68 or 69


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

yea, its a 69


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

very nice... your growing on me so your new nickname will be Bino instead of gaybino... although the cabby still makes you suspect..


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

One thing I noticed, which I like, is that you guys don't reject late models ..... driving a fat chick (well, at least she's athletic) I get a lot of people hating on me lol They just don't get it. Don't get me wrong, I love early models (I miss all my early Bugs) but for a daily driver, 71 super (maybe 72 too) and you can't go wrong


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Im a guy that does not really dig fatties or supers but air is air so I dont hate. Just not my cup of tea.. I can appreciate them when they look good and are done right..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> One thing I noticed, which I like, is that you guys don't reject late models ..... driving a fat chick (well, at least she's athletic) I get a lot of people hating on me lol They just don't get it. Don't get me wrong, I love early models (I miss all my early Bugs) but for a daily driver, 71 super (maybe 72 too) and you can't go wrong



I would never own a fatchick.



i dislike some of my family members and but there are still family members.


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> My brother and I purchased a new toy tonight, should be tons of fun......100% original, I will be the 3rd owner, 1st owner owned it up until 2003, guy moved from New Mexico to Pittsburgh and drove this bus the whole way 2000 miles in 3 days, 1600 SP. The thing is virtually rust free, absolutely no rot anywhere, just some light surface rust.
> 
> Bringing it home tomorrow, more pics up later this weekend! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> ...


Thats gonna be a sick project!!

I really want a camper bus but holy hell they cost alot!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I love my fat chick lol !



I've owned as early as a 54, a few 58s and 59s, a 61 rag, a 63, a couple 65s, a 66 and a couple 67 (one was a Euro 67) and then for the late models I had a 68, 4 71 Supers (one that I still own) a couple 72 Supers, and a 73 and 74 super (which I did not like as much as the 71 or 72).
I'd say the most "curb appeal" was from my 54 and one of my 58 (not counting my 65 Herbie replica) but the most fun to drive is still my 71 Super, and actually a lot of people that hate on my car come to like it after they drive it for a few miles (or a few laps around a track). I've also owned a few Type 3s and busses, always wanted a Notchback, never got one. And I miss my busses (60 panel and 60 SC). I owned a 71 bus camper for a whole 3 days lol, sold it the same day I got it home and it got picked up 3 days later by it's new owner (bought for $100, sold for $450 to a guy that needed a lot of parts off of it, I think he ended up cutting it up)

If I had the money, I'd buy another oval or a split ..... but who wouldn't


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> very nice... your growing on me so your new nickname will be Bino instead of gaybino... although the cabby still makes you suspect..


LMAO, thanks pad....anyone ever told you that you're a fuchin instigator? It's cool tho, I was born that way too. :thumbup: :laugh::laugh:




LowclassKc said:


> Thats gonna be a sick project!!
> 
> I really want a camper bus but holy hell they cost alot!


Couldn't pass it up man, condition was too good for the price. Plus whats more fun than a brotherly project? 

I like the Westys too, but Im still partial to the bays and splits now.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> very nice... your growing on me so your new nickname will be Bino instead of gaybino... although the cabby still makes you suspect..


:what: how can there be bino without gay.... it just dont have the same ring to it

besides I have to still call him gay because he got his project before I got mine.... It was so close and now the three women have got to sign the bill of sales and get replacement titles.... I have'nt heard from them in two weeks... I will have them soon enough and then I can post my pics.

And where is dan???:screwy:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

??? Where is Dan?????


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> ??? Where is Dan?????


I seen he was online earlier and PM'ed him. I got no response maybe he passed out tired from all the work on the bus


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> this thing ain't fun anymore...i think it's time to unload it.


how is it no fun anymore???:sly: if i owned that thing i would never get out of it! :laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> Im a guy that does not really dig fatties or supers but air is air so I dont hate. Just not my cup of tea.. I can appreciate them when they look good and are done right..


it really depends on how you do them. i dont like most of them too (i own one too!) it really depends on how they are done.

this is boring









this is bada$$


















honestly, i think it's the ride height and wheels that make or break the look of a superbeetle. they have to look just right or have the right stance on the car or it just looks ****ty


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Yeah those supers are good looking, they are hybrids between air and water to me..


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well the german look is bringing a modern look into an old bug, but i guess it's all just taste.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

on a completely seperate note, i was messing around in my super today when i looked under the dash... right above the fuses, i found a little black switch that i have never seen before... what does it do?


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

started on some scrubbin today.. :beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

damn, started all the fun while I was at work, d ick! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> damn, started all the fun while I was at work, d ick! :laugh::laugh:











:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::beer:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

How bad is that rot around the windshield? That can turn into a B itch:banghead:


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

No holes at all.. Just surface rust.. It does need some attention but overall its in great shape for being all original


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^haha beat me to it. :banghead:

Pad, one of the first things I was concerned with when I saw the pics before going to check it out. turned out its only surface. If this bus was in the east all its life the spots around the window would be :facepalm:, but its really not bad at all, more character than anything. I was totally shocked with the condition of it when I got there. The rust on the front is really all there is, every other panel, wheelwell, floor, corners are spotless with original paint. Now I know what you San Diegoins and others from the west are accustomed to. For this lone reason is why I question why I reside in the east. :laugh:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

justing1234 said:


> on a completely seperate note, i was messing around in my super today when i looked under the dash... right above the fuses, i found a little black switch that i have never seen before... what does it do?


Rear window defroster :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i figuired it did that haha...

alright so i decided to make use of my time and started working on body work until i can get my motor done up some more... the previous owners aparently have no clue how to do body work. it was obviously hit on the driver's side, not enough to damage the frame, but enough to screw up the metal. so, instead of getting a new pannel, they decided to cut up a door or something, i have no clue and cover it, let it rot for a few years until i uncovered their hackjob. there is almost nothing left under the pieced they welded on, so i need a whole new section.

but knowing the flaws in the common spots it is rotted in ( fenders, lower rear quarters front apron etc etc etc .. i think it is my best option to get a parts car. does anyone in the new england area know where i can find a '72 super for cheap?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

lol, reminds me of my 66 I bought for $600. After I drove it home I decided to clean it up in the driveway. When I got to the back seat, the door panel was bulging a little towards the center ...... hmmmm ..... weird ! So I took the panel off and just behind it was .... the side of the car, pushed in ! So I went back outside, and it was a tiny tiny bit wavy, but not pushed in several inches like on the inside (almost looks like someone threw a bowling ball right in the middle of the 1/4 panel at 60mph lol).
So I went back in and pushed the panel out, that's when I heard a loud thug noise, went out, and right there, on the floor, was a block of bondo ! I weighed it at the time but I can't remember what it weighed, something around 20lbs or so (it was pretty heavy I remember that) ....
I guess bondo-ing it was easier huh


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

not even any bondo! i knew it was there when i bought it, i just didnt know what was behind it. luckily, the other side isn't trashed so i lucked out there


----------



## 16valverabbit (May 9, 2010)

Whats up guys? I just started browsing the air cooled forums. I've been into watercooled vw's for the last 15 years and as I get older I feel I'm out growing the "scene". I'm considering a move to air cooled. Anyway, I just thought I'd post up and introduce myself because as my search for a bug begins I may have some questions of what to look out for.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> ^^haha beat me to it. :banghead:
> 
> Pad, one of the first things I was concerned with when I saw the pics before going to check it out. turned out its only surface. If this bus was in the east all its life the spots around the window would be :facepalm:, but its really not bad at all, more character than anything. I was totally shocked with the condition of it when I got there. The rust on the front is really all there is, every other panel, wheelwell, floor, corners are spotless with original paint. Now I know what you San Diegoins and others from the west are accustomed to. For this lone reason is why I question why I reside in the east. :laugh:


its good its only surface, i always get nervous when i see rust anywhere near the windshield.. it can turn a restorable car into a donor car quick if its bad..


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

^^^thanks the f'in truth!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> ??? Where is Dan?????


Still alive and kicking.I was off on vaca. for a bit, checking in on the Blackberry (typing sucks on that thing) , but back on the lap top now.

So let me see if I have this all straight.:screwy:

Mod (why do we need 1) goes off locking threads

Daft is still Daft

Batman has left the building,but Pad gave Robin a shoulder to cry on and he isn't gay anymore (what he sell the cabby?).

JD is still just JD and his car gives me wood

Schell's gonna sell that sled (again)

Buggyman still takes the trophy for above and beyond helping everyone and anyone with the links.

And Garey climbed out from under w/e he was hiding under.

oh..And Gaybino now has a bus trying to be as cool as myself :laugh:

Did I miss anything?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Still alive and kicking.I was off on vaca. for a bit, checking in on the Blackberry (typing sucks on that thing) , but back on the lap top now.
> 
> So let me see if I have this all straight.:screwy:
> 
> ...


yeah, and justin is still as clueless on what to do with his car as ever.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Slowly but surely Justin...just keep plug'n away man, you'll get there.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Dano that is a perfect summary..Now get over to Cultwagen.com and register its a pretty cool forum except all the PNW guys that hang out there..lol i kid i kid!!! 

-Now get back to that bus..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey hey. Lol the PNW is were the CW started years ago... got a lot from other places

I def would love you have more from everywhere. We got a few UK guys too.



Your the first wales vigina we got... lmfao


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..this car will be buried with me.

no opne understands it,want to pay the money for it and certain do NOT want to maintain it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Dano that is a perfect summary..Now get over to Cultwagen.com and register its a pretty cool forum except all the PNW guys that hang out there..lol i kid i kid!!!
> 
> -Now get back to that bus..


I'm registered over there..The PNW is so insignificant I barely even notice them man :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Whats up dan? Good to see you back bro. I took the car out for a short drive last night and it was HOT but man it still make me smile seein folks neck breakn over a beetle.

I got to drop my valve covers off at the shop to have my vents tigged in and then I hope to slow that leak on the bottom right

You got to get that bus going you cant get outdone by the Still gaybino


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Batman has left the building,but Pad gave Robin a shoulder to cry on and he isn't gay anymore (what he sell the cabby?).
> 
> oh..And Gaybino now has a bus trying to be as cool as myself :laugh:
> 
> Did I miss anything?


-Just added to the collection buddy, cabby stays :laugh::laugh: 

-Im as cool as whale sh it, you got a lil ways to go! 




JDII said:


> You got to get that bus going you cant get outdone by the Still gaybino


-Better get on that asap, this bus is my daily now!  Paint was completely refurbuished all day yesterday and last night, so that outta the way. Interior will be started today. Lucky me, there is a fella a few miles away that is 65yrs old and, been a vw tech for 40yrs, annnnnd has 8 bay windows, 4 westys a 15x30 trailer full of parts that is trying to clear out asap. Westy interior minus the sink and icebox in the very near future...:sly: 

- Side note, my fat chick will be on the road again next weekend, way to fuchin hot in the burgh to complete it...sooooo close! :banghead::banghead: more pics this weekend tho


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, I've been bouncing around Michigan,New Hampshire,(quick blast home for passport) back To Nh. up to Nova Scotia for a quick stop and back. 

No hurry on the bus,it isn't going anywhere.Found a guy in RI with the parts I need,I'm just waiting on him to rip them out.I have 2 motors I tore down and need to get cleaned up.I'm thinking maybe build a 1915 or just go stock 1600 Dp. or 1 of each,and toss the extra on a shelf for now. I need to pick a direction to go and stay with it.

I was gonna go back up to Nova Scotia and get my car up there ready to bring back, but don't really want to toss cash at that 1 and I don't have room for another car here right now,but the other half of my brain wants to drive that car..For now it sits where it is...decisions,decisions...

I just want the mechanicals all good on the bus, I'm not worried about pretty paint or fuchs or w/e


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> -Just added to the collection buddy, cabby stays :laugh::laugh:
> 
> -Im as cool as whale sh it, you got a lil ways to go!
> 
> ...


sounds good robin hurry up with the photos.... you got them t-bars yet sounds like a nice score on the parts, all the vw yards around here a disappearing quickly.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Yeah, I've been bouncing around Michigan,New Hampshire,(quick blast home for passport) back To Nh. up to Nova Scotia for a quick stop and back.
> 
> No hurry on the bus,it isn't going anywhere.Found a guy in RI with the parts I need,I'm just waiting on him to rip them out.I have 2 motors I tore down and need to get cleaned up.I'm thinking maybe build a 1915 or just go stock 1600 Dp. or 1 of each,and toss the extra on a shelf for now. I need to pick a direction to go and stay with it.
> 
> ...



---Damn bro, you're on the move! Build that 1915 and keep the 1600 in reserve. Get that thing rollin, they really are toooo much fun! Just stay positive and never let an AC beat you! :laugh:




JDII said:


> sounds good robin hurry up with the photos.... you got them t-bars yet sounds like a nice score on the parts, all the vw yards around here a disappearing quickly.


---ahhhh, JDouche startin feeling like the good ol' chit chat again  me likey! and your custom double fabbed t-bars are ready for shipment, just hit me up on that paypal :laugh:
Its actually pretty crazy around here right now, no "real" salvage yards around, but tonnns of old mechanics, enthusiasts, collectors dumping all of they're stuff. Sure makes me happy! haha Ill take some pics of this guys property when I'm there this weekend, its awesome. His big thing was westys with "rare" options, which makes this even better in my situation right now. Prob has 30 vws on his property and he drove every single one to its current resting place. eace:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds like the dude we have here..Yard full of cars all going back to the earth slowly. 3 story garage loaded to the gills with parts. Built the stairs in there around a cpl. split windows, so those cars aren't come'n out easy.:what:


When I was breaking down the 2 extra motors my bus came with, I had a pile of WTF is that parts..1 of them had all the Ca. emmisions sheet on it and had me scratching my head :facepalm:..Never seen that BS before.

There's some things on the bus (my 1st bus) that had me stumped for a min. or 2..had 2 pieces of tin in it with some engine tins I couldn't figure out for the life of me.Turns out there for the back bumper.Splash gaurd do-hickys.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Sounds like the dude we have here..Yard full of cars all going back to the earth slowly. 3 story garage loaded to the gills with parts. Built the stairs in there around a cpl. split windows, so those cars aren't come'n out easy.:what:
> 
> 
> When I was breaking down the 2 extra motors my bus came with, I had a pile of WTF is that parts..1 of them had all the Ca. emmisions sheet on it and had me scratching my head :facepalm:..Never seen that BS before.
> ...


You sound like me dan. The dc I am waiting for the title on is the same way. It will be my first type 2 and looking at it I see some things that are easy, i know what that does, then I see some stuff thats like WTF I will have to think on that. I start gettin confused so I walk back over to the oval and ease my mind

I'm wit gaybino on the 1915. Thats what is in my 65 and I like it. First time I have owned anything besides a 1600.:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

What carb(s) you running JD?


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

isit just me or has the cow finger been really quiet for a week or so????


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

uhhhh ohhh! You've done it now! How dare you talk about your "mod" like that! I smell a sh*tstorm brewing in the air! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

dual 44's


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> isit just me or has the cow finger been really quiet for a week or so????


he's gonna bar-b-que yo a$$ in molasses.....


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> uhhhh ohhh! You've done it now! How dare you talk about your "mod" like that! I smell a sh*tstorm brewing in the air! :laugh::laugh:


bathed lately??....:facepalm:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

whoops, forgot to wipe :facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> dual 44's


Added to the list...that never seems to end


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> whoops, forgot to wipe :facepalm:


go to bed with itchy a$$..., wake up with stinky fingers!:facepalm:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Now its getting chit chatty up in here!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Now its getting chit chatty up in here!!!


How long till it gets just chitty? How long till Batman is Back? On a side note I seen my son today, 3D ultrasound is da chit


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> How long till it gets just chitty? How long till Batman is Back? On a side note I seen my son today, 3D ultrasound is da chit



Wont be long now brotha!!!!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I check the forum every day and read this thread too.
Everyone is chatting about aircooled stuff in other threads.
This is the thread for everyone to "chit-chat", and is left fairly open for slightly off topic stuff.
As long as there is nothing that becomes an issue or the post becomes reported, I personally have no problem with the thread.
The other one was only shut down because it stopped being chit chat and became moderator attacking.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

:laugh: what have I been hiding under lol ?

Congrats on the baby, the 3D ultrasounds are great, but nothing like holding them in real life !

Here's our latest addition, 8 weeks old Sunday:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

you have a beautiful baby. really good picture too... hell of a lot better than my baby pictures 










i cant help but laugh at that picture every time i see it


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

haha that's so cute you have a beautiful baby too !

I laugh every time I see this picture of Scott (our first born):



He's grown up quite a bit now !



Oh and ..... aircooled content !!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

that's me haha, i'm only 16 i dont have kids


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

justing1234 said:


> that's me haha, i'm only 16 i dont have kids



ahahaha lol ok cool sorry


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

no need to apologize hhaha
aircooled related


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> :laugh: what have I been hiding under lol ?
> 
> Congrats on the baby, the 3D ultrasounds are great, but nothing like holding them in real life !
> 
> Here's our latest addition, 8 weeks old Sunday:


Looks like you've been hiding under (or on) the old lady bro.:laugh:..congrats on the new addition :thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

geez look at all that hair!!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> geez look at all that hair!!!!


i want to say it. i think most of you know what i'm referring to.. but i cant. we're talking about kids it'd be distasteful


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

zzzdanz said:


> Buggyman still takes the trophy for above and beyond helping everyone and anyone with the links.


 
OK,I'll give ya _that_ one:laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> :laugh: what have I been hiding under lol ?
> 
> Congrats on the baby, the 3D ultrasounds are great, but nothing like holding them in real life !
> 
> ...


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That boy isn't coming out til he's 4!..Technology is crazy:screwy:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> That boy isn't coming out til he's 4!..Technology is crazy:screwy:


Yea it tripped me out the first time I seen his face, we got to watch him for 30 min while he practiced breathing. Its amazin how I went from thinkin Id never have a kid too ...I cant wait to get my hands on this one.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You'll get ya hands on him soon enough bro..unless ya roll ya sleaves up. :laugh:

I never wanted any and ended up w/3, and If I was younger I'ld have more..No better feeling in the world bro..I'm happy for ya:beer:


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

got some goodies today! Pulled in and figured that it was a waste of a trip.. but we were wrong..little dirty at the moment but its a good start..:beer:









































































for kicks..


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

a few questions. (1972 super)

1) how hard is it to remove a wiring harness for paint, and put it back in? 

2) how hard is it to fit custom switches and guages? i'm planning on shaving my dash like the picture below but i feel like putting in switches and gauges would be a pain in the arce.

3)you know that ... thing that vw but in the cars in 72 that plugs into a machine... obviously i dont need that.. the machines probably dont exist anymore.. how can i get rid of it if i removed my wiring harness? i was just thinking cutting off the box and covering it with liquid electrical tape... nobody would see the wiring if i tucked it in and closed off the hole



if you haddent noticed i HATE wiring more than anything in the car kingdom... i really dont want to even touch it but i have to. where do i even start? 










basically that, but i want the switches on the dash... perhaps where the ashtray should be...


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

someone answer Justin please???


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> someone answer Justin please???


huhh... what.

I think he should just pull it all out , after first lableing all his wires in several places to help with reconnecting them when he is don painting. As far as the dash I belive they make fiberglass and aluminum cover panles to smooth the dash then he can just locate where he would like his switches and mount them and hook them up. But my suggestion would be he find a knowledgeable shop near him and drop it off and pay to have it done right.

He best ask his girlfriend first though.....:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't pull the wires,or worry about the dash,switches, and pretty paint...Get that car running and driveable and drive the F'n piss out of it Justin.

All the other BS will come in time bro..Drive her!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Where is cow finger???? There is clearly a spam thread that needs to be deleted!!!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

good job mods!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Where is cow finger???? There is clearly a spam thread that needs to be deleted!!!


Dang I missed it.... I'm always looking here for a good bargin on shoes and chit.

why dont the d/a's ever advertise bargin aircooled stuff?:screwy:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...."I'm planning..."

put an older harness in it if it bothers you to cut and wire out wiring...smoothing the dash and putting new switches in ain't a science..just follow the direction...

thing is you gotta start digging into that thing before you worry about the wiring since you can save that til the end.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Believe it or not, some of us do work.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i know i need to get it running first, i just have ten million things running through my head at once. it pretty much causes a headache when i dont plan things out ahead of time.


but i just sat down and thought about it, i figuired it out. im going to remove the harness, have the dash shaved and done up, then make all the holes for switches and guages, and once its back together then wire them up. i'll be back on the subject when the time comes around. 

oh, and schell, i called some vw shop closer to me about a head and they want too much for it... some day  i will make my way down there to get that thing...actually, we're picking up a jeep in Charleston in the next few days... maybe we could take a detour. i'll see about that.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah yeah....
dude for $40 bucks for a head that's good ,why would you call someone else?...i can only tell you sooooooo many times...I have everything that car needs and guys who have what i don't...I've done more resto's and BS, than any other vw shop around and thats a fact.

...your gonna find out quick...how if driving or getting to the place where you need s--t is gonna hinder your project...it will never get done.

see... these cars you MUST search,locate and drive for everything...sometimes states away!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

it was closer.. but we actually are going to go through coventry today, so we could probably drop by. willl you be around?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Goodmorning folks.....:thumbup: Nothing like the smell of torches burnin steel in the morning, smells like money to me.

Just real glad I aint the guys out there burnin all day in this insane heat. Full dressed torch suit, respirator, helmet, gloves and surounded by hot metal.

:beerne for the torch guys..

We havent bought a aircooled vw in a month is that a good sign?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Have I mentioned how bad I despise f uckin scammers? Whats up with these douchbags selling nikes, and gucci sheit in the forums? :facepalm:

Some small updates on the bus....

Got the seats fitted, refurbished the front wheels and hubs, removed the front bumper...









Crazy difference in the wheels.....almost forgot how bad sanding wheels suuuuuuuuuuuucks! :facepalm:









Bumper done!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

gambino...where are you located?...got an auto bus for parts,for my 78,if you need anything let me know...if your local ish that is...!

i can brind some stuff to terryville if you'd like!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Hes in PA


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

about 20 miles outside of pittsburgh. Im really looking for the belt line trim. cip1, 13pc kit with clips they want $320 +shipping, which is totally rediculous. I have a few pieces still on it, like the tiny 1" pieces and the rear door piece but thats about it. Theres a few older fellas in my area with parts busses, but those ol farts are all vacationing in florida and wont be back until the end of the month.  Im trying to have this thing done by then. 

Also, the PO removed the rear bumper for some reason and left it in new mexico. he is currently there on business and said he would ship it back to me and split the cost of shipping. So, who knows if that will really happen, supposed to hear from him today. 

Well, as of right now, I need a few misc parts:

-Original seat brackets/bolts that bolt to the floor
-belt line trim
-rear bumper

Everything else is pretty much there, just filthy. I swear the PO never cleaned this thing, while bringing the dash back to shine the cleaning stuff i was using was just making mud with all the dirt and filth packed in. Ill get pics of that soon too. All the vinyl really needs pressure steamed and it would look perfect, but it still looks good now after a fresh cleaning. 

Shell, if you have any of these parts would you be willing to ship em? :beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

All that sheet ya need Gaybino is on Samba as we type...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Yeah I know man, well aware, not a big fan tho. Would rather find stuff locally or over here. Most guys on the samba think this sh it is gold or something, sorry but im not paying top dollar or close to retail. Just not my steelo, got me this far, not giving in now. :laugh:

I got the front emblem, a complete full good condition original interior, full set of seat belts and bolts front and rear, a bag full of misc interior trim pieces, door panels, fresh air ducts, mint black rubber front floor mat, a new spare......all for $100 last weekend.....I'll hold out! :laugh::laugh:

Get off the net and get on that dub danz, you got work to do!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i can't ship..no worries.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey schell, i was just looking over this head and it's cracked all the way down through the spark plug hole, into a valve. it also looks like someone tried to repair it and it melted. do you happen to have any less cracked ones? we could probbably meet up again if you go to that diamond hill show in a few weeks


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Yeah I know man, well aware, not a big fan tho. Would rather find stuff locally or over here. Most guys on the samba think this sh it is gold or something, sorry but im not paying top dollar or close to retail. Just not my steelo, got me this far, not giving in now. :laugh:
> 
> I got the front emblem, a complete full good condition original interior, full set of seat belts and bolts front and rear, a bag full of misc interior trim pieces, door panels, fresh air ducts, mint black rubber front floor mat, a new spare......all for $100 last weekend.....I'll hold out! :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Get off the net and get on that dub danz, you got work to do!!


$100...you do suck!...Still waiting on the dude I found in RI with the parts I need to get back to me.
I've been watching my neighbors kids everyday since Sat. (shoot me) so no F'n with the bus til Sunday....Gonna open my own day care ctr. pretty soon to fund the damn thing.:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I might have some of those clamps for the back seats man..I'll dig thru all my chit and see what's out there..I don't plan on using the middle back seat anyways.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

cool man!
it would be these ones:










lemme kno!:beer:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

The vortex network hard at work..


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I have these 2 that need to be cleaned up but, they're all good. Can't find any bolts,and not even sure If they came with the bus. If you want these 2 they're yours. :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just had an idea... but before i make myself sound stupider than usual.. can a super beetle body drop onto a standard pan?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Have I mentioned how bad I despise f uckin scammers? Whats up with these douchbags selling nikes, and gucci sheit in the forums? :facepalm:
> 
> Some small updates on the bus....
> 
> ...


bus is looking good Gaybino... You leavin it stock or are you dumpin it like the beetle?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I was gonna blast my rims but loaned out the sand blaster and haven't seen it since ..Now it's have someone pull the tires off, then drop them off to get blasted, paint or powder the wheels, back to the tire shop...pain in the bag.

Crazy how many tools I've loaned out to never see again, and usually I never remember who I loaned them to...Hand tools, sand blaster, nail guns, saws, etc....Bastards!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> Crazy how many tools I've loaned out to never see again, and usually I never remember who I loaned them to...Hand tools, sand blaster, nail guns, saws, etc....Bastards!


Sounds like old age...  My dad did the same thing... he would loan tools to friends and never see them again... now I rarely let anyone borrow anything... sucks not being able to help at times but chit cost too much and too hard to find when you need it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I got ya old age hang'n bro..:laugh:...40 yrs. old, ughhhh:facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Crazy*

http://hartford.craigslist.org/pts/2532846445.html Now that could make for some crazy winter fun....AC too


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> bus is looking good Gaybino... You leavin it stock or are you dumpin it like the beetle?



JDoucher, gonna leave it stock for a little while, until we get everything exterior and interior completely done, then drop spindles and a notch. Then next summer it should be much lower but not as crushed as the beetle. 

This is the goal for now:









Maybe eventually this narrowed/low:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> Sounds like old age...  My dad did the same thing... he would loan tools to friends and never see them again... now I rarely let anyone borrow anything... sucks not being able to help at times but chit cost too much and too hard to find when you need it.


Just went searching for the pulley puller kit..:facepalm:....Sucks,cuz my garage is always open for my bro, and all my buddies,so they help themselves...That's gonna change as of now.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> JDoucher, gonna leave it stock for a little while, until we get everything exterior and interior completely done, then drop spindles and a notch. Then next summer it should be much lower but not as crushed as the beetle.
> 
> This is the goal for now:
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Just went searching for the pulley puller kit..:facepalm:....Sucks,cuz my garage is always open for my bro, and all my buddies,so they help themselves...That's gonna change as of now.


People tend to be more responsible when they own the tools they use. I think it's human nature, I am more likely to loose or misplace something if it didn't cost me nothing. :screwy:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> People tend to be more responsible when they own the tools they use. I think it's human nature, I am more likely to loose or misplace something if it didn't cost me nothing. :screwy:


Gonna have to go get a new 1 for now anyways, so I can get 2 cases torn down. Just chalk it up as a loss I guess....Need a socket for the flywheels as well.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I am still kicking myself in the butt for gettin rid of my a/c tools. I did keep my tow bar, and half my engine stand. :screwy:Me and my dad got his 61 off the pan and he is going to need heater channels.it will be a slow build but it's fun spending time with my dad.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Slow and steady man..Next time I spend time with my Dad will be to put him in the ground...Enjoy it bro :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Slow and steady man..Next time I spend time with my Dad will be to put him in the ground...Enjoy it bro :thumbup:


It will be slow and steady for sure. I'm bout to be 38 and he is 58 so ain't neither one of us in no hurry.it's fun because I have to remind him of what he is forgetting, same stuff he taught me over20 years ago.:thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

zzzdanz said:


> http://hartford.craigslist.org/pts/2532846445.html Now that could make for some crazy winter fun....AC too



that thing is awesome!!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Im not a fan of anything of this nature, but this sure caught my eye. Talk about going from nothing to something, check this sheit out! 

http://www.hotrodders.com/forum/v8-1973-vw-beetle-project-help-needed-130845.html


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:thumbdown:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh hai guyz....

Got over my anti-vortex thing lol. Back for a bit and bought a jetta beater car!:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

crestfallen said:


> Oh hai guyz....
> 
> Got over my anti-vortex thing lol. Back for a bit and bought a jetta beater car!:laugh:


Hey homer if you want to talk about fkn jettas go over to the jetta forum. This place is for us acvw yackass. 










































































:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Hey homer if you want to talk about fkn jettas go over to the jetta forum. This place is for us acvw yackass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beat u to it lol:laugh:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

lmao Loose now im feeling the cultwagen vibe!!! yo crest we can rave your jetta beater vs my audi avant...


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

ya got 32's on that Jetta yet bro?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

No, its actually on 2 195s, 1 205, and a doughnut spare until I can get some other wheels. Found a set of steelies and 185s for cheap with new tires, but I have to make sure they fit (not sure on the offset)

Heres the thread for it
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ntial-but-is-still-a-beater-quot-intro-thread.

Im plannin on lowering this one. That way I can drive my lifted vw in the summer, and a low one in the snow:what:

And to keep it in theme with aircooled, the baja is doin fine lol. It broke a belt gaurd bracket from vibration, so its runnin naked now lol.:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Scour our local wheeling, pittsburgh craigslist bro. Tons of mk2 and mk3 stuff on there, tons of 4x100 wheels and tires. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

get it up and running,and then sell it for another AC :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

terryville,CT this week end...who's up?


might rain but who gives a s--t...we'll be there....haven't figured out the night before deal though...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> lmao Loose now im feeling the cultwagen vibe!!!












opcorn:opcorn:

no place like home


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

It was getting dark so the pic is crapola, but fitted the new headliner nonetheless.....:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Awful quiet around here today...Wife give birth to that 4 yr old yet JD?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Awful quiet around here today...Wife give birth to that 4 yr old yet JD?


congrats man. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

I was away fro the computer yesterday... Last couple of training days for me before I leave for vegas to compete in the International Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Federation Las Vegas Open Jiu JItsu tournament. leaving tomorrow!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

So you're getting a Brazilian and going to Vegas with some Jews..:screwy:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

ohhh Dano you slay me...:thumbdown:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Thought maybe ya had a stuble problem bro....would explain the itchy nutz.:facepalm:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

3 weeks later, is ? still doing his immaculate scans of each post?


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

he pops in here and there...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Mike Brewer said:


> 3 weeks later, is ? still doing his immaculate scans of each post?


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

It was wierd. This morning I woke up.. then like, fell asleep but had like, a 30 second dream about checking to see if I was banned for that last post. 

And I was. 

Now I see it was just a dream :facepalm:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Mike Brewer said:


> It was wierd. This morning I woke up.. then like, fell asleep but had like, a 30 second dream about checking to see if I was banned for that last post.
> 
> And I was.
> 
> Now I see it was just a dream :facepalm:


VWVortex .... making dreams become reality


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i found a set of bbs wheels i like http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/2517518837.html

the lug pattern is 4x100... can they bolt onto a 72 super? or do i need a conversion kit? (i'm going to try and stick with drum breaks until i can afford disc)


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> i found a set of bbs wheels i like http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/2517518837.html
> 
> the lug pattern is 4x100... can they bolt onto a 72 super? or do i need a conversion kit? (i'm going to try and stick with drum breaks until i can afford disc)



Is this a real question?:sly:

Your bolt pattern is 4x130, need adapters or conversion to run em. 
And IMO, thats too much for those 14" BBSs. :wave:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Is this a real question?:sly:
> 
> Your bolt pattern is 4x130, need adapters or conversion to run em.
> And IMO, thats too much for those 14" BBSs. :wave:


They would fit my jetta. Buy them and Give them to me:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i know they are too much, you are just underestimating my ability to haggle  and i didnt know the bug's lug pattern :facepalm: not worth bothering then. ive got more to worry about... and crest, i'll ship them to you this week:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Meeting of the cars... For the 1st time lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Park the Baja on top of that WC piss cutter and take a pic of that bro..


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

crestfallen said:


> Meeting of the cars... For the 1st time lol



Crest, that lift is :thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Park the Baja on top of that WC piss cutter and take a pic of that bro..


I like my wc piss cutter very much thank you 

The baja was very uncooperative at the car cruise last night, So Im guessin its pissed at me


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You gonna turn into 1 of them Wc dudes are ya bro?.....wear ya GF's jeans, get a stupid hair cut, and listen to sheet music?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> You gonna turn into 1 of them Wc dudes are ya bro?.....wear ya GF's jeans, get a stupid hair cut, and listen to sheet music?


Prob not that far lmfao. Its still a beater so Im still a/c


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ok, so no fart can or shocker stickers then.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Ok, so no fart can or shocker stickers then.


you are correct sir! Fart can lolz:banghead:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nothing like a fart can equiped piss cutter :screwy:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Thought maybe ya had a stuble problem bro....would explain the itchy nutz.:facepalm:


CLASSIC!! :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> I was away fro the computer yesterday... Last couple of training days for me before I leave for vegas to compete in the International Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Federation Las Vegas Open Jiu JItsu tournament. leaving tomorrow!!


Good luck Pad, I try to avoid such violeny behavior..... I'm a lover not a fighter!!!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> Good luck Pad, I try to avoid such violeny behavior..... I'm a lover not a fighter!!!


Thanks JD.. It went great Won the Silver medal in my weight division and Bronze in the open weight division.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice man..so you're an ass kicker then?..... JD, wife give birth to a 48lb bouncing baby boy yet or what?..will be the first time in history the kid's passing out cigars.:laugh:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

zzzdanz said:


> You gonna turn into 1 of them Wc dudes are ya bro?.....wear ya GF's jeans, get a stupid hair cut, and listen to sheet music?


lol, not all WC drivers are like that trust me  :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Nice man..so you're an ass kicker then?..... JD, wife give birth to a 48lb bouncing baby boy yet or what?..will be the first time in history the kid's passing out cigars.:laugh:


:laugh: YES and thank god he was'nt 48lbs he was born wed 8/10/11, 7.1 lbs and 20 1/2 inches long. started contractions sunday 7.30pm dialated to 1 had contractions til tuesday afternoon and her waterbroke ,went back to hospital in labor for 15 hrs only dilated to 7 and they finally felt that he was face down, so we had a c-section and he popped out at 4.38 pm:thumbup:

hopefully get to work on some pics this week while he still sleeps alot. and some internet cigars for you guys on the forums.:wave:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Thanks JD.. It went great Won the Silver medal in my weight division and Bronze in the open weight division.


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> :laugh: YES and thank god he was'nt 48lbs he was born wed 8/10/11, 7.1 lbs and 20 1/2 inches long. started contractions sunday 7.30pm dialated to 1 had contractions til tuesday afternoon and her waterbroke ,went back to hospital in labor for 15 hrs only dilated to 7 and they finally felt that he was face down, so we had a c-section and he popped out at 4.38 pm:thumbup:
> 
> hopefully get to work on some pics this week while he still sleeps alot. and some internet cigars for you guys on the forums.:wave:



Congrats bro!!!! Being a Dad is the best thing ever!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

MY BOY 1 DAY OLD. ..... HE'S THINKING I CANT WAIT TILL MY DAD GETS MY OVAL DONE.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:beer: to JD Jr.!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> lol, not all WC drivers are like that trust me  :thumbup:


The married w/kids WC dudes aren't like that..


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i never thought i would see the day. i'm probably going to have to daily my bug ( if it ever gets running). i had a yukon my mom got for towing our camper around, otherwise it sits. so i was going to start driving it.... suddenly, NOPE. you need to get a cheap 4cylinder car.  seeing every penny i get goes into the bug, i cant see myself buying a wc any time soon. 

i REALLY wish super beetles could be baja'd. I would have no problem with dailying it.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i never thought i would see the day. i'm probably going to have to daily my bug ( if it ever gets running). i had a yukon my mom got for towing our camper around, otherwise it sits. so i was going to start driving it.... suddenly, NOPE. you need to get a cheap 4cylinder car.  seeing every penny i get goes into the bug, i cant see myself buying a wc any time soon.
> 
> i REALLY wish super beetles could be baja'd. I would have no problem with dailying it.


Can be baja'd just as street bajas. They used to make super beetle baja kits lol:screwy:
I hate super bajas, but as a street baja daily, it'd be ok:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i would never do a super baja though, and there are alot of trails in my town i would want to go in. it would be destroyed within minutes


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i would never do a super baja though, and there are alot of trails in my town i would want to go in. it would be destroyed within minutes


Then buy a standard and make a baja!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Why would driving ya bug as a daily be a bad thing man? Get her running and drive it, enjoy it.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ive been looking for a standard, but i feel like i'd have more fun in a daily baja.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> ive been looking for a standard, but i feel like i'd have more fun in a daily baja.


Yes. Daily baja. Mine is not a daily baja, its a headache baja. Build one you can enjoy!


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Guys, I'm thinking of getting rid of the '72. Getting rid of my cars completely.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Walk away and count to 10 Daft


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> Yes. Daily baja. Mine is not a daily baja, its a headache baja. Build one you can enjoy!


Could be a daily if it wasn't allergic to dirt.:laugh:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

**** you, Danz. It's not that I can't get the thing to start.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Could be a daily if it wasn't allergic to dirt.:laugh:


And if it didnt have an attitude! I swear its out to get me. Shift knob came loose today while I was drivin it, and in the time it took to look down and reposition it, some old **** pulled out in front of me! Like livin with the less-macho version of Christine...


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Mine's just a cranky bitch 

"what? you mean you need to get somewhere, goddamn it brendon i need my sleep"


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Mike Brewer said:


> **** you, Danz. It's not that I can't get the thing to start.


Do you need a hug bro?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Any of you dudes running 6v?...1 of the motors my POS came with has all the 6v bosch coil,gen,dizzy....anyone have a need for this stuff?


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

No. I just need to find all the previous owners and find out who did what and why. :facepalm:

But none of this has to do with getting rid of the car.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Fellas, check this sheit out!! Maybe some of you western/midwest guys would be interested, this is insane!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...tus-Oklahoma&p=73090950&posted=1#post73090950


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'll just deal with it and daily my super unless my family decides to do something for me for once and get me an mk2 or mk3 jetta.









im just thinking making it drivable and putting chalkboard paint on it just for fun until i completely rebuild it.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i'll just deal with it and daily my super unless my family decides to do something for me for once and get me an mk2 or mk3 jetta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get a mk3 like me and be a cool kid


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i am looking at an mk2 for a grand, lowered and looks pretty decent for a daily but who knows.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i am looking at an mk2 for a grand, lowered and looks pretty decent for a daily but who knows.


I found a mk2 calypso coral Gli two days after buyin rotbox, and immediately wanted it (was too much a project for me right now). It ended up donating its bottlecap wheels to mine though


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

sweet deal:thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

so I've been having a ticking noise for the last few hundred miles, adjusted the valves, but it came back after another 50 miles or so. Took the rocker arms off today and the vale lash caps are pretty worn out .... could that cause it ? I've never had lash caps on my stockers before


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi!:wave: 71  ,


71sbeetle said:


> so I've been having a ticking noise for the last few hundred miles, adjusted the valves, but it came back after another 50 miles or so. Took the rocker arms off today and the vale lash caps are pretty worn out .... could that cause it ? I've never had lash caps on my stockers before


Certainly sounds like too short a time to have to readjust ,lashcaps tend to wear quicker due to rocker to valve stem misalignment issues,so here's what you need to check out :








Make _sure_ you don't have a cracked or broken shaft saddle(#16) 
Make _sure_ you don't have a broken Cclip(#20) or wavy washer(#19) _if_ you don't have _solid_ rocker shafts








which should be _securely_(red Loctited ) bolted at the ends .
Those'd be possible _lateral_ alignment problems .
For _vertical_ alignment problems if you're running a hotter cam you'd need to check the valve geometry http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...gc.r_pw.&fp=bd6c74c66c980060&biw=1280&bih=806 or general search "geometry" on http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php .

Make _sure_ you don't have bent pushrods(#3) which continue to bend more & more as you adjust them tighter more & more:
Pull 'em out 1 by 1 & mark each for it's placement with a Sharpie,then just roll 'em over a known flat surface to check for any wobble .
While the rocker assemblies are off grab the valve retainers(#36) and try to rock those in any opposing directions on a clock face







:laugh: 
12 to 6 shown here,do 1 to 7.....etc to make _sure_ you aren't looseing a valve seat or wearing out a guide in the head(= rebuild the heads) .
One of the other things that causes the valves to _appear_ increasingly looser is just that there's some head studs pulling outta the engine case(= rebuild the whole engine) .
You can reverify most of this with either a commpression http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...641l2542l0.1.2.4.0.1l9l0&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw &/or leakdown http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...gc.r_pw.&fp=bd6c74c66c980060&biw=1280&bih=806 test _before_ rippin' & tearin' everything apart.

Or ,ya just didn't tighten down the locknuts on the adjusting screws enough:sly::laugh: .

Something here's gonna click the ticket bro:beer:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks for all that :thumbup: :laugh:

I have solid shaft rockers with the CB 9mm adjusters on it. I realized yesterday after posting this that I had replaced 2 adjusters (they just broke !) and guess what the two I replaced (#3/4 exhaust valves) are the two that the valve caps are worn out bad, I wonder if it had to do with the fact I put new adjusters.
I checked the rocker shaft and arms and they all look good. I did the valve geometry when we put these heads on, measured and cut and marked each pushrod. I did have the #3 exhaust pushrod wear a groove on the lifter side, nothing really bad but it's there so I will re-install it the other way around to see if it wears like that again. They were all straight when I checked them yesterday.

On the valve retainers, when I rock them back and forth what am I looking for ? Just a loose retainer ? Head studs (well the ones that are accessible when engine is in the car) were all tight.
I got my compression tester out yesterday but haven't checked it yet, I'm going to put it all back together and do it 

One thing I was told by a friend who also had a similar problem was ovaled-out lifter bores ..... I hope it's not that !


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ha?*

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1179758 what's wrong with this picture? and located in Brazil but the dudes in Spain?.....Bus is beautiful though :thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

No movement on retainers, I did pull out all the pushrods again and one is definitely bent :banghead: Don't know how I didn't notice it yesterday !
Also went around to the 1/2 side and the 1 exhaust pushrod didn't want to come out, like it was catching on something.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm bored... 2 of you fight to the death!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

crestfallen said:


> I'm bored... 2 of you fight to the death!


daft & cf?


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Crest, I'd fight you, but, you know, you're scrawny as hell xD


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Mike Brewer said:


> Crest, I'd fight you, but, you know, you're scrawny as hell xD


Im not a fighter Im a lover lmao
and daft vs cow finger would be fun to watch...:laugh:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

He'd prolly just say "uh no this is against the rules stop it stop it stooop it"


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

71sbeetle said:


> Thanks for all that :thumbup: :laugh:
> 
> I have solid shaft rockers with the CB 9mm adjusters on it. I realized yesterday after posting this that I had replaced 2 adjusters (they just broke !) and guess what the two I replaced (#3/4 exhaust valves) are the two that the valve caps are worn out bad, I wonder if it had to do with the fact I put new adjusters.
> I checked the rocker shaft and arms and they all look good. I did the valve geometry when we put these heads on, measured and cut and marked each pushrod. I did have the #3 exhaust pushrod wear a groove on the lifter side, nothing really bad but it's there so I will re-install it the other way around to see if it wears like that again. They were all straight when I checked them yesterday.
> ...


*Drat! *to put it _mildly_ 71  ,use an _actual_ stethosope http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...51474l0l55650l2l2l0l0l0l0l1231l1992l6-1.1l2l0 or just a large screwdriver stetho








from
http://autospeed.co.nz/cms/title_Replacing-Injector-Plugs/A_109722/article.html 
from
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...66l19l18l0l0l0l2l1091l11216l0.1.5-13.2.2l18l0 
to try to isolate whether the clicking is coming from the head or from within the engine case.
A bent pushrod _generally_ indicates an over resistance to full valvetrain free movement by something binding within the head,but since you're now having problems with _just_ the exhaust valves on _both_ sides that'd pretty much indicate a failure of the cam bearings inside the case, = cam's waggin' from side to side .
You can check that before _hopefully_ not having to crack the case open by just removing the heads & using 2 screwdrivers to play the #'s1&3 then #'s2&4 exhaust cam followers against each other through the case openings for those pushrod tubes to see if you get side-to-side movement of the cam.
No movement there:thumbup: = you just need to rethink your geometry because the valves are hitting the tops of the pistons @ high RPM's(& now probably bent also) or the rockers are too tight on their shafts. 

_I_ hope _I'm_ wrong bro  .

:beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Whats up people? Did any of you know a 7 lb human can wear a 250lb man out. My boy is a tripp,but its hard to adjust to a schedule when he has no schedule.:what: I aint complainin, its been a fun and welcome change so far. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JD, I figured you were elbows deep in a sheet filled diaper or sleeping bro.... It gets easier


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

What up danz! Got those seat brackets in the mail today. The address was right, but it was addressed to a Mr. Cabby Gaybino. Im not sure who that is, do you? :screwy:








HAHAHA, thanks brother, I appreciate it! I owe you one! :beer::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> JD, I figured you were elbows deep in a sheet filled diaper or sleeping bro.... It gets easier


Yea dan, his dph keeps increasing and my hos are on the decline.





Thats Diapers per hour and hours of sleep if you aint know. And I wouldnt change it for nothing best thing ever being a dad.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> What up danz! Got those seat brackets in the mail today. The address was right, but it was addressed to a Mr. Cabby Gaybino. Im not sure who that is, do you? :screwy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cabby gaybino for life. :thumbup::laugh: ... you got them t-bars mounted yet.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> cabby gaybino for life. :thumbup::laugh: ... you got them t-bars mounted yet.


There we go, thats more like the ol' forum....:facepalm:

Fo Sho, 4 Motha Fuc kin' Liiiife! :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup: Aint nothin but a g'thang babbbbyyy! 

Yep, mounted em, looked at em, and was like......wow those are lame, JDouche will like em tho, comin right at ya bro! Send me a pic of em mounted.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

HAhahaha...did ya like the princess bag they were in?..No problem bro


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Mr. Cabby Gaybino :laugh: I crack me up


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)




----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> but it was addressed to a Mr. Cabby Gaybino. Im not sure who that is, do you?


i'm not really in on that joke but that's still pretty funny


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Sorry Justin all those thread are locked or deleted.. Our boy Gaybino had a rough intorduction to the air cooled forum mostly stemming from him being overly sensative to also owning a cabby.. His skin had grown thick over the past couple of months as we have all bonded together battling the tyranical reign of the dreaded cow finger..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Sorry Justin all those thread are locked or deleted.. Our boy Gaybino had a rough intorduction to the air cooled forum mostly stemming from him being overly sensative to also owning a cabby.. His skin had grown thick over the past couple of months as we have all bonded together battling the tyranical reign of the dreaded cow finger..


:laugh::facepalm::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

"tyranical reign"....Bwaaaahahahahaha:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

There are a few things that may let us know the economy is still in trouble, here is what I found:



· The economy is so bad I got a pre-declined credit card in the mail.

· CEOs are now playing miniature golf.

· Exxon-Mobil laid off 25 Congressmen.

· Angelina Jolie adopted a child from America

· Motel 6 won't leave the light on anymore.

· ...A picture is now only worth 200 words.

· They are considering renaming Wall Street "Wal-Mart Street". 

· Finally, I called the Suicide Hotline & I got a call center in Pakistan. When I told them I was suicidal, they got all excited & asked if I could drive a truck.




and to keep it ACVW approved. i love ACVW :laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i knew about the joke, i just never busted gambino's balls about it, and I myself almost bought a cabby before my bug. an mk2 to be exact.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

arent you glad you didnt!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

at least that one would be running and driving:laugh: but yet AC>WC


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

haha, this place is about to blow up, I can feel it.........







.........is about to regulate......its wayyyyy overdue.....:laugh::laugh:




Side note, magic number 3 of the 73 Hammered standard thread should be up soon.....should be interesting.....new stance....


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> i knew about the joke, i just never busted gambino's balls about it, and I myself almost bought a cabby before my bug. an mk2 to be exact.


But we'ld expect a cabby from you bro......:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i couple weeks ago a girl i know was looking for a 1993+ cabrio, i suggested a 1989 one to her because it was cheaper and a vr6 and she said it looked like a "guy's car". i lol'd.

annd just to make sure there's some aircooled content in here...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

can someone please explain to me what goes through someones head when they do something like this?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> can someone please explain to me what goes through someones head when they do something like this?


Bong resin.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

crestfallen said:


> Bong resin.:thumbup:


Shoulda just Snorklestanged it:facepalm::laugh:








http://grassrootsmotorsports.com/reader-rides/1087/ 
http://www.google.com/search?um=1&h...l15l0&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi .

:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Southern Wedding*

http://www.sherdog.net/forums/f95/i-got-married-last-weekend-pics-877461/ well it's a "fat chick"....:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Bryce sighting*








Heading towards Pa.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Heading towards Pa.


Turrible. Just turrible.:screwy:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

that last one brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Heading towards Pa.


Hahahaha :laugh: Dan with a funny:laugh:


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)

those tubes must be for the air condition


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

look at the stinger, it has a loop in it, i thought that was pretty cool


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^ I was just looking at that man...some people have to much spare time.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)




----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

The worlds slowest batm0-ghia!..Imagine what goes thru someones mind to not only do that, but to sit back and say.."damn that looks good".....wise man once said it's the effects of bong resin.I think I'm now a believer of that theory:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

so, i'm almost positive i found myself a daily. A 1987 porsche 924s. i think this model has a vw bus motor in it too according to topgear and some other websites, although i thought that was the 911 and 914 porsches. although i do know they have the same suspension is a 1302 vw... man i cant seem to get away from the McPherson struts can i?:laugh: but anyways, the bug will have to be put on the backburner for a while, seeing i need to get this thing going and i will be dumping all my savings into it :facepalm: 
i mean sure i'm paying for the name brand, and everything is going to cost 1000% more than anything else, but its what i can find in my budget that isnt a total hunk of ****. 

if it's gone by the time we look at it there's also an mk2 jetta for $400 i'll have to settle with.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> The worlds slowest batm0-ghia!..Imagine what goes thru someones mind to not only do that, but to sit back and say.."damn that looks good".....wise man once said it's the effects of bong resin.I think I'm now a believer of that theory:laugh:


 Wise man lol:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Those Porsche 924's will break your wallet faster than sh!t man..You think ya bug needs constant maintenance, you have no idea


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^agreed 924= chit, 944 diffrent story, 928 awsome in my o/p


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah i know im paying for the name name and sheild, but besides an mk2 deisel its all i can find for the right price. i dont really want to drive a deisel with it going up to $3 a gallon i'd rather drive my yukon

not even 3 a gallon, it's exxpensive as hell


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> yeah i know im paying for the name name and sheild, but besides an mk2 deisel its all i can find for the right price. i dont really want to drive a deisel with it going up to $3 a gallon i'd rather drive my yukon
> 
> not even 3 a gallon, it's exxpensive as hell


MAN I WOULD LOVE TO BUY SOME FOR 3$ a gallon, it's 3.70 to 3.99 here already. I think you meant 4$ 

and another note unleaded is 3.30 so you would be savin money in that yukon also


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^it is 4 a gallon for deisel and 3.80 for low test gas...I live 30 minutes form him


JUstin a diesel kills a gas autofor fuel mileage...so a Yukon (in gas) is gonna be twice the price to drive than a deisel MK2...

who cares what the price of fuel is...you never gonna be able to control that..what you can control is the fuel mileage of the ride your using.

my truck ('06 crew cab lifted 2500HD) at 14 mpg in deisel, is STILL better on fuel than my old '06 GMC single cab,short bed LS1 powered little truck...and it needed to run on hi test just like the wifes car...but couldn't do better than 15 mgh. 

this little truck was actually worse in highway than the Duramax too,as the Dmax rev's 1500 at 70 mph...the other truch in overdrive would be aorund 3 at 70...it could barely give me 18mpg.

just a thought.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

:screwy: If your on a budget for a daily driver maybe an older german vehicle isnt going to be your best choice. Look for reliability instead of that badge, if money is a concern.....just my .02.....


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

diesel and high test have always been the same price here in RI.... +/- a few cents...thats why every one uses low test and think they are fine...

when in fact theey would get better fuel mileage and cleaner emmisions with high test...although some cars can't run the high test,I can tell you my wifes car throws all kinds of lights with a tank full of garbage.

also what funny to know..a 1979 super beetle needs 91 RON (90 +octane) to keep it in tune and longer life...says tthis on the back side of the fuel door and in the owners manual,this should say something considering it was the gas cruch and fuel was WAY better then.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i agree Gambino...should be looking at a Honda or a toyota for a daily...especially when Justin is right out of high school.

save your money bro' and put it away for the right car AFTER you get your daily for your regular life stuff.

put the money into the hot rod,vw,porsche what the hell ever when you have transportation that can get you to the most important thing...

...work!

you ain't working ,you ain't playin!!!...not to mention yu think your little lady is "needy" now?...wait til your driving your cobbled together "daily" and it breaks down with her in it on your way to dinner...you'll see a whole new side of her...i can bet on that!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm looking for a 4 cylinder car, thats all im concerned about


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> i agree Gambino...should be looking at a Honda or a toyota for a daily...especially when Justin is right out of high school.
> 
> save your money bro' and put it away for the right car AFTER you get your daily for your regular life stuff.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!...get a piss cutter toyota 4 banger and be done.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> i agree Gambino...should be looking at a Honda or a toyota for a daily...especially when Justin is right out of high school.
> 
> save your money bro' and put it away for the right car AFTER you get your daily for your regular life stuff.
> 
> ...


totally agree, women and broke down autos= a bad day there young buck. And if its keepen you from making it to work man the chit will hit the fan quick. Three things that will kill any relationship,!1 lack of communication, 2 lack of sex, 3 lack of money. You should be able to handle all three if you smart. If one of the three is missing the other two will go quickly.

Find you an late 90's early 2000 jap car and get to work. I love my 1965 but my daily to my metal recycling facility is a 1997 honda accord. looks like chit gets 22-25 mpg, but I can look cool once the1 money is made , 2 after some quality conversation wit the wife, 3 some sexual healing....:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

im just going to go for whatever comes first. my father seems really into the porsche for some reason, so that may be it, but i dont know. and if it gets too expensive to keep on the road, sell it. let someone else deal with it.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:screwy:....that car will bite you in the ass, but have at it. 've been thru the headache known as PorscheI


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I'm with them, stay away from the Porsche. My friend bought a 924 for I think it was $1100 in good condition, he dumped almost $10k i a year on it !!! And that wasn't for fancy stuff lol


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well, no matter what i have to wait a while now. my brother just crashed his golf  pretty much my brother has a jeep, what's left of a jeep, and a crashed golf in the yard. we need to get rid of them before anything. whatthefuuuckkkk


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

dude piss luck!!!

good thing anyways Justin...STAY AWAY FROM THAT PORSCHE!!! if your having trouble saving,getting parts etc for your type 1,wait til you have to get s--t for that porsche!!

and forget thinking a beetle motor will go in there lickety split..ain't gonna happy..it is a huge job to get a full on beetle motor in there...type 4 flats are that way for a reason in them old porsches...unless of course your gonna grab a 356 or a early 911,912


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

its not that i have a money problem, i just have a problem finding the right parts, or just getting them:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

but, enough about my problems. more about people& bong resin. 









^dafuk is that?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah they are getting harder and harder to find....money may not be a problem but it's foolish to waste it on a porsche as a new toy or a daily.

not to mention they leak like a siv in the rain.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

What's with all the filthy language around here. Don't you know where we came from. I would love to daily a posche :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

My man is stuck on this Porsche huh? 

Get over it brother! I know at your age its verrrry easy thing to do, but dont try to justify buying this thing! Listen to the fellas here with the most knowledge, they have been through it and are giving you forwarning. Like Schell said, "if your having trouble saving,getting parts etc for your type 1,wait til you have to get s--t for that porsche!!" and he is 110% correct. If there is anyone in this forum to take advice from, its going to be Schell, listen to him!!


Oooooooohhhhhh......to be young again :banghead::laugh::laugh:

"What's with all the filthy language around here. Don't you know where we came from. I would love to daily a posche"

--- Wouldnt we all, but hey, its only a 924


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

this place is busy right now. what up gaybino, shell, tightnuts, and dan. I try to read a post and another pops up. good day to you all. I been married 14 yrs today and hope to see many more.:thumbup::wave:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> this place is busy right now. what up gaybino, shell, tightnuts, and dan. I try to read a post and another pops up. good day to you all. I been married 14 yrs today and hope to see many more.:thumbup::wave:


Glückwünsche JDouche!!!!!!

Oh you know, just tryin to properly direct the youth, haha :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Young'ns ....14 yrs eh! and just figured out how to make babies?...slow learner?:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Holy Fatchick!*











Why?....:screwy:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Glückwünsche JDouche!!!!!!
> 
> Oh you know, just tryin to properly direct the youth, haha :thumbup:


Thanks gaybino, you ought to know you cant tell a young'n nothing. Life would be alot easier if when we were young we learned from others mistakes instead of having to make the same ones ourselves repeatedly before we learn or give up.:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Young'ns ....14 yrs eh! and just figured out how to make babies?...slow learner?:laugh:


Dan anytime I get in a hurry I tend to @#%^ something Up, beside I enjoyed all the practice.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Practice makes perfect :thumbup: Was just checking a thread on the Samba, dude working on the same bus as mine. Some $%^&*%$ broke into it and stole all the poor bastards parts and tools.
What a kick in the balls.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Congrats on your day there JD mine is at the end of the week, just 5 years though.. lets just say I really really enjoyed my twenties and it took a while to settle down!!! IN fact I sold my last Corrado to buy her an engagement ring. To this day shell be looking at it and go vroooooom at me and smile.. It was worth it though. I never thought Id end up a "family" man but a wife and two daughters later and i wouldnt have it any other way.. :screwy: huh




@ Justin... just say no to the temptation youngster. The juice aint wirth the squeeze on that Porsche..:thumbdown:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> My man is stuck on this Porsche huh?
> 
> Get over it brother! I know at your age its verrrry easy thing to do, but dont try to justify buying this thing! Listen to the fellas here with the most knowledge, they have been through it and are giving you forwarning. Like Schell said, "if your having trouble saving,getting parts etc for your type 1,wait til you have to get s--t for that porsche!!" and he is 110% correct. If there is anyone in this forum to take advice from, its going to be Schell, listen to him!!
> 
> ...


oh my bad missed the 924 thing. fook that you can have them pile of sh1ts :banghead:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Young'ns ....14 yrs eh! and just figured out how to make babies?...slow learner?:laugh:



dont think hes a slow learner. probably just practicing for the big game. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Pad!!!! Where ya been man, I/we missed you! 

And your PNW buddy Bryce, where the hell did he disappear to?? :sly:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Bryce is in the Bat cave hiding


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Pad!!!! Where ya been man, I/we missed you!
> 
> And your PNW buddy Bryce, where the hell did he disappear to?? :sly:





> Was just checking a thread on the Samba, dude working on the same bus as mine. Some $%^&*%$ broke into it and stole all the poor bastards parts and tools.


 hear inlies your answer. Bryce was sent on a bat misson for dan. He needed parts for the bus:facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> Congrats on your day there JD mine is at the end of the week, just 5 years though.. lets just say I really really enjoyed my twenties and it took a while to settle down!!! IN fact I sold my last Corrado to buy her an engagement ring. To this day shell be looking at it and go vroooooom at me and smile.. It was worth it though. I never thought Id end up a "family" man but a wife and two daughters later and i wouldnt have it any other way.. :screwy: huh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks pad! I have only been a family man for 13 days now and it is a trip having a little man completly dependent on his parents. Just when I thought or relationship couldnt get any better it did.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...12yrs for me...i feel sorry for the wife!!

porsche as a daily..hell yeah..if it were a 356,911 ...difference is I can maintain it,have perfect storage for it and I can do all of it in house...and if she really pisses me off I'll put it in the showroom!!!

factor in your a youngin'...money isn't as plentiful as you think and the fact you will need to work on it more than you think...forget it dude and by a honda.

914,924,944 are nothing but money pits and ANY true german car lover will tell you the same!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> ...12yrs for me...i feel sorry for the wife!!
> 
> porsche as a daily..hell yeah..if it were a 356,911 ...difference is I can maintain it,have perfect storage for it and I can do all of it in house...and if she really pisses me off I'll put it in the showroom!!!
> 
> ...



werd!! 

I LooseNuts "AKA J" support this post fully. opcorn:


I would have keep my mouth shut had i payed attention to the kind of Porsche we were talking about. sorry for my ignorance. :wave: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

"I would have keep my mouth shut".....If you kept ya mouth shut for 5 mins ya ass would burst wide open:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

this it true. that might explain why i always come in and sh1t all over the place.






























:laugh::laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

^^^Like lol:laugh:

Nice use of comedy central:thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

lol, I'm coming up on 9 years but in a couple weeks will be 13 years we have been together, I feel bad for her too !!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> lol, I'm coming up on 9 years but in a couple weeks will be 13 years we have been together, I feel bad for her too !!!



LMAO that is the same as me and my wife. almost 9 years but as of June, 13 years together.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Been together for ummmm, 18 or 19 yrs...Married 8 :screwy:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

nice !
oh and I've had my 71 Super for over 11 years now, well over 12 if you count the year I was still in Tahiti and my Aunt was driving it for me  That's more than a quarter of her life


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ive been married for 0 years woo!:laugh: although i've been in a domestic partnership with my bug for 1.5 years and that fat bitch keeps taking all my money for herself:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

as said above we been married 14 years. we have been together 19yrs. do the math and I have already spent half my life with this fine women.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Question fellas, are spiders supposed to live in your brake drums? :banghead:

















Guess it was a good time to replace all the brakes.....
There, thats better!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I dislike spiders very much. Kill them with fire plz:beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> I dislike spiders very much. Kill them with fire plz:beer:


 Crest, it kinda looks like a baja hidin in one pic on the left.. you aint notice that?:what:


----------



## joeyvig111 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> Crest, it kinda looks like a baja hidin in one pic on the left.. you aint notice that?:what:


  wait till you see that 62'.....top secret screamer....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> Crest, it kinda looks like a baja hidin in one pic on the left.. you aint notice that?:what:


 Nope. Saw spider=bailed lmao.:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

coulden't help myself  but, alas, i hate spiders too. i guess the jokes on me, i had to google spiders and look at all the 8 legged freaks.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

crestfallen said:


> Nope. Saw spider=bailed lmao.:laugh:


 Pick it up! 








:laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Been pretty busy guys.. My busy season is about to start at work, plus everything else i do. i try and lurk everyday.. as far as Bryce goes, I know he just moved into a new house so Im sure thats keeping him busy..


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

buggyman said:


> Pick it up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 that, gentlemen, is two camel spiders. the person holding them is 1SG Russel Faulkner. this pic was takne by my good friend and comrade SPC Mark Deshazo, just north of the kuwait border at NAVSTAR in Iraq. 

side note, *crestfallen* i saw your baja in hot vws' today!


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

oh, and i moved across the street from a vacant lot. way better then the park.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

burnoutmedialab said:


> that, gentlemen, is two camel spiders. the person holding them is 1SG Russel Faulkner. this pic was takne by my good friend and comrade SPC Mark Deshazo, just north of the kuwait border at NAVSTAR in Iraq.
> 
> side note, *crestfallen* i saw your baja in hot vws' today!


 Yup lol. From the bugout:thumbup::beer: 
It got in last year, same issue. I have em both.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

burnoutmedialab said:


> oh, and i moved across the street from a vacant lot. way better then the park.


 batman is it you?:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

i saw you too crest in the latest hotvw's at the show.:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

burnoutmedialab said:


> oh, and i moved across the street from a vacant lot. way better then the park.


 Ya mean ya P.O. made you move away from the kiddie park.:laugh:...is that a new bat mobile?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Ya mean ya P.O. made you move away from the kiddie park.:laugh:...is that a new bat mobile?


 nana nana nana NANA nana nana nana NANA... BATMAN!!!!opcorn:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I washed the baja today! Havent driven it for a bit, but washing it makes me feel better about It sitting in the shed


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

soo.... Hurricane Irene is currently in new england... i am going to use that as an excuse to disconnect from technology and spend the next few days with my vw:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

not in NE yet..just some rain and wind man..I'll be in the garage with the door open working on my POS...PO used bondo to smooth out dents in the bumpers :screwy: 

Gonna try and get them out as best as I can with a BFH and and get those painted. Really wanted to blast my rims and get them painted but I might just give them a quick sanding and spray them w/rattle can white for now.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yup, just wind and rain...if you watch the news you'ld think it was armagedon.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

yup. Got pulled over in the baja yesterday for an "obstructed liscenece plate" (he said my Hillbery auto repair frame covered too much) got searched, car got searched, and my friend with me got searched. Was funny though because I had just washed the car, so when I opened the trunk ( he couldnt grasp the concept of hood pins) It leaked water on his shoes. Win. Didnt get a ticket so oh well. 

Lesson? Dont drive a brightly colored car while being 19 years old on a saturday night.:screwy:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Fahk'em bro...I had hair down to my ass,and cops would bust balls regardless of age...They just suck, the fat bastards.:banghead:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Fahk'em bro...I had hair down to my ass,and cops would bust balls regardless of age...They just suck, the fat bastards.:banghead:


 OINK!! OINK!!:bs:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Fook'em all I say!........So I have all this bosch 6v sheet, cast dizzy is heavy enough to go club'n seals...wtf am I gonna do with this sheet..anyone have a need for it?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

yep my 59 is staying 6v. what all do you have?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll get some #s off the stuff NumbNuts


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

FINALLY GOT POWER!  but unfortunately, i had not taken into consideration that my garage would not have power, so i only got the chance to put my oil pump on


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

My wife has no power at her work. They're paying her to sit there all day and wait for it to come back on..could be down til sometime next week....I'ld be bored sheetless


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> My wife has no power at her work. They're paying her to sit there all day and wait for it to come back on..could be down til sometime next week....I'ld be bored sheetless


 That would suck!!! But hey she's gettin paid.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

thats what a gameboy is for


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

I dunno what I would do without my Interweb, Googlermachine and Vortex at work.....I'd go nuts without it!!!.....:facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm sure the wifes freak'n she can't blah blah blah on the interwebs all day...If it was me.."call me when the powers on, going fishing"...:thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well, without electricity, i taught myself how to open a can of food with a knife, how to pick locks and shower in the dark.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> well, without electricity, i taught myself how to open a can of food with a knife, how to pick locks and shower in the dark.


now you know how homeless people live daily. :laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You're young man. No power when I was young was cool..take care of head,hang w/ buddies, take care of head some more...Then you could get all Macgyver with a tooth pick to open up the chef boyardee raviolis...:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

toothpick? :laugh: i went caveman on that thing and just stabbed it with a fork a couple times









thats how a man opens a can of raviolis


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i either just had a brain fart or an epiphany... not sure which, but.. the only diffrence between a 1302 and regular beetle is from the windsheild foreword, correct?

so, maybe i can get a standard beetle pan and mount it underneath... and have a beam instead of the ol' mcpherson's... then i can cut out the front end like so...










then attach a fiberglass front end like so...









and then i'd have me a nifty little baja!


i know, "its easier to just sell yours and buy what you want" i've been hearing this since i bought my 1302. the thing is, i THINK my bug isin pretty good condition, so i really dont want to sell it, in case i cant find anything better.

now tell me, is this possible, or is my hat cutting off the circulation of blood to my brain?:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> toothpick? :laugh: i went caveman on that thing and just stabbed it with a fork a couple times
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhh ha! Raviolli..I would have never guessed...gotta wash off the sauce though, and then they're good to go


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i either just had a brain fart or an epiphany... not sure which, but.. the only diffrence between a 1302 and regular beetle is from the windsheild foreword, correct?
> 
> so, maybe i can get a standard beetle pan and mount it underneath... and have a beam instead of the ol' mcpherson's... then i can cut out the front end like so...
> 
> ...


Possible, yes. Practical, no. If you go through something like that JUST to baja your car, go long travel. Or buy a standard beetle and baja it. Why go through all that work to get back to a torsion setup when you can have this...
http://images.thesamba.com/vw/gallery/pix/48417.jpg
(though it wouldnt have to be that extreme lol)


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Justin said the B word and Crest came running!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i mean i'd totally do that, but









thats all i really wantto do, i dont need to be doing wheelies down the road like that jesse james pizza hut one haha but that would be sick. 

idunno. im thinking whats the diffrence? noone would know unless they had the title, and i get to build one of my dream cars. and it would cut out the pain in the ass of having to sell mine with the motor i just built, which is something i dont want to get rid of just yet. then i'd have to find another one, dealing with shoppping and all that :bs: 

ill sleep on it. if i can find a pan to try it with and it works, i'll see if i can get a nose. if that works, i'll do it! if not, i'll just deal with it and do a german looker


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Im all for a baja, but thats a $hit ton of work in my mind. If I were in your shoes, Id find a standard shell, transfer your engine/trans into it, cut it up, and baja it. But thats me lol


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Justin said the B word and Crest came running!


Its like my spidey-sense:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well, there is a running and driving '68 for $1600 on cl, but i dont have $1600









i could maybe possibly trade my snowmobile for it through... but its my snowmobile... i need that... for doing things...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

holy s--t!!!

finally got power today after a week...f--in hurricane (glorified wind/rain storm)perfect timing while trying to open a new shop and get in and get it ready!!!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> holy s--t!!!
> 
> finally got power today after a week...f--in hurricane (glorified wind/rain storm)perfect timing while trying to open a new shop and get in and get it ready!!!


He lives!:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah baby!!

bored outta my eva' luvin' mind!!!!!!....power outages are gay!!!

but back the swing aof things,got our internet and phones not to long ago too....

s--t this mean i gotta start back on the camaro and a 67 beetle in the garage...both complete abortions!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

We lost power for about 2hrs. and that was getting old..They're saying some people still wont have it til next week man...F that noise...I'ld be off on a un-planned vaca fishing.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.wagenstad.com/ A very cool site for exploded views of everything


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/2554295905.html


THERES YOU A PARTS BUS DAN, THATS THE ONE I SOLD HIM.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Was just messing with mine...gotta tell that dude he's not "sale"'n anything..he's selling it..That drives me crazy...gotta go grab another set of jack stands, seems I'm missing a pair.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just cleaned out all my sh*t from school (folders, bag etc) and found 9 jc Whitney magazines. i think i may have an obsession on my hands...i mean most people my age have skateboard magazines or playboys, but me, no. i have jc whitney.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i just cleaned out all my sh*t from school (folders, bag etc) and found 9 jc Whitney magazines. i think i may have an obsession on my hands...i mean most people my age have skateboard magazines or playboys, but me, no. i have jc whitney.


I had Gameinformer. For I am nerd. eace:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Are you fooken kidding me. My add to sell something "air cooled" gets deleted. Every other god damn place fooken sells stuff within there single forum. Why the fuk does this air cooled area get treated different??? 


Get fooken real guys your blowing it. No wonder there's on 5 fooken guys posting her.


Im out later...


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Are you fooken kidding me. My add to sell soothing get deleted. Every other god damn in this fooken place sell stuff within there single forum.
> 
> 
> Get fooken real guys your blowing it. No wonder there's on 5 fooken guys posting her.
> ...


Huh? I is confused...:what:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

crestfallen said:


> Huh? I is confused...:what:


Fix it. Damn auto correct in the phone.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Nothing was deleted, the classified thread was moved to the classified section.
I get the post "reported" so I have to move it.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Odd I didn't get a reported post been having a few bugs lately ... no pun intended ! lol
But yeah, stuff for sale belongs in the classifieds


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I understand it was moved, but someone reporting posts in here?..we're such a small group of guys for the most part,what's up with that?

We have some new guys pop in and ask the same questions over and over, then never come back.But for the most part,it's the same chore group of guys.If we need to buy something AC we already know where to go to buy it, or we go to The S..There's no AC stuff for sale in the classifieds
so what's the harm in a bro tossing an add up every now and then.It's not like the WC dudes who part cars on a weekly basis posting" For Sale".

I understand there's rules that apply to all the forums,but with such a small group in here,some rules should be over looked.A good place to start is those beams which answer 1 of the most asked question in here..How to lower my car?..buy a beam from J


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

The classifieds is where you post stuff for sale, the forum is where you discuss stuff, no mater how "small" a group of people is. You don't go take a crap in your sink at a small GTG because it's just a small group of people .... do you ?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That settles that


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

make it sound like your discussing selling the car, but it really is a for sale ad


and also, crest i found a shot of your baja in a gallery online 











idunno if you saw it but there it is anyways


EDIT: and another one? geese you google baja bug once and your car is everywhere... except this one is slightly photoshopped.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Language*



LooseNuts said:


> Are you fooken kidding me. My add to sell something "air cooled" gets deleted. Every other god damn place fooken sells stuff within there single forum. Why the fuk does this air cooled area get treated different???
> 
> 
> Get fooken real guys your blowing it. No wonder there's on 5 fooken guys posting her.
> ...



Loose, dude i responded to that post when you had it up but i was on my phone and it wouldnt let me enter my post. That is along the lines of my response after another dude posted under you stating "this should be in the classifieds", I tried to respond with "Classifieds, slmashifieds, its in the right place right where it is. Nice beam btw..:thumbup:". My service was bad so i guess it didnt register. GUARANTEE RABID IRISH REPORTED YOU! id put money on it, and go figure, he is rarely a visitor in the a/c forum :screwy::facepalm:
So dumb, I agree with you and danz, post away!
VERY FEW OF US LOOK AT THE CLASSIFIEDS ON VORTEX MAINLY BC IS SIMPLY SUUUUCKS! :wave:

rant over....**** em! haha


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> make it sound like your discussing selling the car, but it really is a for sale ad
> 
> 
> and also, crest i found a shot of your baja in a gallery online
> ...


Seen the first one, the second one made me throw up a bit in my mouth:banghead:
On a side note, what did you search for? Im kinda curious to look now lol


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

baja bug, and baja beetle. you have a very popular car my friend!:thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> baja bug, and baja beetle. you have a very popular car my friend!:thumbup:


Thanks lol:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> VERY FEW OF US LOOK AT THE CLASSIFIEDS ON VORTEX MAINLY BC IS SIMPLY SUUUUCKS!


Start looking at them cause that's the way it works sorry buddy


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> Start looking at them cause that's the way it works sorry buddy


Been lookin at them for years, people sell stuff at the samba for a reason. Thats how it works. 

And if someone wants to sell an A/C item between friends here on vortex whats the problem with that? Thats how it should work. :thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

yeah, but it shouldn't be done in the forums  It happens in the classifieds or via IM, I don't see why it's so hard to understand lol.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

So we're supposed to IM every single one on here to see if they are interested in parts, instead of just posting up a harmless thread where everyone hangs out possibly selling some stellar parts to a friend??? Gimmie a break, thats a little excessive.

It is what it is, the classifieds reek like "poo-poo", thats it. (Ill watch my language so I dont get "warned" again :facepalm: eace


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

It is how it is I guess..I prefer to give my extra stuff to someone that could use it on their ride, rather than go thru the selling BS or have parts sitting in my garage doing nothing.

Some people say that's crazy,but I like helping a bro out, so call it what ya will...where do I post those parts? do I IM everyone in the AC forum (all 10 of them) or put a free classified?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

*Language*

Why the **** do the regional areas have a for sale area "parts and then car section" in them then. Sure doesn't seem like that's the ****en right spot now does it??

So which is it ****en classified are regional area I would sell my sh1t?? Your confusing. The **** outa me now


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

remember guys, circumventing the word filter is a no no, you guys are all behaving like little rebel kids, just post it in the classifieds, maybe then they will "suck" less and people will check them like they should. You're also welcome to post them in the regional classifieds if you wish to do so but I'm sure you'll have more hits in the AC classifieds, I know I check them all the time, and yeah they don't move much, but if you posted your stuff there they would !


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

You know if you mods would just tell someone when you move things around if we post in the wrong area once in a damn while then theres no harm no foul really be done. But you guys want to just level us jackasses just wondering. That's what cause trouble. I believe the last time we had this issue with my fiat getting deleted I said same thing. LEAVE A SHADOW LINK REDIRECTING US. That would save about 10 to 15 posts of crap..


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

LooseNuts said:


> You know if you mods would just tell someone when you move things around if we post in the wrong area once in a damn while then theres no harm no foul really be done. But you guys want to just level us jackasses just wondering. That's what cause trouble. I believe the last time we had this issue with my fiat getting deleted I said same thing. LEAVE A SHADOW LINK REDIRECTING US. That would save about 10 to 15 posts of crap..


I replied to your IM :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

alright, alright. nobody looks at the classifieds, they suck. we can all agree on that. SO here's a loophole in what they are inforcing.

since everyone looks at the chit chat thread and most posts get discussed, just "discuss" selling the vw parts. 
for example: instead if saying FOR SALE: some useless part noone wants. description description description x amount of dollars.

you say so i've decided to sell my useless part noone wants. description description description if anyone wants it send me a pm blahblahblah

TECHNICALLY not an ad, just discussing it. no arguments, because i dont feel like arguing. just live with it


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

LooseNuts said:


> You know if you mods would just tell someone when you move things around if we post in the wrong area once in a damn while then theres no harm no foul really be done. But you guys want to just level us jackasses just wondering. That's what cause trouble. I believe the last time we had this issue with my fiat getting deleted I said same thing. *LEAVE A SHADOW LINK REDIRECTING US.* That would save about 10 to 15 posts of crap..


:thumbup: 

*Like this* 71  http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7511.0  .

:beer::beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yep. I do it all the time at CW. :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

71sbeetle said:


> remember guys, circumventing the word filter is a no no, you guys are all behaving like little rebel kids


:thumbdown::thumbdown:

Sorry dad, maybe next time I'll think before I act. Remember tho, take it easy, im just a kid. :screwy:


Is this :bs: really happening?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

buggyman said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> *Like this* 71  http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7511.0  .
> 
> :beer::beer:


Yeah we can't do that here, but the mod who moves your thread or closes it or deletes it is supposed to either IM you why he did it and where it's gone to, or post directly in the thread to let you know.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

buggyman said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> *Like this* 71  http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=7511.0  .
> 
> :beer::beer:


The bro KNOWS links!!!..:laugh:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

As moderators we are not given the choice to leave a "ghost" thread showing it has been moved.
It was posted in the thread that it was moved.
You can check your own subscribed threads for info on your threads and posts.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Hey guys. What's going on in here?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

cfvwtuner said:


> As moderators we are not given the choice to leave a "ghost" thread showing it has been moved.
> It was posted in the thread that it was moved.
> You can check your own subscribed threads for info on your threads and posts.


You can at least IM or PM the OG poster of a thread when he's in the wrong spot that his crap has been moved and not just leave us hanging. How about we try that once and see how that works huh...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Ok everybody, couple of things:

First: The moderators are supposed to notify you when things get moved, or edited, or whatever. However, we're all human, and sometimes we all forget or make mistakes. As I guarantee that none of you have lead mistake free lives, give the mods a break, ok? From now on, they'll be letting you know what's going on.

Second: This is the Aircooled discussion forum, and these are the aircooled classifieds. The discussion forum is for discussion, the classifieds are for buying / selling / trading. We have things set up that way on purpose. If we didn't the discussion forums would soon be full of nothing but ads, and the actual discussion would get lost along the way. We know that you guys are a smaller group, but if we bend the rules for you, others will want them bent for them, and we're just not going to go down that rabbit hole.

Any posts in here that are ads will get moved to the classifieds. And yes, that includes "ads" that are masquerading as discussion posts. We're not stupid, guys. 

I'm sorry if some of you are upset because you find it difficult to click your way to the classifieds. As has been mentioned, it is two clicks away from the main forum page. Or you could bookmark them, and then it's only one click. Or any number of other ways to make it easier.*

-Tim


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


ROTFLMAO....:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Feeling old as sheet today..My oldest is 20 today, and I just got back from the youngest' kindergarten open house....The teacher is hot...never to old to go back to school right!?!?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

:laugh: "Old" is just a state of mind danz!  Dont let the crappy weather get to you! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

SilverSLC said:


> *Ok everybody, couple of things:
> 
> First: The moderators are supposed to notify you when things get moved, or edited, or whatever. However, we're all human, and sometimes we all forget or make mistakes. As I guarantee that none of you have lead mistake free lives, give the mods a break, ok? From now on, they'll be letting you know what's going on.
> 
> ...


There is no reason not to make a shortcut to the classifieds, congrats on the mod power play :facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> :laugh: "Old" is just a state of mind danz!  Dont let the crappy weather get to you! :laugh::laugh:


Well I still act 17 bro....crappy weather from now til April,that probally is the reason I'm a miserable pr!ck..:laugh:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

so uh, first show for the fasty this weekend... good stuff.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Pics or it didn't happen Raf


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well, today is back to school  but as it turns out, the school screwed up and put me in a computer 3d modeling class instead of photography (i had to do an "art".) so guess who is going to make a 3d bug at school? this guyyy. it's either the stuff they do on american chopper to design the frame, or just making 3d looking models, im not sure yet.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

learn as much computer stuff as ya can Justin. Good education never goes bad


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

zzzdanz said:


> Pics or it didn't happen Raf


its not til this upcoming weekend (the 10th) daniel


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> :laugh: "Old" is just a state of mind danz!  Dont let the crappy weather get to you! :laugh::laugh:


I CANT SEEM TO CONVINCE MY BODY THAT THIS IS TRUE.... AND DAN YOU ARE AN OLD FART AND PERVERTED ON TOP OF THAT...:laugh:

V/H HOT FOR TEACHER!!!:facepalm:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> learn as much computer stuff as ya can Justin. Good education never goes bad


im a believer in the "everything happens for a reason" thing, so im taking the opportunity to learn that


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> I CANT SEEM TO CONVINCE MY BODY THAT THIS IS TRUE.... AND DAN YOU ARE AN OLD FART AND PERVERTED ON TOP OF THAT...:laugh:
> 
> V/H HOT FOR TEACHER!!!:facepalm:


Perv ha?...ahhhh fook it, ..guilty:laugh:...I don't remember teachers looking like that when I was in school 


My bad Raf...I blame it on old age:banghead:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> perv ha?...ahhhh fook it, ..guilty:laugh:...i don't remember teachers looking like that when i was in school
> 
> 
> My bad raf...i blame it on old age:banghead:


yea whats up wit teachers these days? And why the fook if you tappin the teacher do you tell? Kids these days.:d


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

1st thing to teach'em is to keep ya mouth shut when tap'n the 24yr old smoking hot teacher...wish I could remember what she said:facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> 1st thing to teach'em is to keep ya mouth shut when tap'n the 24yr old smoking hot teacher...wish I could remember what she said:facepalm:


:laugh: :bs: :laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe I'll have to live vicariously thru Justin...what's that comp. teacher looking like dude?...:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

the computer teacher is a fat old man, and he's all yours dan


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm afraid I'll have to pass bro...:facepalm:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> the computer teacher is a fat old man, and he's all yours dan


lmfao, justin made a funny! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I'm afraid I'll have to pass bro...:facepalm:


good call dan.... step aside cause batman will be all over that!!:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> good call dan.... step aside cause batman will be all over that!!:laugh::facepalm:


I thought he only went for kids on playgrounds


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

I feel a celebrity appearance about to happen. :laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> I thought he only went for kids on playgrounds


What better way to get to the kids..go thru the teacher....:what:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> What better way to get to the kids..go thru the teacher....:what:


Yea crest akk like you know....  

dan, I miss batmans harsh comments.. it has grown soft around here in the absence of the westcoast brats. bryce,pad, and daft. 

still a cool forum though. :snowcool:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

what happened to pad? i thought only bryce and and daft got banned


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Pad's probaly off getting a mani/pedi and some waxing, Batman is in the cave working on god only knows and Daft..well, Daft is Daft...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i'm friend's with daft on facebook, i havent talked to him in a while i think he said he wasnt a big fan of this place anymore.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, Daft doesn't like the powers that be.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i'm friend's with daft on facebook, i havent talked to him in a while i think he said he wasnt a big fan of this place anymore.


^^ same. Cant remember the last time I talked to daft


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> ^^ same. Cant remember the last time I talked to daft


Yea, I ain't seen him over at cw either.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Pad's probaly off getting a mani/pedi and some waxing, Batman is in the cave working on god only knows and Daft..well, Daft is Daft...


Dan you always got jokes.:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Cuz I'm bored man..need to amuse myself.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Cuz I'm bored man..need to amuse myself.


I can relate... If I didn't talk to myself no one would listen. 

Got to go I hear my son callin


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I hear my PS3 calling


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i gotta stop googling vw's. every time i see something cool i like i want to build it, i've changed my mind like 11 times this month... i want a dune buggy now


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i gotta stop googling vw's. every time i see something cool i like i want to build it, i've changed my mind like 11 times this month... i want a dune buggy now



Stop acting like a women and make up your mind...:laugh::laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

if i were a woman i would just be building a mobile kitchen. 

but in all seriousness, im kind of thinking due to the fact that i'm working with a shoestring budget, i should probably get something less costly, perhaps a dune buggy, which is cheaper or something road worthy so i can just work on it as i drive it so i dont need to dump millions into it just to get it road worthy. my super needs suspension fenders a new apron interior brakes gas lines i think ball joints wheel bearings and i think theres something wrong with the tranny. thats going to cost a fortune just to do. so if i got something i can just get in and go, that would be better... or just a dune buggy would be a HELL of a lot cheaper


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Dune buggy will be colder than a well diggers ass for 8 out of 12 months to. I'ld like 1 eventually myself, but just for the occasional toy...Finding a cheap 1 around here that's worth anything isn't going to be easy man.

Get your car up and running and then dump it and move up to something a little better.Baby steps man.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yep alot less cheaper and absolutely useless here in new england unless we have 5 days of sun and warm...seeing as it rains nearly every other week end and we only have 3 months of real driveable weather...seems like a good choice

i have a ton of freinds with em and just put one together for a couple of buses as payment..each of these guys have driven em maybe 500 miles all year.

don't forget if you don't find a good roller,you better be pretty spiffy with a welder as you have to take 14" out of the middle of the chassis to mount your average manx style (and others) body.

you'll still end up paying 1k-2k for a roller needing a s--t ton of work.

build a standard beetle baja...with the nose cut off and four glass fenders installed..paint and perfection isn't huge as it can and should be off roaded...throw some glass race seats in it..a Jegs roll cage in it and and a stock motor .....less wieght will make it feel like a big bore) and move on little grasshopper!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Pad's probaly off getting a mani/pedi and some waxing, Batman is in the cave working on god only knows and Daft..well, Daft is Daft...


Maybe if I actually started the final "73 hammered standard" build thread they would be enticed enough to drop in.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> i hear my ps3 calling


whatch ya playin dan?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Gaybino..... You floated away yet?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

floated?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> floated?


yea, PA is in a flood watch right now according to the web.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Oh oh, na, pittsburgh is fine, just ugly as hell today.....stinkin a$$ filthy philly and some areas surrounded by the Susquehanna River is flooded and ppl are under a mandatory evacuation. :wave:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Oh oh, na, pittsburgh is fine, just ugly as hell today.....stinkin a$$ filthy philly and some areas surrounded by the Susquehanna River is flooded and ppl are under a mandatory evacuation. :wave:


:thumbup: thought you might need a raft for the beetle since it cant swim.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> :thumbup: thought you might need a raft for the beetle since it cant swim.


lol Na, the beetle is safe on higher ground for now  and the bay sits high enough now I could blast through philly's flooding :facepalm:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Dune buggy will be colder than a well diggers ass for 8 out of 12 months to. I'ld like 1 eventually myself, but just for the occasional toy...Finding a cheap 1 around here that's worth anything isn't going to be easy man.
> 
> Get your car up and running and then dump it and move up to something a little better.Baby steps man.


Thats the exact reason dad sold his pan buggy. He didnt use it but 7-8 times a summer for cruises because he never wanted to get caught out if it rained. Hes building a ghia now lol.:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> yep alot less cheaper and absolutely useless here in new england unless we have 5 days of sun and warm...seeing as it rains nearly every other week end and we only have 3 months of real driveable weather...seems like a good choice
> 
> i have a ton of freinds with em and just put one together for a couple of buses as payment..each of these guys have driven em maybe 500 miles all year.
> 
> ...


^^ this. Schell you should write the A/C bible.:beer::beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^ i also support this post by Shell

who ever said buggies are cheep anyways???


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> whatch ya playin dan?


Battlefield Bad Co. 2....Can't wait til 3 comes out at the end of Oct..I'm addicted ..I have 920 hrs into BFBC2:screwy:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

920hrs? Yikkkkkkkkeesss 

Check out the new Dirt3 if ya can, its so bada$$.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

crazy hrs...I've done 36 hrs straight and countless all nighters.My last surgery had me down on my back for 4 months sooooo, nothing else to do.

I dont play those driving type games man..If I can't shoot ya or blow ya up, I'm not interested.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

:laugh::laugh: yea, so your ready for the new COD in November then?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nahhh, after Black Ops sucked, they can keep it...Dude at Gamestop will probally drop it in a bag for me tho..kid always hooks me up.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

haha nice nice


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Im still running GT5 at home been hooked on all the online events.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

We need to all get on the same page, and get a game we all play and hook up on line for some azz kicking :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

no matter what i build i will only occasionally drive it. and who cares if it rains, that wouldent stop me. i'd drive it in the rain if i had to


and by cheaper i mean less expensive to redo because i dont need all the weather seals and interior etc etc


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> no matter what i build i will only occasionally drive it. and who cares if it rains, that wouldent stop me. i'd drive it in the rain if i had to
> 
> 
> and by cheaper i mean less expensive to redo because i dont need all the weather seals and interior etc etc


You'll think that until you fell rain at 55mph with no top, or the car acts like my baja and doesn't run for crap in the rain.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

key words there is if i have to. i mean if i had to go on the highway i'd probably take cover but if i was just in town no problems.

on a seperate note, i found a guy willing to trade my bug for a dune buggy... the one problem is its auto stick. how hard is it to convert an auto stick pan to manual? i'd imagine all you really need to do is change the tranny pedals and install a clutch cable tube but i dont know.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> key words there is if i have to. i mean if i had to go on the highway i'd probably take cover but if i was just in town no problems.
> 
> on a seperate note, i found a guy willing to trade my bug for a dune buggy... the one problem is its auto stick. how hard is it to convert an auto stick pan to manual? i'd imagine all you really need to do is change the tranny pedals and install a clutch cable tube but i dont know.


Mine was an auto $hit stick too, just remove the tanks, add in a clutch cable tube, and bolt in manual trans.:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

after 72 i believe they had a tube.

thing isn't the rain bro' it's the way they drive...ever driven one?..they are all over the road,extremely light and even with a windshield and belts...f--kin death traps..owned 2 and they were super,super nice from the ground up...

but still a fiberglass body bolted to a pan...and with out the strength of th body being bolted down to it...they shake,bounce all over the place and drive like ass.

who the hell builds and autostick dune buggy? or is he giving you a chassis FOR the dunebuggy body to be bolted on?..if so you might wanna measure that thing and make sure it hasn't been cut or will need to be cut...it ain't forr the faint of heart getting involved in someone elses horror show.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

who knows whats going on. here's the link
http://southcoast.craigslist.org/cto/2571442899.html 

i know they're light, and will probably blow away in the wind but if it was so bad then they wouldent have made them.

and an autostick dune buggy is probably the stupidest thing ive ever heard. if you bump the shifter it goes out of gear. i couldent imagine off roading with it!

it's a kellison sandpiper xp1, and if done right they are badass. for example 









i'm thinking gunmetal grey with two black stripes


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> after 72 i believe they had a tube.
> 
> thing isn't the rain bro' it's the way they drive...ever driven one?..they are all over the road,extremely light and even with a windshield and belts...f--kin death traps..owned 2 and they were super,super nice from the ground up...
> 
> ...


X238473625367


I had one, fkn awesome to drive in the dessert of Arizona. Sucked like a$$ on the road as expand in shells post.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

"if it was so bad then they wouldent have made it"...That's what was said about YUGO's..You're like talking to a tree man.You ask about them and when someone who's owned and driven them tells you their opinion on them,you toss a stupid statement like that out.

Sure they're cool, but they're as practical as tits on a nun, and they drive like sh!t...it is what it is man.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/vi...rder=asc&highlight=kellison+sandpiper&start=0

That's the build thread to the 1 ya posted. That dude (RIP) had some insane fab'n skills and a big wallet..you couldn't touch that car for a penny less than $20g.

If ya don't want to listen to honest answers man, don't ask the questions.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Oh how I remember being 16 and making stupid decisions


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> Oh how I remember being 16 and making stupid decisions


YEP , BUT THIS ONE MUST HAVE SOME EXCESSIVE ESTROGEN LEVELS CAUSE HE CANT MAKE A DECISION FOR NOTHING.:laugh:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

JDII said:


> YEP , BUT THIS ONE MUST HAVE SOME EXCESSIVE ESTROGEN LEVELS CAUSE HE CANT MAKE A DECISION FOR NOTHING.:laugh:


It changes all the time, sounds typical for his age. And I like how whatever the current car is he chooses is always the best choice and the cheapest and easy to work on and etc etc etc but then it all changes lol.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> It changes all the time, sounds typical for his age. And I like how whatever the current car is he chooses is always the best choice and the cheapest and easy to work on and etc etc etc but then it all changes lol.


NO DOUBT, HE HAS GOT TO MAKE A CHOICE AND STICK WITH IT LONG ENOUGH TO KNOW IF ITS RIGHT,BUT THERE IS ALWAYS A NEW BETTER WAY THAT US OLD GUYS HAVE NEVER SEEN OR DONE. I REMEMBER WHEN I THOUGHT MY ELDERS HAD NO IDEA WHAT THEY WERE TALKING ABOUT TOO, MAN LOOKIN BACK I COULD HAVE SAVED MYSELF ALOT OF TIME , MONEY AND SEVERAL A$$ KICKINS IF I WOULD HAVE JUST LISTENED.:banghead:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Estrogen levels,...hahahahaha I have 5 girls sitting here waiting on the school bus..estrogen overflow!..they haven't gotten to listening class yet...chaos!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

I just wanna see something started and maybe some progress, make a damn decision and live with it already!! It surely wont be the end of the world. :banghead:


Damn Danny boy, youre up quite early on the interweb today! Friday got ya motivated?? :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nah bro..I only sleep 2-4 hrs usually soooo...here I sit. Gonna hit the garage soon for some cleaning and get some more lights up


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> It changes all the time, sounds typical for his age. And I like how whatever the current car is he chooses is always the best choice and the cheapest and easy to work on and etc etc etc but then it all changes lol.


I still do this. Difference at 19 y.o.? I know Im doing it and dont care


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Crest, are you heading out to Pittsburgh Raceway Park for Pittsburgh Classic 4? 

http://www.kandlmotorsports.com/Pittsburgh Classic/classic.htm

Its a pretty bada$$ show! The 8sec beetles are worth the drive itself. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I was just reading a thread on Samba about new cars having/not having any bondo/filler on them coming out of the factory. Tim had a cpl posts in the thread,and some dude arguing that if a brand new car has filler on it it cant be sold in Ca. as new.

I know for a fact it's true, some brand new cars have filler, I watched a guy do it with my own eyes.
Now I don't know if that car went to Ca. or not, but I will bet my left 1 that there are cars sent to Ca. w/ filler...

Now we all know that Tim does the sheet for a living, and he's damn good at it..just look at the cars he's done,but you have to have the Samba Twits argue about something they obviously have no F'n clue about....I just needed to vent, cuz I'm not gonna waste my time posting over there,getting in a pissing match.

Yes...Brand spanking new cars leave the factory with body filler if needed.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

who the Fook would think they dont. you think they are gonna throw away a 30k car with one ding on the rear quarter from some half watt that dropped a screw driver on it. what do you think they will do with the dent .



hmmmmm add 2 bucks worth of filler and send it on its mary way. 

NAAAAAA throw away the car.



dumb a$$es


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Not if they plan on selling the car in Ca. :screwy:...I swear dudes over there just like to argue about nothing...I'll ask my bro-inlaw about that Ca. thing, but I already know the answer.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i can't commit to anything. i know im being stupid but when am i not stupid? ive had worse ideas. im just going to see where the flow takes me and where i end up with this stupid thing.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Crest, are you heading out to Pittsburgh Raceway Park for Pittsburgh Classic 4?
> 
> http://www.kandlmotorsports.com/Pittsburgh Classic/classic.htm
> 
> Its a pretty bada$$ show! The 8sec beetles are worth the drive itself. :thumbup:


no, I went 2 years ago and got 1st in class. (was the only baja there:laugh
I have to be at school in the morning and it just wouldnt work with the drive. My uncle will be there. Red 69 ghia.








Have fun!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

crestfallen said:


> no, I went 2 years ago and got 1st in class. (was the only baja there:laugh
> I have to be at school in the morning and it just wouldnt work with the drive. My uncle will be there. Red 69 ghia.
> 
> 
> ...


Right on man! I actually remember seein ur ride there 2 yrs ago. I didnt make it last yr, so i cant miss it this yr! Sucks you cant go bro!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

On a side note, my beaters done!








(has aircooled content ^^)








(doesnt ^^):laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Look at that piss cutter taking up AC space...you should be ashamed bro!..:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Look at that piss cutter taking up AC space...you should be ashamed bro!..:laugh:[/QUOTE
> :laugh:As I said, like my piss cutter very much! And its gettin close to hibernation time for the baja anyway...


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

wont be long before the baja has a 4 sale sign on it and the piss cutters take over...you're gonna go to the dark side man, I can feel it. :laugh:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Ive gone back and forth a few times from water to air and back... Its ok.. At least its nt a cabby


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I've had plenty of both, they both have their purpose  I daily'd my 71 for many years


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> wont be long before the baja has a 4 sale sign on it and the piss cutters take over...you're gonna go to the dark side man, I can feel it. :laugh:


I came close to selling it before I got the jetta. There was this 350z.. lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:facepalm:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> Ive gone back and forth a few times from water to air and back... Its ok.. At least its nt a cabby


Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!! I had a feeling the "73 hammered standard" thread would bring ya back from out of the woodwork! :laugh::laugh::facepalm:

Welcome back Pad, where ya been?:wave:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

works hectic right now and that where i spend most of my forum time.. i am lurking


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

yo crest sick fart can on that thing


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...and paint the hood black.

oh yeah and don't forget the wheels that are way to large for the wheel lip openngs and a tire so stretched over, it might as well an Impala on Daytons


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

It has a big a$$ magnaflow on it already, and Im gonna go with wider wheels eventually, but stretches are :screwy:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Fox shocks, and some 32's ....done


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Fox shocks, and some 32's ....done


No. R32 swap maybe. No wheels should be made in patterns that fit vws that are bigger than 16"eace:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ok, so i decided. i'm* not* changing projects. and if i even consider changing again, (unless it's a good idea) i want either schell, danz, Geeti or anyone else in the area to come to my house and punch me in the head for being stupid. 

anyways, my plan is 1) finish motor 2) get suspension and wheels, and see if i need widened fenders, if so then get those 3) have pan done and at the same time 4) body work 5) assembly.

i think it's a good strategy but we'll see how it unfolds.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Who am I to deny a bro a smack upside the head :laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Who am I to deny a bro a smack upside the head :laugh:


x2!:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

what is everyone going to fight over the honor of backhanding me?:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

just so every body knows...

even though Justing is a yougin' ,he seems to have his head on straight for sure...don't let the internet fool ya.

justin, been there a thousand times too bro'... i change my mind more than i've driven in miles!!!

but like you...i get a reality check from people and still have the POS.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

justing1234 said:


> ok, so i decided. i'm* not* changing projects. and if i even consider changing again, (unless it's a good idea) i want either schell, danz, Geeti or anyone else in the area to come to my house and punch me in the head for being stupid.
> 
> anyways, my plan is 1) finish motor 2) get suspension and wheels, and see if i need widened fenders, if so then get those 3) have pan done and at the same time 4) body work 5) assembly.
> 
> i think it's a good strategy but we'll see how it unfolds.


What kind of wheels and tires you gonna need to possibly need wider fenders?



Schell R32 said:


> just so every body knows...
> 
> even though Justing is a yougin' ,he seems to have his head on straight for sure...don't let the internet fool ya.
> 
> ...


Changing your mind is one thing... it's when you sell your drivers, by projects, and then don't have a running car for 2 years but 6 cars your "working" that on you know you have a problem!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

thanks man!:beer: i ordered the rest of my parts this afternoon, and they'll be in by the end of the month. i also got a real job today that isnt under the table work so progress will accelerate faster now!

up next is making a custom porsche boxster style exhaust, suspension wheels and then body work.

im thinking of an exhaust and apron like this but not fuel injected apron.









what im thinking of doing is getting an empi peashooter and modifying it so it has a porsche exhaust tip, then probably sending it to a body shop for the apron. maybe i'll just send it to 401-restos because you know what your doing with vw's, schell.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

gsusmaniac said:


> What kind of wheels and tires you gonna need to possibly need wider fenders?


it depends on what i can find. i'm hoping for bbs basketweaves but really anything that looks like these









it all depends on what i can find. i think those are porsche wheels, and i know those need wide fenders to look right but i dont know. which is why im doing suspension and wheels first, so i dont redo the car, then i buy the wheels, and just be like ****, it doesnt look right.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Got some sick 18" audi reps somewhat near me that a guy on craigslist is selling for $400! I think I would stick to 17's though. 18's are possible but you would have to go wide fendered and a little lower to pull them off I think!

This was my first intention for my super when I started building vw's 7 years ago...










I definitely like the style your going for. Need to get yourself a Kamei front spoiler to set it off!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i dont want to go too low, i just think its useless but the wheels will wait until the time comes


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Yeah, your either low'n'slow or dropped a little with some horespower.

I chose to have the horse power and still be low. Always loved the slammed looked, and hated being told I can't slam a super, that it was impossible. I heard it a 100 times!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i dont want to go too low, i just think its useless but the wheels will wait until the time comes


Someone get the soap this fool needs his mouth washed out. Or get him some orbits gum, one of the two.:banghead:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well, useless for my town. just about every street has a speedbump so i couldent go anywhere. i mean it looks sick but its just not for me


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

K I will for give you this time. but I'm watching you closely opcorn:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

N.E. pot holes are like black holes man..there's always the chance of never coming out...I'ld never go as low as the W. coast pus,ahhhhh, guys go. Rip the front right off driving around here.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

yeah i feel ya, found a bad spot in Long Beach Cali last year 

here's the beam. I couldn't get it to buff out 










you can see the wear marks on the bottom of the beam so you can get an idea of how low i like them :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

D'ohhhh :facepalm:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

that's kinda close to what i said too. :laugh:


but then my insurance company paid me and i ended up with this after it was all said and done.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

:laugh: when the thing is driving i'll make a video showing how many speedbumps are actually in my town. and where they couldent put one, they put some weird ass lump in the road that makes a lowered cars feel like off roading, or a zillion potholes. nate whipple highway is infamous for potholes. 

this video is the equivalent to a lowered car driving in my town 




ok that may be exaggerated a little bit


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That's purrrrty J!......we get the frost heaves too..winter is a road killer.


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Potholes... Winter... What are these things you speak of? :screwy:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ohhhhh...you're 1 of them eh!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> That's purrrrty J!......we get the frost heaves too..winter is a road killer.


We get that too up here in the PAW. Not as bad as the East coast tho. But my sh1t don't go out in that. I rarely go out in the rain. The fooken safari leaks like a siv


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I was gonna ask you about that window leaking.Is it cuz of seals or just chitty design, or both


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

All safaris leak even the T2's. You just can get the window pull tight enough against the seals. Not sure if they can improve the design any better..


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Loose'....what are those end plates on the top of your beam for...removable shock towers?

super trick bro!!

Gsus' it's funny that you say that...probably one of my biggest issues with the interent and the heros that post...on "other" sites the guys will have a list of car under their sig of their "prizes"...volksrods and the samba had the most i've ever seen....funny thing is they don't own a car...sort of looks like this:

my rides:
'06 lifted duramax
-65 chassis car
-65 tunnel
-63 tunnel
-58 tunnel
-5 motors
-tent full of s--t


blah blah blah


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'll have me a safari window T2 some day..it will probally live in my garage and it doesn't rain in there :laugh:

Ya have a better chance of seeing a unicorn around here.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

he he ...i would just be happy with a dumped,daily these days.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm sure you wont suffer long Schell..:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> Loose'....what are those end plates on the top of your beam for...removable shock towers?
> 
> super trick bro!!
> 
> ...


Bingo Tim. 

and i hate log sigs too, they are ghey


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:laugh: tent full of chit..:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

What's up folks? I have been busy fighting the pain of trying to pass a kidney stone since2am Friday.ct scan shows it's lodged in my right ureter and I will have surgery in the morning to remove it. But I,m all pain pilled up and surfing the boards rite now :what:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

ooooooooooooouch. good luck man. :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> -tent full of s--t


hellyeah how's that do on the quarter mile? :laugh:



JDII said:


> What's up folks? I have been busy fighting the pain of trying to pass a kidney stone since2am Friday.ct scan shows it's lodged in my right ureter and I will have surgery in the morning to remove it. But I,m all pain pilled up and surfing the boards rite now :what:


make a necklace out of it when its out  but seriously, good luck in surgery!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> make a necklace out of it when its out  but seriously, good luck in surgery!


You may be on to something.....:sly:

JD, its gravy baby, my bro just had a lithoscopy done and had passed em before also. Once, while flying to the ER, I thought the dude was gonna have a baby he was in so much pain.....stop eating grapefruit ya ol' fart! haha:laugh::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I hope I dont get that kinda chit when I get old.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

sorry for the stones bro' they are a bitch to pass!!

yeah stupid tent full of @$#&!! and it pisses me off..

took the silly car out yesterday...man,it's f--kin useless on the street!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

if you hate it so much, i'll take it off your hands and free you of the burden...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> sorry for the stones bro' they are a bitch to pass!!
> 
> yeah stupid tent full of @$#&!! and it pisses me off..
> 
> took the silly car out yesterday...man,it's f--kin useless on the street!!!


I would :heart: to ride in this thing one day, street or strip....wouldnt matter.......sh!t is so illlll :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Just write the bro a check, and away ya go man......don't forget to add my 5% sales commision to that check.:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, for all the support and jokes. I ain't old enough to eat grapefruit that chit is nasty.  
I came through surgery good, I have a 5mm stone in a bottle and some ugly pics of it in me. I am passing a good bit of blood and hurts bad to piss but man I feel better they said 72 hrs befor I can do to much and I go back Monday a nd get my stent pulled out.

No necklace, no grapefruit , no more ouch, Dan you are old and shell good luck with your dumped daily:screwy:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Last time it hurt to piss, some penecilin cleared that right up!:laugh:...good to see ya up and running bro!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

its kind of depressing to see the old chit chat thread on the last page


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/2598785910.html There ya go Justin..sell yours and grab this. Dude had this listed for 7k in June..I've driven by it a few times ( it's a mile away) and it's really decent looking for a fat chick.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh why do you gotta go and tempt me like that. :laugh: i would totally grab it, but i could never grab $2000 fast enough. otherwise i'd be all over that thing


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Worth a shot...beg and borrow if ya have to.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i dont borrow money. it's either i have it in hand or i dont. if my ownership is it's fate it will happen in time.

geese i sound like a hippie


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Last time it hurt to piss, some penecilin cleared that right up!:laugh:...good to see ya up and running bro!


Werd ....:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Last time it hurt to piss, some penecilin cleared that right up!:laugh:...good to see ya up and running bro!


Dan you failed to finger test first, or at least turn the lights on and take a look before entering:what::facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

when you're a young'n bro, if it had a pulse, party on.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

that awkward moment when your friend walks into your garage to find swasticas painted all over your car. my brother's only excuse for it was " it's hitler's car, i'm just bringing it back to it's roots" :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

JDII said:


> What's up folks? I have been busy fighting the pain of trying to pass a kidney stone since2am Friday.ct scan shows it's lodged in my right ureter and I will have surgery in the morning to remove it. But I,m all pain pilled up and surfing the boards rite now :what:


My friend had stones, his aunt from Poland made him buy a 12 pack of cheap beer and told him to take the night out and drink the 12 pack, next morning, pain was gone ! True story. Thank God I haven't had to experience that, but I have told that trick to a few people and they told me it worked for them too so .....


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> that awkward moment when your friend walks into your garage to find swasticas painted all over your car. my brother's only excuse for it was " it's hitler's car, i'm just bringing it back to it's roots" :banghead::banghead::banghead:


I walked in on my lil bro back in the day carving racing stripes on my 2002...tool of choice was a bmx seat post.:facepalm:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

that sucks. unfortunately, he's 3 years older than me.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

More than 12 hrs without a bump to the top on a friday? Whats goin on here 

Oh yeah...A/C content....









Damn....look at that stance....wayyy narrowed too!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

got camber?

hopin that things on air...he's gonna have some serious bearing and seal issues.

can you say "trans raise"


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^ F'n A bro!..raise the frig'n trans. I can't stand the look myself..almost looks broken or not finished..I don't know....frequent flier miles at Townfaire Tire!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> got camber?
> 
> hopin that things on air...he's gonna have some serious bearing and seal issues.
> 
> can you say "trans raise"


The random site I found this on actually said its static. :facepalm: Beautiful tho...:thumbup:
Ill try and find it ...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> ^^^^ F'n A bro!..raise the frig'n trans. I can't stand the look myself..almost looks broken or not finished..I don't know....frequent flier miles at Townfaire Tire!


That's ride give my boner a boner just the way it is.


Swiiinngg. 


Static is so sick. Bags are for F&gs :laugh::laugh:

However, if it was mine I would do the trans rise...


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well at least im not the only one sexually aroused with people's transportation. most times i need to bring a spare pair of pants to a car show.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> well at least im not the only one sexually aroused with people's transportation. most times i need to bring a spare pair of pants to a car show.


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> That's ride give my boner a boner just the way it is.
> 
> 
> Swiiinngg.
> ...


No doubt it's a killer ride, but the camber ruins it..trans lift would look better and the car would drive better. Static for the weekend occasional cruiser maybe..for a daily, F that...my teeth would be on the floor


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

this thing was waaayyyyy too far down for comfort. so, here's a meaningless question.

which of these colors in your opinion looks best. i was going for the jazz blue, but idk it just seems kind of boring after a while. but i saw the silver and it looks awesome on the car. i just want a few opinions on the colors.

jazz blue:








silver









just like the silver but with black trim.. the silver looks so much more interesting than the blue, but i like them both.
also, if i could get my hands on some bbs RS wheels, i would probably go in this direction.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I like the blue..Ford has an awesome blue..I'll try to find it. I have 3 sets of the BBS wheels up north. I know I have 13x6 13x8 on my car, but cant remember if the other sets are 14" or 13".

I might go up and grab them and bring some other crap home soon.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

basketweaves?


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

That's funny you are thinking about Jazz Blue. That is a color that I have wanted to do forever!

I had a friend down in Jupiter with a silver one too, it looks amazing!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah, RS's....13's would look retarded on a bug, but might look decent on a MK1...I'm hoping they're not all 13's...I want to sell the 1 set of 14's


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

hmmm.... how much you thinkin'?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I haven't given it much thought man...maybe $700/$800,,, really have to give it some thought.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> basketweaves?


nope. mesh. ssr full reverse mesh to be exact.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> More than 12 hrs without a bump to the top on a friday? Whats goin on here
> 
> Oh yeah...A/C content....
> 
> ...


this needs to go in the slammed thread! i guess what they say is true, gay dudes have an eye for design!:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

burnoutmedialab said:


> this needs to go in the slammed thread! i guess what they say is true, gay dudes have an eye for design!:laugh:


:facepalm:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Batman?,, Is that you?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

JB's been done many times, it's a nice color, but personally I'm gonna stick to Candy White 

Silver with black trim can be nice too:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

A mother of pearl white would be nice.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> JB's been done many times, it's a nice color, but personally I'm gonna stick to Candy White
> 
> Silver with black trim can be nice too:


WERD!!!:thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i dislike german look splits, ovals... or anything not superbeetle. it just doesnt look right imo


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

If you ask the owner that's more of a Porsche look with Porsche handling and performance to go with it  He won the autocross and the most power on NA engine on the same day


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^ yeah Porsche Look, as it has Porsche wheels, Porsche fan shroud :thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the red with gold bbs's!:thumbup:

Not a big super fan but that one does it for me!

also...
http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6064/6101126946_df87f1cdca_b.jpg


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i love those bbs rs wheels on supers, they look so sick


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ouch!*





























2 different motors...I'm breaking down 2 motors to bring the cases to be machined and this is what I found. 1st 2 pics pretty much self explainatory..dowel reek'n some havock. I know they can drill the dowel and replace it with a step dowel but, if ya look close, the bearing seat is pushed out (the case)...Is that repairable?....what would have caused that ya think?..

The last pic..well....tighten those fly wheels kids :laugh: Must have been shaking like a mofo on there. I haven't gotten the case split on that motor yet. Fook'n pulley on that 1 isn't gonna come off in 1 piece :laugh:

The motor does turn nice and smooth, but the crank is toast obviously.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Batman?,, Is that you?


yep!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I didn't even have to use this!....


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

alright so i was talking about putting a ragtop on my super in the "how to patina a car" or whatever thread and im bringing to conversation over here. how hard it it to craft a headliner to fit one? i'm terrible with upholstery so i cant do it and i have no idea


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^^hire a "trimmer" the cost of doin it right bro'


anyways.....

my speed:
Andrew Foldhazi's "wild ride"










listen...i like em dumped and low for sure...but after being in 9 second chevy,fords and such..these things ust have my vibe!!!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

eh fuggit. my hats on too tight again. i dont have the money for a ragtop and id rather let the real classics have the rags where they belong.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

schell r32 said:


> ^^^hire a "trimmer" the cost of doin it right bro'
> 
> 
> anyways.....
> ...


: Drool : !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:banghead: Man, the Playstation Network is down...what's an unemployed, lazy, fat bastard to do...guess I'll take my shifting linkage apart.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

:laugh: i wouldent know, i'm an xbox bro


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Xbox!!....sorry to hear that bro....:laugh:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

NES !!!

Nintendo forever :heart:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I still have all the NES stuff..and all the old Atari...stuffs classic man! :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ewww, Xbox :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i would still have my NES gamecube, ps2 n64 but my brother sold it all for "rent money"..







... you know what i mean.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Man can't live on video games alone bro!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

thats what girls and cars are for!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

good news bad news and terrible news. 

the bad news is i got kicked out of school for the day because i wouldn't give up my phone. gone for 5 days and suspended for one day. total :bs: if you ask me. I'm paying the bill for the damn thing they can't take it. the Principal told me just keep it away and there wont be a problem, as he was sending a text. :banghead:

the good news is my new dizzy, ignition, and wires came in yesterday:thumbup: 

the terrible news is my clutch is on back order  i need that most of anything

just a quick question though. my rebuild book says there needs to be a spring between the dizzy drive gear and dizzy itself... there was never one in there. is it crucial to have, or is it just some fancy little innovation vw did back in the day?


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo jg  ,


justing1234 said:


> just a quick question though. my rebuild book says there needs to be a spring between the dizzy drive gear and dizzy itself... there was never one in there. is it crucial to have, or is it just some fancy little innovation vw did back in the day?


Ya,it's _critical_ to reduce the chance of wear in the drive's bore & create stability in you timing settings








http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=675








from
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4895.msg36628#msg36628 
from
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=4895.msg36591#msg36591 
from
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=6883.0
Read _all_ the links & you'll see why it makes sense to have it there rather than not .

Call me from school while I'm at work where they don't let us see automotive related forums online:banghead::laugh: .

:beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

buggyman said:


> Call me from school while I'm at work where they don't let us see automotive related forums online:banghead::laugh: .
> 
> :beer:



well, they suspended me for the day, and sent me to a room with full internet acess,and whatever you want to do. it is in no way punishment. im going to start going there more often:laugh:

but anyways, where the hell can i find one of those springs? its probably going to be an epic journey for this damn thing.


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

:laugh:


justing1234 said:


> but anyways, where the hell can i find one of those springs? its probably going to be an epic journey for this damn thing.


http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=675 (already posted^^^:banghead::laugh: ),or,_any_ other _ACVW specific_ local parts provider near you or that you prefer to buy from ,or,anyone local to you that has an already torn down or thrashed/unusable engine near you,or,any general hardware store near you(the spring _needs_ to fit _tight_ into it's seat in the drive gear{correct OD} & little to no taller than the top of the drive gear,it just needs to add constant/firm tension between the dizzy's base & the gear ),& like the previous posts show there needs to be the correct amount of shims _under_ the gear in order for everything to line up correctly with the crankshaft drive gear & allow the minimum amount of verticle play between the dizzy & gear,_that_ all coupled together is what gets you a _constant/reliable_ timing light reading @ _any_ RPM jg  .

:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.wonkydonkeyemporium.co.uk/ Pretty cool site I just stumbled on.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

... wonkey donkey? :sly: sounds like some weird europorn


----------



## LowclassKc (Mar 7, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> More than 12 hrs without a bump to the top on a friday? Whats goin on here
> 
> Oh yeah...A/C content....
> 
> ...



That is SEXY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> ... wonkey donkey? :sly: sounds like some weird europorn


Yeah it does !!!!...it's VW's


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i thought that was funny


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Lol:laugh:


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Check this out!!!

http://www.flixxy.com/high-tech-car-door.htm


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

Where is the best place pick up mk1 front strut inserts. I have some in my caddy, but until I get coils to replace them with I can yank them out!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

gsusmaniac said:


> Where is the best place pick up mk1 front strut inserts. I have some in my caddy, but until I get coils to replace them with I can yank them out!


Wrong forum bro...:sly:


----------



## VeroDubs (Apr 26, 2006)

They are going into my 73 super  Thought you guys might have a good lead on a set.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Raceland or Rokkor Tuning sell cheap coilsovers (around 300 for a set of 4) for a mk1 for that mooorre loww. The Rokkors have a stiffer spring rate. They both actually ride pretty damn good if I must say. 

http://sap245.channeladvisor.com/p-28-rokkor-coilover-kit-vw-golf-jetta-rabbit-mk1.aspx
http://www.racelandus.com/p-65-coilover-kit-for-vw-mk1-caddy.aspx
http://www.racelandus.com/p-23-coilover-kit-for-vw-golf-jetta-mk1.aspx


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

wow my head hurts, I just spent a few minutes over in the socal forum reading the dumb a ss s hit kids are asking about.. the water pumper crowd has really gone down hill.. :thumbdown:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> wow my head hurts, I just spent a few minutes over in the socal forum reading the dumb a ss s hit kids are asking about.. the water pumper crowd has really gone down hill.. :thumbdown:


THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR LOOKING INTO WATERPUMPERS:screwy: 

WHAT UP PAD GOOD TO SEE YOU CHECKIN IN. GOOD LUCK WIT THE JOB AND FAMILY MAN.:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


SORRY GAybino its how i have to type in my software at work. so i dont pay it much attention.

I still aint seen them t-bars EVEN THOUGH YOU sAiD ThEy WeRe UgLyyyyYYY:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> SORRY GAybino its how i have to type in my software at work. so i dont pay it much attention.
> 
> I still aint seen them t-bars EVEN THOUGH YOU sAiD ThEy WeRe UgLyyyyYYY:laugh:


Must of gotten lost in the mail....:facepalm:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

So rad...

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1197376


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That's killer for sure :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> So rad...
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1197376


yeah but 14.5k is retarded. :banghead::banghead:

and all the stupid sh1t lights are dumb. :banghead:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR LOOKING INTO WATERPUMPERS:screwy:
> 
> WHAT UP PAD GOOD TO SEE YOU CHECKIN IN. GOOD LUCK WIT THE JOB AND FAMILY MAN.:thumbup:


Thanks JD but remember I was a watercooled guy for a long time!! I also subscribe to the rule that VW stopped making cars after 1992  Withthe exception of the Corrado (1995)


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

'92!?! you're to kind...I was thinking '83-'84 .....I dont give a fat babies fook about any of'em after that.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> '92!?! you're to kind...I was thinking '83-'84 .....I dont give a fat babies fook about any of'em after that.


you're to kind...I was thinking '67....I dont give a fat babies fook about any of'em after that.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> you're to kind...I was thinking '67....I dont give a fat babies fook about any of'em after that.


You got pretty close. I'm not a big fan of 67. really if its a/c I try to save'em but pre 67 I try a little harder.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

you're too kind...I was thinking '52....I dont give a fat babies **** about any of'em after that.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> you're too kind...I was thinking '52....I dont give a fat babies **** about any of'em after that.


says the man named 71sbeetle and a supa at dat:what::facepalm::laugh:

you dont like zwitters?


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

JDII said:


> says the man named 71sbeetle and a supa at dat:what::facepalm::laugh:
> 
> you dont like zwitters?


Had one, but a real split is better  Cable brakes FTMFW !!!!!!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> Thanks JD but remember I was a watercooled guy for a long time!! I also subscribe to the rule that VW stopped making cars after 1992  Withthe exception of the Corrado (1995)


Waterpumper rule correct! VR raddos :thumbup: 1992.... just like my cabby. :laugh: :screwy:




JDII said:


> You got pretty close. I'm not a big fan of 67. really if its a/c I try to save'em but pre 67 I try a little harder.


Spot on! :thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> Thanks JD but remember I was a watercooled guy for a long time!! I also subscribe to the rule that VW stopped making cars after 1992  Withthe exception of the Corrado (1995)


I like my post 1992 junk lmao!


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Pretty much of all VWs I've owned from 50s to 2012 I like them all, the Routan had to be the worst quality wise and as far as retaining value, but what do you expect .... it's a Chrysler !


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

My chrysler just turned 207,000....water pump eater, but that's the only problem(s) It's had...Chrysler 300.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> you're to kind...I was thinking '67....I dont give a fat babies fook about any of'em after that.


We're talking water pumpers bro...I could sleep just fine with out any of them.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

zzzdanz said:


> My chrysler just turned 207,000....water pump eater, but that's the only problem(s) It's had...Chrysler 300.


Traded in mine with 37200 miles, went thru 6 complete sets of brake rotors and pads, 2 sliding door mechanism, 2 wheel alignments, several defective bulbs, 3 transmission reflash, worry-some oil analysis, metal on metal screech on cold starts, countless wheel/tire balancing, 1 new navigation head unit, rusted out hardware on front suspension at delivery (new vehicle) and more ..... It was nice to drive, but very inadequate brakes and just too many recurring problems.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Dayummm...long list...I constantly have flats..3 tire places have told me the rims suck from the factory and they can't get the tires to stop leaking..hit a good pot hole and flat...flat in the driveway now.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i know it's really effin' small, but what kind of wheels are those?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:banghead:....wheels, wheels, wheels......:banghead:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

personally i think wheels complete the look of most cars. im just looking for idears


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

BRM Replica in 4 lug ...

http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ACC-C10-6629

I like the 5 lug ones better 

http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=ACC-C10-6625


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> Traded in mine with 37200 miles, went thru 6 complete sets of brake rotors and pads, 2 sliding door mechanism, 2 wheel alignments, several defective bulbs, 3 transmission reflash, worry-some oil analysis, metal on metal screech on cold starts, countless wheel/tire balancing, 1 new navigation head unit, rusted out hardware on front suspension at delivery (new vehicle) and more ..... It was nice to drive, but very inadequate brakes and just too many recurring problems.





zzzdanz said:


> We're talking water pumpers bro...I could sleep just fine with out any of them.


then go to the fooken waterpumper section :screwy:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I'ld sleep even better with-out you :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I'ld sleep even better with-out you :laugh:


you and tight nuts sleepin together? :facepalm:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey Schell, did I see your turbo car in Hot VWs new issue? I think I did lol...

Congrats!:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> you and tight nuts sleepin together? :facepalm:


Whoaaaaaa easy thunder...there will be none of that here!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> you and tight nuts sleepin together? :facepalm:


your jealousy will get you now where:sly:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Whoaaaaaa easy thunder...there will be none of that here!


[QUOTEyour jealousy will get you now where :sly:][/QUOTE]

:laugh::laugh: IT WAS TOO EASY!!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Have you guys ever came across this thread? Awesome road trip...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5131490-There-and-back-again-through-hell-for-a-VW.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah. I read it when he first started posting it. Pretty good storyopcorn:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

new englanders, who'se going to the fort adam's car show tomarow? i'm going to take a ride up there for the hell of it. if anyone wants to go...
show info:
Sunday, October 2nd 
9am-3pm CruisinBruce appears 11-3
10th Annual Fort Adams in the Fall
Inside & Outside the Fort in Newport, RI
info: 401-864-4028

adress:

90 Fort Adams Drive
Fort Adams State Park
Newport, RI 02840


or for all shows for the fall, visit http://cruisinbruce.com/CarShowCalendar.html


i think it may be all american muscle, but some vw's are bound to show.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ahhhhh, PennDot gave me an early christmas gift, finally....the bus is legal! Pics/thread to come  










Before and after, still not completely done but very roadworthy!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Happy Haloween...:laugh::laugh: 

 

My boy rockin at 8 weeks.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

hahah is that a little Elvis Presley? haha things like that make me want to have a kid, but in the long run i honestly dont. they cost too much money! i mean ive seen how much i mooch off my parents and i know their going to be doing the same thing. i need that money... for things.. and stuff..... 


to keep it aircooled... i just picked up a motor from schell yesterday. damn gps took me through all the backroads and for some reason into Connecticut, i dont know. really beautiful town coventry is though. i never knew all that scenery was there:thumbup: 
anyways, progress on my motor will be incresed soon, hoping at least one of those heads are any good :facepalm:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

lol nice pic  

My Son also has a lot of hair, just like his older brother did and so did my wife and I when we were born


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> lol nice pic
> 
> My Son also has a lot of hair, just like his older brother did and so did my wife and I when we were born


 Yea me and my wife had a lot of hair at birth too. Did your wife have heartburn? Mine didn't but it feels good to ask someone else instead of being asked.. Cool kid man they're great:thumbup:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Haha we get asked that all the time, and no, no heart burn. My friend's wife is 8 months pregnant and she's getting a lot of heartburn .... could also be the pizza with crushed red pepper and tabasco ? lol


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i just picked up two vw avon bottles for $8, and can sell them for about $20 each! good deal imo


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

justing1234 said:


> i just picked up two vw avon bottles for $8, and can sell them for about $20 each! good deal imo


 Meh they've been going for $10-15 on eBay in near perfect shape, and after shipping, eBay and Paypal fees you'll get about $5-10 for each. Or sell them at a swap meet.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i like them. either way im keeping them for decoration


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol, Bryce, when you get this - 

Vikings are known for raping and pillaging.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike Brewer said:


> Lol, Bryce, when you get this -
> 
> Vikings are known for raping and pillaging.


:what::sly::sly::what:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Just posting where I know he'll read it. Don't mind me. 

That kid blocked me on Facebook.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:what: Bryce trade in his nylons and cape for a horned helmet?...say it isn't so!


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

Mike Brewer said:


> Just posting where I know he'll read it. Don't mind me.
> 
> That kid blocked me on Facebook.


that kid is 13 years older then you. talk all the **** you want here, i dont care, but dont weigh in on things you dont anything about on my personal facebook. thats just rude.FYI, when leif and his boys made landfall in the americas, they trade with the locals. it was not a "rape and pillage" affair. yes, there was a limited skirmish. to go on my page and say "they just took their gold and raped their wimmens" was uneducated and rude. dont be so broken hearted anyway dude, its just the internet.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

What up Bryce? Any new projects? Good to see ya still alive bro:thumbup:

Daft and batman have got to fight that's what y'all do.


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Broken hearted? I lol'd, bro. 

Don't get so butthurt and ragequit over a comment about the stereotypical viking story. You know, I'm sure they traded loin cloths for virgins and so forth, but Vikings aren't usually known in traditional lore as being the peaceful society that simply explored the Atlantic for the sake of exploration. 

It's just the internet.

_Bryce posted something about how his Viking people didn't come over and destroy the natives, but apparently the Spanish set sail just for the sake of HURR KILL THE SAVAGES, which is as true as the Vikings came over as well. In any case, he mad. 

again._


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

daft, you can instigate with the best of'em. you love you some trouble. good to see you ain't changed man.

arguing over some vikings....:screwy: ya ll a trip:beer:opcorn:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Classic! :thumbup: Great to see nothing has really changed...eace:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

Mike Brewer said:


> Broken hearted? I lol'd, bro.
> 
> Don't get so butthurt and ragequit over a comment about the stereotypical viking story. You know, I'm sure they traded loin cloths for virgins and so forth, but Vikings aren't usually known in traditional lore as being the peaceful society that simply explored the Atlantic for the sake of exploration.
> 
> ...



see, now your putting words in my mouth, and acting like a little kid. youre 21 now brandon. time to put the big boy pants on. what i quoted is exactly why i blocked. i just dont have time for the cute internet kid language, or the blowing things out of proportion. i know its rad living in your parents basement and building fiats and being the coolest troll on the vortex, but eventually life will catch up to you, and you will regret all of the stupid internet BS. i still dont understand, even prior to this, how you would continually trash me on the vortex, yet try and be all buddy buddy on face book. like i said, i just dont have the time anymore for the reindeer games. between the projects im getting ready for winter,and traveling for work, im over it. and on that note, as long as youre here, i wont be. youve shown youre true colors junior. time to grow up.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I lol'd. Sharing perspectives apparently is enough to get someone to ragequit these days. 
:laugh:

In any case, here's a couple pics of what I *have* been working on in the last couple months.



















The former is the local engine builder who's had me help him build a Class 5 Unlimited Baja. It works while my father and the owner of the orange car works out what the crap they're doing with the paint.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

mike brewer said:


> i lol'd. Sharing perspectives apparently is enough to get someone to ragequit these days.
> :laugh:
> 
> In any case, here's a couple pics of what i *have* been working on in the last couple months.
> ...


crest will be all over that.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Bryce what you workin on bro. Vw or domestic rat rod?


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Haven't talked to Crest in a while. Kinda wanting to see his reaction.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

WTF am I missing here? Or are ppl really this unrealistic???

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2642700849.html


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Love me some Viking*


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


>


exactly.

well, i sold the yamaha brat and the roadster, still have the bug. painting it soon, since brandon painted his orange. just bought a 68 shovelhead that will soon be a frisco style lanesplitter. i realized that i actually have a life in my garage, so ill be checking in pretty sporadically from here on out. i dont have time for the "im better at the internet than you" discussions. not mad, just have better things to do then be called a "kid" by a dude whos young enough to be my son. careful who you call daddy brandon.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> WTF am I missing here? Or are ppl really this unrealistic???
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2642700849.html


not just there man its everywhere.....fat chic collectors item:sly:
http://greenville.craigslist.org/cto/2540843433.html


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

bino you need to buy this one, lay it out, and start a school for driving lowerd vw's. teach folks how to cross tracks, get in and out of gas stations, and the art of crossing speed bumps one wheel at a time.

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1202669


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> bino you need to buy this one, lay it out, and start a school for driving lowerd vw's. teach folks how to cross tracks, get in and out of gas stations, and the art of crossing speed bumps one wheel at a time.
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1202669


that things is cool. :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

JDII said:


> bino you need to buy this one, lay it out, and start a school for driving lowerd vw's. teach folks how to cross tracks, get in and out of gas stations, and the art of crossing speed bumps one wheel at a time.
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1202669


Wow, Ive never seen anything like that before. Thats freakin nuts! 

You have a good idea there JD, anyone interested in starting donations to fund such a project?? :laugh::laugh:


Common, you kno you want to.....


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

59 Beetle...

http://toledo.craigslist.org/for/2614852509.html


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> 59 Beetle...
> 
> http://toledo.craigslist.org/for/2614852509.html


that's money!! good looking car bino. you should snap it up for bout 5 ger.:wave:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

What up homies!!!!! Look slike everything is pretty much the same since my last check in.. Sad for you guys to hear but I sold my 64.. As Daft and Bryce are my bro's on FB they can tell you I used the cash to buy another motorcycle. I picked up a 2001 Aprilia Mille RSV and couldnt be happier. I hope its cool with everyone that I continue to post here from time to time..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> What up homies!!!!! Look slike everything is pretty much the same since my last check in.. Sad for you guys to hear but I sold my 64.. As Daft and Bryce are my bro's on FB they can tell you I used the cash to buy another motorcycle. I picked up a 2001 Aprilia Mille RSV and couldnt be happier. I hope its cool with everyone that I continue to post here from time to time..


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.....!!!! Italian bikes suck..... j/k pad good to hear from ya bro. you will have anoter a/c it's in yo blood. Good luck to you and the fam and be safe on them two wheels.:thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Thanks JD!!! Im sure I will. My 5 year old was very upset when I told her I sold it.. There is a 65 Ghia thats been for sale locally for a while... hmmmmmmm Im not sure that my wife will let me drag it home..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

There is a 65 Ghia thats been for sale locally for a while... hmmmmmmm Im not sure that my wife will let me drag it home..[/QUOTE said:


> you can always appoligize!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahhh JD's learning.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

so true, easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

"it followed me home can we keep it?"
:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> so true, easier to ask for forgiveness than permission.


I'm not asking for either...The wife pretty much knows, If I want it bad enough, I'm getting it 1 way or another.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I'm not asking for either...The wife pretty much knows, If I want it bad enough, I'm getting it 1 way or another.


EASY TO SAY IN ABSENSE OF ONE'S WIFE.:bs::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope...just the way it is...didn't say she liked it :laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/pts/2645865987.html good deal for anyone local.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> crest will be all over that.


It. Is. Good!
Seriously, how bout some more suspension pics lol? Setup description? And Sorry I havent been around much, Ive been into the waterpumper scene a bit more lol


Edit: A/c content: Show pic from last weekendeace:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

> Ive been into the waterpumper scene a bit more lol


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Nope...just the way it is...didn't say she liked it :laugh:


dan you gonna have to work on that if you want her to buy you a a/c like mine did.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> It. Is. Good!
> Seriously, how bout some more suspension pics lol? Setup description? And Sorry I havent been around much, Ive been into the waterpumper scene a bit more lol
> 
> 
> Edit: A/c content: Show pic from last weekendeace:


what up crest? w/c? next thing you will be puttin a suby in the baja. J/K

nice show pic man, I got best custom beetle at oktoberfest in SC this past weekend.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

my wife wouldn't even think of it...she isn't a fan of dub's at all..hates the bus.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> my wife wouldn't even think of it...she isn't a fan of dub's at all..hates the bus.


well they say opposites attract. :beer: you made anymore progress on the bus?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/pts/2645865987.html good deal for anyone local.


do want!:beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

In the Halloween spirit yet??? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> well they say opposites attract. :beer: you made anymore progress on the bus?


I have all new brakes..mc, hard lines, soft lines,etc. I still need to finish getting on, and stock pile'n some other stuff....slowly but surely


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

nice pumpkin.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> In the Halloween spirit yet??? :laugh::laugh:


Sweeeeeeet!....my daughter was just asking me if I could make a bus bird house for her....bus will be easy, a bug would be a biatch


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Sweeeeeeet!....my daughter was just asking me if I could make a bus bird house for her....bus will be easy, a bug would be a biatch


I was thinking the same, beetle pumpkin = hard as hell, bus = easy. Birdhouse sounds fun, rip that up danny! 

Both would make great family fun time :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Giving it some thought...I've gone from building 10,000sq ft. + houses to bird houses :screwy:...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

HAHAHA Whatever keeps em happy bro!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Exactly.:thumbup:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> what up crest? w/c? next thing you will be puttin a suby in the baja. J/K
> 
> nice show pic man, I got best custom beetle at oktoberfest in SC this past weekend.


Nice win lol! I hate subies... they sound wrong to me:banghead:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

subarus arent the most attractive cars, but man does the wrx sound mean! how do you not like them :thumbdown:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> subarus arent the most attractive cars, but man does the wrx sound mean! how do you not like them :thumbdown:


I hate that sound. In my mind it should sound like an aircooled... like a 356 carrera engine with a turbo. But no


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

meh. it's more the rumble i love. as long as it has a deep tone to it, im happy. none of that fart can chit


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Crest' seen the pic in there...mine was shop for the motor mostly but he stuck around and snapped a ton of pics of the rest of it too.

that custom vert got first...dated as hell but a nice build for sure.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> Crest' seen the pic in there...mine was shop for the motor mostly but he stuck around and snapped a ton of pics of the rest of it too.
> 
> that custom vert got first...dated as hell but a nice build for sure.


I think i remember that vert when it was featured in hotvw's or vwtrends. I didnt like it then dont like it now. its a early ninetys time capsual. I think your 65 looks way better now and 20 years from today.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> I think i remember that vert when it was featured in hotvw's or vwtrends. I didnt like it then dont like it now. its a early ninetys time capsual. I think your 65 looks way better now and 20 years from today.


This^:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i think my garage has gnomes in it... i went in it today to find my parts motor i got a week or so ago all in pieces and neatly organised.  whatever, not complaining:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Underpants gnomes?
http://youtu.be/TBiSI6OdqvA
:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

exactly haha


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://worcester.craigslist.org/cto/2650948705.html

someone, please save this thing from itself!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I just puked a lil'bit ...:banghead:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

thank god flat black spray paint is available, otherwise this guy would never sell that car


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

This is the list for that car...

1.Slammed. 
2.Flat gray/black
3.17" BBS rs with epic width
4. strip interior
5. Full cage/one recaro with harness
6. crazy turbo motor
7. Enjoy your new road race car
:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

to be totally honest at a certian age of the car i become a purist with it. like ovals and splits i would keep stock as possible with some low obviously, i wouldent go all out with it, up until about 1964, then i really dont care after that.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Sell the fenders, interior, and wheels...start from there...slap the guy responsible for that stupid looking oval.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Would be a great candidate for a ragtop clip ..... anything to get rid of that ugly cut in glass sunroof !


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Good news today! Dads ghia finally made it out of storage and into the garage so he can start work on it! It started as the parts car for my uncles. Both were 69 light blue with off white interior, uncle mikes was a north carolina car, dads from virginia.
























And uncle mikes...


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

At least a cpl. guys are keeping the AC in the family.:laugh:...Love to have me a rottiserie,I'm getting to old to be climbing under sheet!:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

dad made his lmao. It works well enough. Set up to work with the body or the pan, and it can be rolled on any side and the castors moved to work. One of those designs that happened with beer:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Beer engineering at it's finest! :thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

so i've been working on my heads tonight, and im about ready to put them back together but before i do... i read in a hotrod magazine that squaring off your intake ports increases fuel flow and air mixture for better performance. 

anyone else heard of this before i go to town on them? if so, how would i go about doing it? 

i would supply a picture but none are to be found!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi guys! 
Its been a while. 
Just saying hello, still have the beetle and will resume work once my audi is running


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

justing1234 said:


> so i've been working on my heads tonight, and im about ready to put them back together but before i do... i read in a hotrod magazine that squaring off your intake ports increases fuel flow and air mixture for better performance.
> 
> anyone else heard of this before i go to town on them? if so, how would i go about doing it?
> 
> i would supply a picture but none are to be found!


Match port & polish jg  ,_not_ easy to do _right_-*$$$*,_reeeeal_ easy to do _wrong_ :
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy-...0&bih=806&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&cad=b 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&ie=UTF-8&tbo=u&tbm=vid&source=og&sa=N&tab=iv 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...tlif131908519557810&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw 
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi 
It's not so much that they're just squared out,they've gotta be flow tested for _efficiency_ of _design_,otherwise leave everything just as it is otherwise you _lose_:banghead: a _ton_:banghead: of performance/efficiency by wrongly dinkin' with 'em,this applies equally to the exhaust ports,"air/fuel mixture"(A/F ratio) is determined by the jetting/settings of either carbs or FI on the platform(engine) it's placed on .


Dayo!:wave: BugBug :beer: ,loooong time no hear from ,will you be able to revive you're original build thread?

:beer::beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

too much work, nevermind:laugh: bugbug, you an ancestor of the vortex?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

justing1234 said:


> bugbug, you an ancestor of the vortex?


talking to me? No, dont think so. Shes just been sitting utouched for 2 years. All my parts are in bins and its very depressing


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

Hi everyone, I just bought a '67 bug. Looking forward to talking with all of you.
It needs some work. Luckily the pan is good and there isn't any major rust and the motor runs strong.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

KlokWerk said:


> Hi everyone, I just bought a '67 bug. Looking forward to talking with all of you.
> It needs some work. Luckily the pan is good and there isn't any major rust and the motor runs strong.


----------



## KlokWerk (Mar 17, 2006)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


>


Ah! yes, or else it didn't happen... I'll take some as soon as I can and post.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

my bug went from junk yard scrap to my daily driver plus as a toy i have a dunebuggy with a 1915cc whith dual 44 idf fun


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, we have another locked thread...guess we'll have to wait for the vr6 ghia build thread.:facepalm:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Are you tellin me that the thread was usefull in any way? You have something intelligent to add? I'll open it back up.
There is no point to leaving crap up for the sake of being crap.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Open it. There was no fowl done in there. Just warn people about the name calling instead of locking it. Why would you care if theres no value in that thread for you? Maybe the dude is really gonna try it?

I absolutely find no value or use at all in the slammed super beetle thread, but I don't need it locked down..


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i have honestly become physically sick of my bug. i dont even want to look at it anymore. i dont want anything to do with it. i want to sell it and get something i can daily and restore at the same time.

it's basically the rebuildiing of the motor i hate. i love everything about cars, but rebuilding a motor is a big load of doo-doo.

i wish there were still some vw shops around so i could just pay to have it finished, because i really do not want to.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

justing1234 said:


> i have honestly become physically sick of my bug. i dont even want to look at it anymore. i dont want anything to do with it. i want to sell it and get something i can daily and restore at the same time.
> 
> it's basically the rebuildiing of the motor i hate. i love everything about cars, but rebuilding a motor is a big load of doo-doo.
> 
> i wish there were still some vw shops around so i could just pay to have it finished, because i really do not want to.


cry me a river


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> cry me a river


alright, give me like 45 minutes and it will be done


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

71sbeetle said:


> cry me a river



LMAO:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...ahh the trials of freaking vw's...


Thing that's funny,you never read this kinda stuff on a drag race forum,hot rod etc etc...


These things will drive you crazy..considering how much money you have to spend for basically a street legal go cart..then factor in the hrs it takes to puta real paint job on it that even muscle car guys would drool over only to have guys tell you it's just a beetle or the fact that you went in a direction they don't approve of...

So your stuck with a car only people can identify with when they were getting stoned in...or they had when they were in college.

This doesn't,t justify all your time and money and pride...but it does justify your love for the hobby...


And this my friends is what separates the men from the boys...you can have your trailer queens and you can have your patina,d piles...but when it comes down to it...it the love for the car.


So some can go f--k themselves if they don't "get" a 400hp street driven Pro Mod...

It love of the silly hobby that makes one build it!!!!!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: exactly


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> i have honestly become physically sick of my bug. i dont even want to look at it anymore. i dont want anything to do with it. i want to sell it and get something i can daily and restore at the same time.
> 
> it's basically the rebuildiing of the motor i hate. i love everything about cars, but rebuilding a motor is a big load of doo-doo.
> 
> i wish there were still some vw shops around so i could just pay to have it finished, because i really do not want to.


dude ship your motor over to me i will rebuild it for you i love rebuilding motors my dad taught me when i was 8 years old i have done at least over 100 rebuilds so you think you have it bad only one bug one motor


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

1st up I'd like to congratulate vwturbofox  for his _excellent_ efforts @ resto of the bug & waaaay clean buggy:thumbup::thumbup: ,followed by this offer:thumbup: :


vwturbofox said:


> dude ship your motor over to me i will rebuild it for you i love rebuilding motors my dad taught me when i was 8 years old i have done at least over 100 rebuilds so you think you have it bad only one bug one motor


:beer: .

cf  ,open it back up after deleting just the insulting:banghead: comment(I'm pretty sure the followups to that will disappear ) because this _was_ a serious discussion about:
Power to weight ratio
http://www.google.com/search?pq=vw+...on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.,cf.osb&fp=d566e0fbd09c8604 
& just the sheer practicality/cost/difficulty of trying to pull it all off:
http://www.google.com/search?pq=vw+....,cf.osb&fp=d566e0fbd09c8604&biw=1280&bih=806 
http://www.google.com/search?pq=vw+....,cf.osb&fp=d566e0fbd09c8604&biw=1280&bih=806
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....,cf.osb&fp=91d48470020bf1bd&biw=1280&bih=806 
http://www.google.com/search?pq=qua...ljp1318826487518013&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=iw 
Heck:laugh: ,there's even an aircooled racing reference on Fourtitude:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ool-VW-drag-pics..what-started-VW-drag-racing
It took me several years of peaking & tweaking with the help of _tons_ of freinds:thumbup: to eventually get dyno verified ~180hp out of just a 2100cc aircooled engine which just bolted right into an only ~900lb fully loaded sandrail,it eventually was just a matter of doing what was _practical_ rather than _radical_ .

:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Crazy HP guys have in some of those rails...how the fook does the front end even touch the ground?...


Justin, just save ya pennies and by a motor...or sell the damn thing man.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

What up, good morning fellas. Justin man seel the car, save your pennys, and buy you a mostly complete vw. you man friend sound like you bit off more than you can chew with your patience,skill set, and motivation. get one you can drive and learn to love then you will be more likely to suceed with a build. I dont know if you have ever owned an a/c or not but if you have'nt its hard to build your first with out even knowing if your going to enjoy it when you do.:thumbup:

yall have a great day. Oh yea it was a good show at the farm this weekend. them USE cars just keep gettin faster.:thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Welp, got the 66' home.....



















I didnt get to mess with it too much yesterday/last night as I was whooped from the long w/e. 
But so far this is what I know:

-Body and Chassis numbers match, not the engine number tho....AE 543696, which I have found out to be a 71 1600dp.
-car has been converted to 12v.
-shifts into all gears and reverse and doesnt pop out

1st issue to tackle:

the 1600dp is running a 30pict1 (doubt it has a power jet) ......It will idle fine, however the carb was "rebuilt" and the "step plate" on it seems to be installed backwards or something like that, so it faces the rear and whenever the accelerator is pressed it springs onto the opposite side pushing the idle really high. The step plate feels like there is spring forcing it there when the throttle is pushed and stays there until you manually push the plate back to a location where the idle will stay at around 800. when engaged into 1st it pretty much has no power, it will move, but it seems like it is being starved......is the carb way to small for this thing or just completey FUBAR? Im a complete idiot when it comes to carb mechanics, im learning tho....:banghead::banghead:

Ill post more pics and maybe a small movie when I make it home from work today to show exactly what I am working with!

Thanks!!:beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

congrats man. :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: congrats gaybino nice ride man:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice Bino....pretty sure that should have a 34pict on there.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks guys :beer: danny, thats what im leaning towards right now(34). Im running h30/31 on the 73 1600dp and it does ok, just a little finicky and doesnt piss me off too much . Ive read a little on the subject for specifically stock 1600dp's and they say what is on it now, 30pict/1, will work well if it has the power jet . Others articles and some of my much older vw friends say to just run a properly jetted 34 and you will be very happy and will help me out a touch in the hp department (not like is going to be driven like a racecar anyway ) ? :thumbup:


----------



## DIE TRYING (Mar 5, 2003)

i've been running a 30/31 on my 1600 with a petronix ignition and electric fuel pump for 3 years and i've only had to make adjustments two or three times. some people have told me it's too small but it's been working fine for me and I've waited for them to "tune their carb" when the cooler weather hits and i'll drive mine year round (not as a daily)


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

30 is to small for the dual ports....the 30 is for the 1500-1600 sp. The fact that it,s split between two plenums is the need for more fuel and air,also the other biggest issue is not enough fuel for higher throttle positions and a running hotter cuz of lower fuel inlets etc...simple fix..rejet it with 34 parts...as for the throttle opening it,s only 4mm smaller...some drill a pilot hole through the throttle plate for more air..to match the larger main jet/airs.

As for the motor being original thing...this is easy just by opening upmthe hood...it would have been an late sp with wider castings on the heads.simple to notice no need to look up numbers...as for the year of the dp...all doesn't matter seeing as it's a dual port and it shouldn't be in there anyways...but a good start either way for some lads or baby dells a refresh and such...

65-66's are cool...still look like the old ones but have the benefits if a little newer stuff..except for the 12v...which has probably been converted anyways having a dp in her.

Cool ride dude..and congrats on your new project!!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...I wanna ask...

If a thread gets locked..why not just delete it as a whole?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Was gonna ask if the jets from a 34 would fit the 30...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> ...I wanna ask...
> 
> If a thread gets locked..why not just delete it as a whole?


as long as he PM's the OG poster that the did. last time my thread just got deleted i stated crying like a little bitch from what i was told.. Only cause i was like WTF, were did my thread go and what happened


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Cool ok I thought it was just me wondering that...anyhow...


Yes the main will fit but I believe the airs are a tad different...I would just throw a nice boreal/soles 34 on there and a vac dizzy and she'll be happy..no sense throw money at a 30 especially when she's a dp.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Right on! I didnt get to the car tonight. But I guess now is a good time to start sourcing a 34. Thanks Tim! :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..sure thing..go through the motor for your own piece of mind...dp in an older body is all good just make sure your rocking German tins and good compression,vac dizzy and you,ll hav an appliance!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Discovered a lil surprise last night. I wasnt able to get to the car tonight so I had my bro shoot me a few pics in the dark nonetheless bc this was driving me crazy..........when I got the car home sunday I dropped it off at my parents place for the moment, took down the engine code and headed back home, when I researched the code on the case it said it was a 1600dp from a 71.......my post yesterday was under the assumption that the whole engine was a 1600dp, then it hit me last night :facepalm:before I had my bro send me some dark crappy pics:facepalm:...."wait a sec, i could have sworn the intake was sp bc i def would have noticed if it was a dp.....wtf:banghead::banghead:" here are the crappy pics...seems its a 1600dp case with SP heads......

So that changes things with the carb.....the 30pict/1 will work?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

You're good to go then bro....A Frankenstein motor...very fitting.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.vw-resource.com/carb.html#30 ....my best Buggyman impersonation:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Check to see if it has dual reliefs at the bottom..this will state that the case was replaced but the upper end was reconfigured to be a sp...

In 68-70 they made a 1600 single port...in 67 it was a 1500 in 65 and 66 it was a 1300


The 30 carb it perfect for a single..it came factory on a sp 1600

Remember it's not so much the cc size but the flow of the dp heads vs the sp heads...each head shares a port were as a dual port as one per cylinder..needing more fuel/better hp


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Cool. :thumbup:

Thanks danny, vw-resource.com is a pretty neat site. :thumbup:

Schell, I know the case code (AE) points to it being a 71/72 1600DP dual relief case.....in 1970 the 1600SP (case code B6) was dual relief also, so would vw switch back to the single relief after dual was produced? How can I double check if its dual relief? :beer::beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Look under it bro...the big screw looking things (about the size of a nickel ) with the slot in them that look like big regular screwdriver slots...if there's 2 of those..1 in the front and 1 towards the rear....dual relief.:beer:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Werrrd :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Yep yep....but don't worry if it isn't a dual relief...that was for the better oiling,higher speeds that the IRS cars can do compared to the swings...the motors after the 1600 sp turned to be an "appliance" compared to the sp days...hence why dps are rode so hard and put away wet....


Seems to be the days when single ports were running people knew they were limited on speed,power etc so they kept them more around town..where as the dp (70's an on) were driven as dailies up and down the highways and back and from work a lot more than the older swings and such.


Personally I think a sp 1500/1600 will out last and be just as powerful with out all the over engineered BS like the dp's...they jus t seems to take a better beating.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> Personally I think a sp 1500/1600 will out last and be just as powerful with out all the over engineered BS like the dp's...they jus t seems to take a better beating.


100% agree. 1600 SP is the $hit :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

got bored and shopped it. what yall think! I likes how she gonna look this winter


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I like. :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Would look pissa stock, sitting in my driveway...My B-day is on Thanksgiving bro, ya need a shipping address?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

you are pretty damn good at photoshop :thumbup: although it's noticable if i really look at it, but nobody's perfect and way better than i can do:beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Would look pissa stock, sitting in my driveway...My B-day is on Thanksgiving bro, ya need a shipping address?


Whats that address dan? I'll send you something real special fo sho:facepalm::wave:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

I don't always carve gourds. 

But when I do, I do VW's










Derpy logo is derpy though


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice fatchic on da pumpkin!!:thumbup:


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Like you can tell it's a Super or a Standard :screwy:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

It has a super nose. Least thats how it looks to me lol. Nice gourds


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Mike Brewer said:


> Like you can tell it's a Super or a Standard :screwy:





> crestfallen
> It has a super nose. Least thats how it looks to me lol.


thank you crest, looks like a fat bumper too! Daft you of all folks would know what a fat chic looks like. But for you to agree would be too :screwy::screwy:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

My simple contribution... Happy Halloween


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

you win Beans!....:beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> you win Beans!....:beer:


Dan dont go make'n this a type1, type 2 battle.:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

here mine and my daughters


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> Dan dont go make'n this a type1, type 2 battle.:facepalm::laugh:


Course not bro!...I can tell Beans did a 23window , red/white, that just had a tune up...Can ya see it Daft?!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I think this is the 1st yr I don't have even 1 pumpkin.....hmmmmm:screwy:


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Cool halloween vid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAXMtUCcp7o&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mike Brewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Its just the contour the picture I drew from was a standard. Modified lines because its a pumpkin, though. And to be fair, I tried to make the wheels look like 914s like the orange Super.

Also I haven't done pumpkins since I was like 14. Girlfriend guilted me into it.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

We do christmas vw decorations where I come from lol. Ill dig up the pic If I think about it later


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> Course not bro!...I can tell Beans did a 23window , red/white, that just had a tune up...Can ya see it Daft?!


I Thought it looked patina layed out on some 17" BRM replicas but it may just be the lighting.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

I was going for a 50s pop top on escras with a 6" narrow and 5" beam raise, but I guess theres room for different interpretationeace:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

LooseNuts said:


> here mine and my daughters


the one on the right looks like it had a lot too much to drink, or maybe some of that bad salad thats been going around:laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Been spending alot of time in the mk3 forum lately, and a few banned threads for dumb reasons made me miss the calmness of the A/C forum... So Im gonna try and check in more often lol. Dads been working on his ghia a bit while Ive been at school, but no major progress yet. Baja's put away for winter in the neighbors garage (there from florida and were happy to let me keep it there ) and the dailys still a daily. I did get to borrow my friends E30 wheels for a week though








also, xmas decorations I threatened to dig out earlier...









eace:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^^^^ :facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^^^:snowcool::laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> ^^^^^^ :facepalm:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

nice to see nothings really changed much.. :wave:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> nice to see nothings really changed much.. :wave:


WHAT UP PAD? SEEMS EREBODY BUSY THESE DAYS. GOOD TO SEE YOU STILL ALIVE BRO.:beer::wave:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Things are good JD, I just finished my busy season so I have time to lurk again..


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Padfan1 said:


> Things are good JD, I just finished my busy season so I have time to lurk again..


Padbecreepin:sly::laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

well it seems you guys have gotten a recent break from my stupidity i've been working on my heads and tins, my motor will be running quite soon hopefully. but, i'm back to trying to get an older bug:facepalm: specifically i want a 1960-1966 ragtop so i've been scouring craigslist the past few weeks.

anyways, i was told the paper gaskets that mate the cylinders to the case were no good because they go bad easily, and using a silicone type material instead would be better. i personally do not think that will work because doesn't silicone melt under heat? any suggestions?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> well it seems you guys have gotten a recent break from my stupidity i've been working on my heads and tins, my motor will be running quite soon hopefully. but, i'm back to trying to get an older bug:facepalm: specifically i want a 1960-1966 ragtop so i've been scouring craigslist  the past few weeks.
> 
> anyways, i was told the paper gaskets that mate the cylinders to the case were no good because they go bad easily, and using a silicone type material instead would be better. i personally do not think that will work because doesn't silicone melt under heat? any suggestions?


I used silicone lol


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=468233&highlight=cylinder+gasket


----------



## Nexus (Jul 1, 2005)

sup fellas . i got myself a project ive been working on for the past 2 months . I need to make a build thread for it but ive been sooo busy .


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I know everyone missed me.
After the foot of snow, no power for 5 days, and no internet for a week, I'm back
Down one car thanks to a branch









Bug is safe, Cabrio is safe, Fox is safe.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

At least the important ones survived!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

That sucks Cow Finger...October Nor'Easter :screwy: Cars can always be replaced man!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://providence.craigslist.org/pts/2686083446.html Check it out Justin.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey Tim.... http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/2673606434.html


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

nah i'd bet those bbs wheels but i'm trying to get my hands on this bad larry http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/2617554096.html

it's a year older than what i want but i think i can deal with bigger windows and a diffrent lisence plate light other than the stupid sunroof installed, it looks pretty solid. besides there is no questioning that a ragtop will be installed.

i think i'm going to have to get rid of my baby to get this thing.... my beloved snowmobile although, my family wants to get it for me as a christmas present.. hmmm


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I think you meant a year younger than you wanted, not older.


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Oh and that's a factory sunroof.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah i did mean younger. and that was factory?:facepalm: unless they are rare then :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

did some work on my bug like made another roof rack and made a custom visor
and also thinking about maybe upgade to a 1776cc motor


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

you know i think i will always drive vw i just love them new old i have driven alot of vw in my pass hers a couple of pics of vw i had over the past few years


















































i never get tierd of vw ok now i wana see some post a pics of there old new vw they ever had


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

danz, it was you who wanted a split right? http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/2646223229.html


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> danz, it was you who wanted a split right? http://nh.craigslist.org/pts/2646223229.html


not a bad deal relly.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

If I could convince the wife that my girls don't need their educations and Dad needs a split...I'ld own that


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

hey boys...just got back from Vegas SEMA show...

man some real deal,sick a-- cars there...and for the first time in the last five years there was actually 2 vw's!!!

ok so no pics yet but one was built by Kindidit customs (?)...23 window bus.laser straight,off the hook...great thing for our hobby.

the other?...Mid America's "patina" build...gotta say guys (mid america if your listening)...if you own a super huge company and looking to get the vw hobbist a nod,maybe even turn a few american muscle car guys over , why would you show a "project" build thread car?...and the parts you sell half of which,if not all,aren't even on it!!!

here's the car:
before:








the after is pretty much the same except for black 4 lug spoke wheels with seriously low profile tires.
build thread:
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=435426&highlight=mid+america+motorworks+build

so who ever you are...do me a favor and bring something next year that brings our hobby next to the big boys,hell even this one with a few better mods and such to show the people what we do on our side of the world!!!

...i'll figure out how to link some pics for you guys of all the rides...hopefully this year ('12)...we'll have a dual company car there.69 auto cross camaro.

Tim out.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> If I could convince the wife that my girls don't need their educations and Dad needs a split...I'ld own that


ahh who needs edumacation. teach them to drive a 5 speed and they'll be fine


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

vwturbofox said:


> you know i think i will always drive vw i just love them new old i have driven alot of vw in my pass hers a couple of pics of vw i had over the past few years
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you have a baja, as resident baja guy, I have to ask for more pics:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

this thing was starting to collect dust. just bumping it back up there


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

whats up you goofy bastards!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> whats up you goofy bastards!!!


S o S , everybody busy with everything and aint much happenen on the forum. Happy Holidays pad and all the rest of you vortex folks.:wave:

PS: I know my father ship dit!:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i havent been around the garage much. my brother's been in the hospital, our house was burglarized (we found all the missing stuff) i'm failing school etc. no time to f*ck off on the internet lately 
anyways,
i'm kind of losing interest in aircooleds all together. i'm thinking about selling everything i have vw related, getting a daily and in a few years when i'm more experienced, i have a job, and im not in school i'll restart. idunno it's just become a huge hassle and an even bigger headache


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

I get that way about once a year. When I put the baja away I usually hate it, but come next spring Ill be in love with it again lmao:laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

this happens to me once a month. :laugh:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

well it was 20 degrees today. the beetle is officially parked.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

hey shell, last time i was down in your area i noticed you had a few pans stacked up. you wouldent be willing to sell one would you? i'm selling my bug until i find what i really want but i dont want to get rid of the motor i just built and i dont want it to sit. so i just want to throw it on a pan and play around with that until i find something else to put the motor in.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Soo... this was my day


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

that sucks dude. i found your facebook within daft's today and i saw a few pictures of that jetta on your page. it was looking pretty sick but now this?

what will you be driving now?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> that sucks dude. i found your facebook within daft's today and i saw a few pictures of that jetta on your page. it was looking pretty sick but now this?
> 
> what will you be driving now?


the jetta lmao. Ive already got another tornado red clip lined up, and it didnt hurt the unibody, so its just gonna go project mode back in wv, and Im gonna stay at school til thanksgiving break. Dads gonna come get it with the trailer and start on it until then.


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

*Holaaaaa*

HAI GUYS WHAT'S UPPPPP?:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

so my freinds stumbled on this the other day and sent it to me....


...roughly 3 weeks and then sent it back to him to build:

http://s1113.photobucket.com/albums...=share_email_album_view_click#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24

pretty bas a$$ build thread....many beers and mind changes on this one...5-6 yrs ago i think in my home garage.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

lawl


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

justing1234 said:


>


:thumbup: brings a smile to my face,


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

ok, so i've had an alternator conversion kit (used) in my storage shelf for a while. all the wires are still sttached and everything but i know nothing about the kit itself.. i have a two questions

>does the pedestal need to be switched too? or can the old one be used?
>how do i change the wiring over?


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo jg  ,



justing1234 said:


> ok, so i've had an alternator conversion kit (used) in my storage shelf for a while. all the wires are still attached and everything but i know nothing about the kit itself.. i have a two questions
> 
> >does the pedestal need to be switched too?*yes* or can the old one be used?*no*
> >how do i change the wiring over?*see below*


Please read this & click on(save to faves ) _all_ links in it http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5492746-Dead-alternator-or-user-error  ,you _did_ see _this_ http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ME-KNOW!!!&p=74631382&viewfull=1#post74631382 ,right?

:beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

dont worry about that anymore i got rid of the smartphone today so i cant play on here in class anymore. wiring is not my strong suit. i'll probably try it, and screw it up, then my dad will try, and then it'll probably end up in schells yard and he'll know how to do it in three seconds.


----------



## ckxtreme (Aug 19, 2010)

Last weekend we had to push my '63 into my new garage and someone leaned on the eyebrow and popped it off. I've pulled the headlight and trying to put it back on, but I can't get those bloody spring clips to stay put. Pain in the butt for something so basic.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^these f--kin guys ruin this site.

stay the f--k off and goto Egay.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

He's posting youtube videos


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

of?...vw stuff or just garbage?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

what did i miss??!!:laugh::laugh:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> what did i miss??!!:laugh::laugh:


i second this. please fill us in

woah, wait... cf.. you can edit people's posts? whaaattt


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

OOOHHHH!!! SHART!!!:facepalm::laugh: WILL THAT PASS FOR AIRCOOLED


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

that's cute:sly:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

A moderator has the ability to edit posts in the forum they moderate.
The first edit was from someone spamming their youtube garbage.

The second edit was to remove a quite uncalled for picture.

This forum likes to run "loose" and we've had some teething issues in the past. I try to leave things alone and only moderate things that the admins wont let go.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

"teething issues".....now thats funny


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

okay, so i've decided i'm going to do what watson is doing with the superbeetle and track down the owner of the owner of this dune buggy.









but instead of asking to buy the car, i'm going to smack him for putting those ridiculously stupid wheels on it.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...dude i just pee'd a little.

funny,very funny


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I dunno, Ron seems pretty excited when _Westcoast Customs_ unveiled his car!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

^^^^ FPMSL. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> ^^^^ FPMSL. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


Fresh pickle, mayonnaise, salami, lettuce? I have no idea what that acronym is haha


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Fookin pissed myself laughing:laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

This minor discussion I've created with myself about the above forced me to run off to Pennstation for an italian sub haha. It was a chilly rode in the beetle.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Due to the big baja being away for winter, I had to get the little one cleaned up







eace:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> I dunno, Ron seems pretty excited when _Westcoast Customs_ unveiled his car!
> 
> speaking of pimp my ride and overhaulin' and shows like that, does anybody else hate those shows?
> 
> ...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

as for west coast and pimp..seen those cars in person a dozen times and let me tell you they aren't what you think.

as for Overhaulin'...seen that in person at the SEMA show 2 yrs in a row and there is at least 40-60 guys working around the clock...those cars actually come out super nice but if you think about this:

each guy is at 20-30 bucks and hour at a 100 hrs each guy!!! holy crap....like 200k for a build on any of those cars!!!


free!


----------



## one_fast_vw (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys I'm getting ready to buy a 69 bug. Was wondering what air ride you guys use?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> as for west coast and pimp..seen those cars in person a dozen times and let me tell you they aren't what you think.
> 
> as for Overhaulin'...seen that in person at the SEMA show 2 yrs in a row and there is at least 40-60 guys working around the clock...those cars actually come out super nice but if you think about this:
> 
> ...


90% of the money and the things used is from sponsors, they're just trying to get their names out there


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> as for west coast and pimp..seen those cars in person a dozen times and let me tell you they aren't what you think.
> 
> as for Overhaulin'...seen that in person at the SEMA show 2 yrs in a row and there is at least 40-60 guys working around the clock...those cars actually come out super nice but if you think about this:
> 
> ...




Yep, completely ridiculous how they put those together in a week, but Chip's design is just amazing too. The 23 window episode is pretty cooooool. :thumbup:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

hmmm......

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2736257551.html


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

^too nice of condition, i would feel guilty dumping it... but that's just me


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> hmmm......
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/2736257551.html


Beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..i'd lower it for sure..but save all the original bits thats all!

that Foose bus in person is kinda strange...seen a KINDIGIT customs black 23 at the SEMA show this year..sweet ride but they eliminated both front and rear bumpers...i'll post a pic in a bit.

anyhoo...here's a pic of my new ride..picked it up outta the woods and got it up to snuff over the past month or so...lowered it old/s--t sckool style with notched plates,turned and clearanced rear and torsion plates and sectioned up from...flipped front to rear shocks and threw on a set of beetle for the front...rides killer..gotta still clearance the rear a toch more..but ran outta time...got a set of bus pattern BRMs for it and gonna throw those on after the season...

what tire sizes do you think i should roll considering i'm losing the 14" and going with 15"?

also was tossing in the idea of a set of dropped spindles too to give it a touch more rake but I do NOT want to tub the front!! right now she's got 185/65's front and 185-75's in the rear,22" over all front dia and 24" over all rear dia.










Loose what's your take?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

one_fast_vw...

cool user name!!

got a couple of them POS vw's one is pretty fast too!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's that bus:

http://www.kindigit.com/

bus:


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Welp, got the 66' home.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your old Ford pickup.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ 2 of em!!

see it pokin out back there!!! 55-56?


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Schell R32 said:


> here's that bus:
> 
> http://www.kindigit.com/
> 
> bus:


what size are those fuch's?? they look giant!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

one_fast_vw said:


> Hey guys I'm getting ready to buy a 69 bug. Was wondering what air ride you guys use?


Bags_r_4_****s. :what:
:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

one_fast_vw said:


> Hey guys I'm getting ready to buy a 69 bug. Was wondering what air ride you guys use?


what's air ride?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> ^^ 2 of em!!
> 
> see it pokin out back there!!! 55-56?


HAHA yes theres 2 there, both 56's :thumbup:



Schell R32 said:


> here's that bus:
> 
> http://www.kindigit.com/
> 
> bus:


^^^^that bus, IMO, looks like a$$


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Loose i think i peee'd a bit!!


Ai steaksauce...sir air-ride is a new thing ,hot ,cool and all the kids are doin' it!!...someday when you decide to build a vw you'll see!!! .. lowering them with the proper skills,fab and technique is soo yesterday!!! 

gonna put bags on this instead












...having a leaned and raised frame head,rasied and narrowed trans and full race shocks and ladder bars is a waste when i can just put boucy ass,ill fittin' bags in it!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> ...having a leaned and raised frame head,rasied and narrowed trans and full race shocks and ladder bars is a waste when i can just put boucy ass,ill fittin' bags in it!!!


You mean that thing aint bagged????:what:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> what's air ride?


I think he meant air cooled. What air cooled do you guys use? 

Right now I use my 65 but hope to be using my 56 next year.:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> You mean that thing aint bagged????:what:


no, it aint bagged. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> You mean that thing aint bagged????:what:





4supreme2gambino0 said:


> HAHA yes theres 2 there, both 56's :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^that bus, IMO, looks like a$$


I like everything but the stance, and lack of bumpers, not a huge fan of the wheels. but the interior if very nice.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> I like everything but the stance, and lack of bumpers, not a huge fan of the wheels. but the interior if very nice.


Indeed :thumbup: Its f'ed up...:facepalm:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> Ai steaksauce...sir air-ride is a new thing ,hot ,cool and all the kids are doin' it!!...someday when you decide to build a vw you'll see!!! .. lowering them with the proper skills,fab and technique is soo yesterday!!!


damn, i knew i was F'ing up...should have just went and bagged my bus instead :banghead:



but on a side note this made me chuckle:

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=455823&start=40

about 3/4 down the page he has two video links of him playing with his ride height. his parking stance is my driving stance...and i do believe i'm a bit lower than he is :laugh:

that right there is why air bags aren't the setup of choice for aircooled. it's cool to be sitting all laid out in the parking lot...but it's something else entirely to be able to go down the road that low :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> damn, i knew i was F'ing up...should have just went and bagged my bus instead :banghead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WERD!! :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i want one of these. LMFAO


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ bad ass!

mine drives sweet..scapes the pans every once and a while lowered more than the pic below, but with the rear turned from the QA1's up a tad,and the front adjusters all the way up, it gets better... on a 10.5 tire.

with the "drag" hieght it's def one of the lowest suspended cars i've seen ..it'll have a touch of camber in the rear and the fron t tires are about a 1/2" an inch from the fenders..but under full throttle it ain't no where near em!!...braking wants to smack the fender crown and lift the rear so it has limiting straps in the rear for that and scuff plates under the front fenders so it doesn't bubble the fender tops..but you have a good ways to slow down on 1/4 mile so you fdon't need to lay into the brakes!!!










^^raised!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's the "drag" pic against the other 'ol ladies:









not a "dumped" or "slammed" ride....but a real functional height and suspension deal:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Seriously, that's prolly my most favorite dragger :heart:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

thanks...then she was a street car!! 

now it's a showroom whore,trailer queen!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah her and i have had some serious issues.

but not to plug my s--t on the thread but i gotta throw thes 2 pics out there just to show guys how much work it takes to build something this different (?)...a street legal ,400+ hp,vertigate shifted pro mod..
...then i'll stop

before in 2007:









after in 2011:









..pretty much why i have such a short fuse on guys trying to build s--t and expect to have the same results on coupon budgets!!!


----------



## deviant designs (Jul 10, 2007)

I loved building both of our show winning cars on a coupon budget.  Its all about technigue and how much you can do yourself.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

dave at bugcity wants to buy my superbeetle. thinking about just getting rid of it for the $250 they offered and just be done with it to continue my search for a car. 

the thing is i know bugcity is just going to cut it up and part it out... although i hate the car i'll hate to know its going to be cut up.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Deviant...you CAN do everything your self...but when you have to buy "rea"l parts,they cost "real" money...guys want a turbo motor and big deal trannies blah blah your gonna pay...it's got nothing to do with technique...real cars cost real money ...period.

if show cars (?) or serious street cars were built on shoe string budgets there would never be a bar to set for the next guy...not to mention i would never build a coupon budget car for my customer...thsose cars can be had off the internet already done.


Justin,Dave won't cut it up...i know him real well...he'll cut up the cars that have to much gone (rust) at the belt line...

picking up a thing from him soon actually...sell him the stuff and I'll bring it up there when i go to grab the thing!


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

he said he would pick it up this weekend. i'll mention it to him though maybe that would work out better


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

no worries gotta go up there anyways...with or with out a full trailer!!


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Speaking of real trannies, what are my options for better highway speeds? My car will never be fast haha. Just moderately quick. I want more than a cruising speed of 55mph...I hear 3 rib a lot and can't seem to find any solid info for my 62


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> Speaking of real trannies, what are my options(


Heres one option :laugh:








:sly:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I just spotted your new facebook profile pic


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> Speaking of real trannies, what are my options for better highway speeds?


i hear RuPaul will give you good top end...and won't break your heart :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Heres one option :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





zoom-zoom said:


> I just spotted your new facebook profile pic


Its all good. I got my pic from your current FB profile..:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

ouch...


taller fourth gear or taller rear sneakers....pretty much a sacrifice reguardless...as a hot rod trans neeed close,sync'd gears to not have a flatspots or rpm gaps...

mine is and 1/8th mile trans with 4.88's in it!!!!...in fourth it is screaming at 60mph...i mean screaming like 5k!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> yeah her and i have had some serious issues.
> 
> but not to plug my s--t on the thread but i gotta throw thes 2 pics out there just to show guys how much work it takes to build something this different (?)...a street legal ,400+ hp,vertigate shifted pro mod..
> ...then i'll stop


Whore your pics out all day man, we really dont mind! ish is so damn sick :thumbup: :beer:

My pops is a ford/mopar drag guy at heart but helps me with my dubs, but when I showed him pics of your pro-mod some time ago all i got was "whoa, now thats a bada$$ dub...wow". Gotta love wowing the hot rod crowd! :laugh::thumbup:

And I love that theres "antique" plates on it. :sly::thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

my 2 fav's:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

LooseNuts said:


> Its all good. I got my pic from your current FB profile..:laugh:


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Schell R32 said:


> ouch...
> 
> 
> taller fourth gear or taller rear sneakers....pretty much a sacrifice reguardless...as a hot rod trans neeed close,sync'd gears to not have a flatspots or rpm gaps...
> ...


What options do I have for swapping out 4th? It's just a cruising gear. It's not like my turd is fast by any means. I only have a 69 stroke, cam and sb carbs lol.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

well then hell yeah swap out that fourth for a 82...78 maybe


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> well then hell yeah swap out that fourth for a 82...78 maybe


correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't a stock 62 trans like a 4.88 rp or something along those lines? why not just swap out for a later trans that's 4.12? iirc i thought the later transmissions were taller, like 66 and later? 

or some big F'ing mudders. i rocked a set of 225/65's back in the day. hellaflush before some silly MK4 kid came up with the term :laugh: did drop my rpm damn near 500 at highway speeds 

and you can always go with RuPaul...a good tranny no matter what the occasion.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> correct me if i'm wrong, but isn't a stock 62 trans like a 4.88 rp or something along those lines? why not just swap out for a later trans that's 4.12? iirc i thought the later transmissions were taller, like 66 and later?
> 
> or some big F'ing mudders. i rocked a set of 225/65's back in the day. hellaflush before some silly MK4 kid came up with the term :laugh: did drop my rpm damn near 500 at highway speeds
> 
> and you can always go with RuPaul...a good tranny no matter what the occasion.


3.88. Not 4.88. 67 and 68 came with stock 4.12 r/p. I belive the 74 dual side cover IRS came with 4.12 r/p also


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Had a 3.88 with 0.82 4th and it was nice low RPM on the freeway (and could do 120+ on the track easy) but now I have a KCR SS+ 0.82 4th and 4.12 and it's the perfect balance IMHO.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

.nuff said right there!!!!


found this pic yesterday:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> 3.88. Not 4.88. 67 and 68 came with stock 4.12 r/p. I belive the 74 dual side cover IRS came with 4.12 r/p also


i thought the late 50's and early 60's bugs had something like a 4.85 or 4.88rp?  

i've spent too much time in watercooledland and forgot all my detailed aircooled info :laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

not even close to an air cooled for sure...but still bad ass none the less,not 100% my taste but the colors and body was all my decision...he wanted your typical blue and silve Foose type 2 tone...ghosted "SS" stripes in the hood,cowl and trunk and both colors custom made.


.... cool pic from Mecum auto action in Fla. last Jan...car got featured on Powerblock Tv the following April with Courtney Hanson..prretty cool for a tool in RI


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

and here's one for Gambino!!!:


----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

Schell R32 said:


> .nuff said right there!!!!
> 
> 
> found this pic yesterday:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> i thought the late 50's and early 60's bugs had something like a 4.85 or 4.88rp?
> 
> i've spent too much time in watercooledland and forgot all my detailed aircooled info :laugh:


Pretty cool web site.
http://members.home.nl/pj.kansen/vwbz/Gears.html#top


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> .nuff said right there!!!!
> 
> 
> found this pic yesterday:


This^ is epic. I love it


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/2740160243.html

someone buy this right now:beer::beer:opcorn:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

justing1234 said:


> http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/2740160243.html
> 
> someone buy this right now:beer::beer:opcorn:


how bout this one?
http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1229686


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

same car:laugh:

 it's even in the town i live in... s'cuse me while i go and steal this thing


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

justing1234 said:


> same car:laugh:
> 
> it's even in the town i live in... s'cuse me while i go and steal this thing


I thought there were only 2 towns in RI, Quahog and yours...


It's got a lot of miss matched parts but it seems like a solid base. I sometimes wish I went older....just glad I didn't go newer. Those giant windows look so strange to me haha. You get use to smaller windows.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Back to the trans discussion. I'm going to see if I can tell what case I have. That should at least help me identify what my gearing is. I'm sure it's been swapped out over the last 50 years at least once.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i dont like the big windows either, which is (among other reasons) why i'm getting rid of the super...

speaking of which, who wants to buy a superbeetle


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Big window supers look cool too, you just have to German Look them. That wide front end just doesnt seem right without 17's under the fenders


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

havent been on this site in ages.. seems like some interesting stuff has gone down!

cf, you're dead on. I used to strongly dislike SB's in general until i discovered GL.. Now every time i see one for sale, I envision my version of a German Look.:thumbup:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

ok....long time fan of all things aircooled here...short time here on vortex, and I feel real n00bish for asking, but what exactly does being a 'fat chick' beetle coincide with? just being a super? or anything pretty much 68 and later?

aside from that, you guys are giving me waaaayyyyyy to many ideas for a new project, the builds going on up in here are sick...hopefully I'll be joining the aircooled ranks again sooner rather than later...got my eye on a few prospects including a 68 vert and a 64 ghia...both basketcases, but both run, the vert needing the brunt of the work between the two...

thanks for the inspiration, and keeping me from pulling the trigger on a MKIV Jetta to haul the kids with...I'd rather keep my van and build a summer toy for us to enjoy together...:thumbup:


----------



## Jacob Matthew (Sep 27, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> i dont like the big windows either, which is (among other reasons) why i'm getting rid of the super...
> 
> speaking of which, who wants to buy a superbeetle


When are you looking to sell it? I may be looking for a Super come Springtime.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ yeahJustin and he's not to far away!!!


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

tmb077 said:


> ok....long time fan of all things aircooled here...short time here on vortex, and I feel real n00bish for asking, but what exactly does being a 'fat chick' beetle coincide with? just being a super? or anything pretty much 68 and later?


Yup, 67 and later. (debatable tho bc 67 is a "special" yr) also can include sb's. 

I like fat chicks too, thats why I slammed one. :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

It depends on who you ask. I think fat chicks are post 64. Most say 67. You start talking to guys that deal with early vw's they will say after 64.

I personly would not own a fatchick for myself. I would get one just to fix and sell..


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jacob Matthew said:


> When are you looking to sell it? I may be looking for a Super come Springtime.




like asap haha send me a pm


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

well, consider me the former owner of a fatchick then:laugh:...had a 73 standard that was my daily from the moment I turned 16 til i was 19. I had a lot of history with it...sold it, bought it back and started a major resto on it, had to sell it again when we fell on some hard times...I know right where it sits, and it's not much further along than when i sold it, but the guy who bought it chopped the top...i can't deal with that...

my name is Ted, btw...:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's some fun pics from today:


















































^home garage...buddy's ghia from last year i never got a chence to finish..she's done now!!

painting by Niah Haast....


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

that ghia has me drooling...hard to tell from a pc terminal screen, is it charcoal grey? gotta be one of the straightest ghia's i've ever seen...

is that your shop/showroom Schell?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yep its the showrrom and the shop.

the ghiais at the house in my garage. it's pretty straight...you should look at the build thread pics on my web addy:

http://401restos.com/NewRobs69Ghia.aspx

car got smoked by a chick heading to high school,after blassting..it was better than most but still super seedy!! and warped to hell from years of body work.

here's some side shots...still gotta wet sand it and such but just gonna let it chill for a while:

















it's a black base that i started with...then added more flake and a transparent green tonor...this tonor will sit on the flake only and allow the metal flake to turn green only in the sun...out of the sun it looks like "carbon black"...shade side (pitch) it is solid black with a light hue of grey/green.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LMAO Tim.... i was just looking at these on the samba account. hahahahah. :heart:


----------



## sweetumair (Dec 15, 2011)

*I love such a chit chat*

Chit chats are always came with fun so how can i join such a chit chat.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

you just did. get involved and check in


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

You guys are making me wish I did more with my Ghia when I had it. Owned it for 4 years, drove it home, put it on stands, bought a bunch of parts, then sold it all


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

i can somewhat relate zoom...my dad bought a 59 ghia (out of Indy ironically), we tore into it when he first got it like gangbusters...it still sits in my brother's shop awaiting more much needed TLC. I'd love to tackle the project myself, but it was given to my nephew.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)




----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

tmb077 said:


> i can somewhat relate zoom...my dad bought a 59 ghia (out of Indy ironically), we tore into it when he first got it like gangbusters...it still sits in my brother's shop awaiting more much needed TLC. I'd love to tackle the project myself, but it was given to my nephew.


Mine was a 72. I picked it up in Chicago and can still remember the drive like it was a couple weeks ago haha. Here's the only pic I have of the car. This was back in.....hell.....1999, 2000 maybe. I had just finished doing my first frame up build Harley haha. 










-Keith


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Since it's flashback Friday here's my first "decent" Beetle when I was stationed in Germany. Man it was 4x4 status haha. It was an 83 mexi beetle with worked over type4 motor bolted up to a 914 5sp. Car was a ton of fun to drive. Took it to Paris once...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...after a few hrs of wet sanding and a light buff:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

damn that looks good.

love the shop. we need lifts in ours in the worst way :laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks man!!

Yeah I have to have lift(s) as I can't bend down and such anymore...had one before in my old shop but used it more for disassembly etc.

Here's a cool pock kinda blurry though :
http://images.thesamba.com/vw/gallery/pix/876377.jpg


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Got me 3 pieces of wall art today...:laugh::thumbup:

60 sealing wax and 55 dove blue










59 dove blue


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Schell R32 said:


> ...after a few hrs of wet sanding and a light buff:


Impressive!!! Mind sharing your buffing procedure? Compounds used, buffing
pads, etc, etc?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Sure thing brother but it will be in PM's...it's pretty intense and not for the average guy!!!

This is just a 1500/2000 with a 1/2 hr buff time...I'm going over it Monday morning in the real deal way and I'll give you a heads up and a real pic of the real deal final product..when I'm done you should be able to read the serial numbers off a dollar bill or basically the "eye" of the pyramid ...


It's not a show car by any. Means but this poor guy has waited almost 2 years for this car as I had the accident,other customers bs and such before I could jump in head first...either way it looks super super sweet


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Thank you sir. Looking forward to it.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> ...after a few hrs of wet sanding and a light buff:



Absolutely fan-frickin-tastic man!!:thumbup::thumbup:

I'll try to get somewhere to scan a pic of my old 73 back in it's 'glory days' lol. All the pics of it I have are pre-digital camera...promise you won't laugh when you see the paintjob...it was painted in 93 when I was still 16, mind you...and we'd all like to forget the 'hot' color schemes of those years :laugh: The best part about it were the motor and wheels...I've only seen one other beetle with the wheels I had. Not so sure they were uber-rare, or if everyone else just thought they were ugly.:facepalm:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Need some opinions on wheel options (sorry). 

So the wheels on the right. They're 15" BBS E50's in Porsche fitment and I am debating on either running them on my fastback or selling them. I don't think gold wheels would look all that great with the Sea Sand. I'm not against changing the color.

Thoughts?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

R.I.P DANE... god damn he was nuts..







And im sure he likes ACVW's
Technicality :laugh::laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

RafCarre12 said:


> Need some opinions on wheel options (sorry).
> 
> So the wheels on the right. They're 15" BBS E50's in Porsche fitment and I am debating on either running them on my fastback or selling them. I don't think gold wheels would look all that great with the Sea Sand. I'm not against changing the color.
> 
> Thoughts?


i have a yellow 76' rabbit that those would look good on  

but seriously i think the offset is going to be against you on the type III not to mention if you wanted to run them you'd have to find some 4x130 to 5x130 adaptors or get your brake setup(s) redrilled.

i do like them though :beer:




LooseNuts said:


> R.I.P DANE... god damn he was nuts..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was insane.

how did he pass away?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

A1steaksauce said:


> i have a yellow 76' rabbit that those would look good on
> 
> but seriously i think the offset is going to be against you on the type III not to mention if you wanted to run them you'd have to find some 4x130 to 5x130 adaptors or get your brake setup(s) redrilled.
> 
> i do like them though :beer:


there lies the issue, I'd need to invest a good chunk of money to get new lips and to redrill the car. Hmm. I really do like them too.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> i have a yellow 76' rabbit that those would look good on
> 
> but seriously i think the offset is going to be against you on the type III not to mention if you wanted to run them you'd have to find some 4x130 to 5x130 adaptors or get your brake setup(s) redrilled.
> 
> ...


He tried to dive into a pool from a above balcony and missed the pool 3 weeks ago. Landed on his head on the cement.

Just released that video today...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

RafCarre12 said:


> there lies the issue, I'd need to invest a good chunk of money to get new lips and to redrill the car. Hmm. I really do like them too.


i assure you my rabbit would love them just as much  

i was gonna go with either a set of gas burners or fuchs on my rabbit but if you want to sell those i might be interested :beer:



LooseNuts said:


> He tried to dive into a pool from a above balcony and missed the pool 3 weeks ago. Landed on his head on the cement.
> 
> Just released that video today...


ouch...yeah that would do it. 

sorry to hear that :thumbdown: guy looks like he was one hell of a bmx rider.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

LooseNuts said:


> He tried to dive into a pool from a above balcony and missed the pool 3 weeks ago. Landed on his head on the cement.
> 
> Just released that video today...



YEAH sad news in the BMX world Dane was pushing BMX to the next level. A level i would never go to.

Heres to you Dane
http://youtu.be/gFC8sDTXlng


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah it is sad. Dude was way young and definitely a world class rider.

Going bigger than I would ever go also..

Ride In Peace brutha..:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Between the new world bmx'rs and moto I'm glad I retired in '04!!

Raced and free rode for years until I wadded up and shattered my hand and rib cage....not to mention 12 concussions ( walking and brain kind)...I switched to cars!!!

Hey any of you guys getting viruses from here? My laptop is toast and I only go on a few sites.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah retiered from BMX racing 2 years ago. Many broken bones. Broke my back 3 years ago, many broken ribs and tail bones, collar bone and others.

Was nationaly ranked for couple years. NAG 8 in 07 number on in age group 3 years running. Triple crown oregon governors cup winner etc etc etc...:thumbup:

Now my dumb ass just does DH MTB. Resting a broken bib brused keddny spraind thumb right now. Hahahahah dumb ass..



No viruses for me Tim..


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

He he down hill...wasn't good for me either.

Pretty much stick in to beaten the he'll out of the fast go go cars and gettin high on paint fumes daily for years now!

Trying to post pics and such but the f--kin thing keeps freezing up and locking us out.

Got some sweet a-- pics of that ghia vert to throw up on the samba gallery and toss a few here too...oh yeah and mama usually tosses some fun stuff on the facebook deal but we haven't tossed anything cool up there in a while!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

She or you posted some and facebook the other day. Chit looks so good.. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Schell download and run this. http://www.malwarebytes.org/ My son is an IT Tech and swears by it.


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

Have those wheels on the Vorsche. I can set them up as 7x15 F and 11x15 R but finding 275/45/15 street legal tires is almost impossible. They are set up as 9.5x15 now. If you want the correct color gold on the wheels, this is the only place that makes it.
http://www.grimmspeed.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=144&osCsid=19mfmud33pmn5cdjroijdpf1b6


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't get a picture of my car scanned yet, but found this pic on google of the wheels I had...










I actually found some cheap ace Empi plastic caps to fit the centers...apparently they were hot for the Z's back in the day...I had the bolt holes chamfered so the lug bolts would center up on the wheel better.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

another awesome video. :heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart:: heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::heart::h eart::heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

nice find Loose! can you imagine the sheit storm a commercial like that would cause these days with the mom and kid riding in the back like that? :laugh:


----------



## 99VWJETTA (Feb 21, 2002)

tmb077 said:


> nice find Loose! can you imagine the sheit storm a commercial like that would cause these days with the mom and kid riding in the back like that? :laugh:


Forget about the mom and kid what about the dog!:laugh:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

RafCarre12 said:


> Need some opinions on wheel options (sorry).
> 
> So the wheels on the right. They're 15" BBS E50's in Porsche fitment and I am debating on either running them on my fastback or selling them. I don't think gold wheels would look all that great with the Sea Sand. I'm not against changing the color.
> 
> Thoughts?


i think the grey ones are a much better aesthetic fit. IMO the gold bbs remind me of SSR full reverse mesh, and strike me as a little to modern for an air cooled. but thats just me.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

tmb077 said:


> I didn't get a picture of my car scanned yet, but found this pic on google of the wheels I had...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BRM'S!!!!!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

burnoutmedialab said:


> i think the grey ones are a much better aesthetic fit. IMO the gold bbs remind me of SSR full reverse mesh, and strike me as a little to modern for an air cooled. but thats just me.


I hear ya. I wouldn't keep them that color. BBS Gold and Sea Sand just doesn't look right together.


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

RafCarre12 said:


> I hear ya. I wouldn't keep them that color. BBS Gold and Sea Sand just doesn't look right together.


either way, they are both ridiculously cool rims, and would good on anything you put them on.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

BRM's??? are we looking at the same picture? or are you telling me of your love for BRM's? because those are American Racing wheels, 'American Racing Equipment' cast in raised letters right on the backside of them...I thought they were called 'LeMans'...if I am wrong of their history by all means enlighten me...I only ever saw them on maybe 2 or 3 four lug acvw's, including mine...saw them in a HotVW's mag once back in the early/mid 90's. I have always regretted letting them go with the car when i sold it hoping they weren't some uber-rare wheel...


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

im an idiot. that should of said BRE'S. my apologies! slip of the brain.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

no biggie man, i thought maybe you knew something I didn't...i mean, i was all of 15 when I bought the damn things out of the junkyard:laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

It's in the freakin 50's. I'm going for a cruise suckas.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

bored at work, found a youtube vid with my brother's old dragbug in it...the viper blue and checkered one at 6:02 and again at 9:33 was his for a while, sold it back quite a while ago, nice to see it still makes it out to the track...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3b8RXMZ1wo


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

For all the FNG....:banghead:

http://www.airspeedparts.com/forums/images/posting.swf


















:heart::laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> For all the FNG....:banghead:
> 
> http://www.airspeedparts.com/forums/images/posting.swf
> 
> :heart::laugh:



we used that all the time back in the day in MK1 land  still relevant to this day :thumbup:


*edit* because i need to start playing nice.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)




----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

ya know Loose, thank you for that link. I'm actually going to make it a sticky on a motorcycle site I'm a mod of, because I can only answer "How wide of a tire can I wedge on my stock rim" and "Do I need to jet my carbs with a slip-on" so many times...

I see what you guys have going on in here, and I respect it. Sick builds, excellent craftsmanship, lots of good stuff in here. Hopefully I'll get to join in with a thread of my own soon. Until then, I gotta work off of what I have done in the past, see what's getting done in threads here, and try to adapt so I can take it to the next level for the next project.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:thumbup:

I have it the member intro instructions as a stick at the cultwagen, that I am the mod of. Suck a perfect instructional video...:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Happy holidays boys and girls.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes. You too Tim


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

well, went to walgreens to scan some pics...brough the cd home, and the puke wouldn't load. went back to walgreens, they refunded my money..._and_ loaded the pics on a flash drive for me, voila!

without further ado, my former fatchic...a 73 standard that was painted in 1993 just before my 16th birthday...


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> well, went to walgreens to scan some pics...brough the cd home, and the puke wouldn't load. went back to walgreens, they refunded my money..._and_ loaded the pics on a flash drive for me, voila!
> 
> without further ado, my former fatchic...a 73 standard that was painted in 1993 just before my 16th birthday...


lmao real 90s car! Dig the spoiler


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

Herrod helper I believe. They actually increased mpg 

sent from my incredible2


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

yep, a Herrod Helper! I was stoked to find it on a parted out bug up at Rathbun Enterprises, I think he sold it to me for $5 or $10, but I had to take it off the old car myself. It did nothing for mileage though, considering under the deck was an dual carbed 1835...all I cared was that it looked cool...:laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Well....looks like I'm doing another big motor....2110 here I come for next season ::wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweet. Love a 2110 :thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

yep, gonna be the following...


CRANK/Scat 82mm 8-Dowelled VW Journals
RODS/ CB Performance(Eagles)
PISTONS/90.5mm Mahle "B"
RINGS/Mahle
CAM/Engle FK 8
HEADS/CB Performance 044
VALVE SIZE & MAKE/40mm Intake x 35.5mm Exhaust, stainless
COMPRESSION/8.60:1


IGNITION/Bosch 094 w/Pertronix Electronic Module
SPARK PLUGS/NGK D8EA
CARBURETION/ Weber Dual 40 IDF Hex Bar Linkage
CLUTCH/KEP Stage 1 Pressure Plate w/200 mm Sachs rigid disk
SPECIAL MODIFICATIONS/Scat 1:25 Rocker Assemblies,
CB Performance Chromoly Pushrods, AutoCraft Aluminum PR Tubes,
CB ThinLine Sump, CB Full Flow Filter Pump, Bosch Alternator,
DynaGear Straight Cut Timing Gears,


In the past the shop I will be using Dynoed the same setup at 125hp @ 4000 RPM. I have some of the parts already which helps. The main thing will be internals and carbs, Jugs are already punched and the heads are already 44's. Not totally stuck on the IDF's but they are extremely proven which is hard to contest.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Got to spend yeaterday relaxin on lake keowee. caught a few drop shotin and on a shakey head. It was just nice to unwind a bit. Thought I would share a few pics.



















I was air-cooled does that count


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

hope all you old school vortexers are having a good holiday.. I just wanted to stop by and say what up!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> hope all you old school vortexers are having a good holiday.. I just wanted to stop by and say what up!!!:thumbup:


What up Pad? thanks and hope your holidays have been good to ya to bro.:beer:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

random thought...I'm shocked at how many guys come in to where I work not having any clue how to change out wiper blades on their vehicles...it's such a seemingly simple thing to do...

oh, air-cooled content:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Luvin that clear red dizzy cap, man they looked cool at night . I had a yellow one on my 73. the 90's was tha chit :beer:

oh yea Man changing wiper blades is a real pain most of us dont have the specialized tools needed to perform such a task!!!:sly:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> Luvin that clear red dizzy cap, man they looked cool at night . I had a yellow one on my 73. the 90's was tha chit :beer:
> 
> oh yea Man changing wiper blades is a real pain most of us dont have the specialized tools needed to perform such a task!!!:sly:


Almost as hard as replacing the Turbo encabulator in an automatic transmission:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> Almost as hard as replacing the Turbo encabulator in an automatic transmission:laugh:


Thats why I am glad my beetle has a manual trans!! I had to change one on a buick once and it took 10 men 4 days to get it done. Thats why I drive a manual trans... That and the fact that it takes 115 and a 1/2 horse power from your motor to make an automatic change gears.:banghead::banghead:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

JDII said:


> Thats why I am glad my beetle has a manual trans!! I had to change one on a buick once and it took 10 men 4 days to get it done. Thats why I drive a manual trans... That and the fact that it takes 115 and a 1/2 horse power from your motor to make an automatic change gears.:banghead::banghead:


115 and 3/4 if that engine is less than 100c.i.!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

crestfallen said:


> 115 and 3/4 if that engine is less than 100c.i.!


My bad crest it was a mathmetical error on my part. 
I know it's HP X MPG


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

you may as well use the chrysler 41TE so when you get that massive hp spooled up you can do a burnout and blow the diff pin clear out of the trans case in spectacular fashion...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

havent been a mopar guy since i sheard the teeth off the planetaries due too a sprag clutch failure at 17000 rpms in a A518 in a v10 buggy some guys built in the late 97's.....


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

a V10 buggy? holy isht...got any pics of that beast?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

No pics dude, it cost so much to build the buggy we could'nt afford a camera. I got all the pics I need in my mind...... :thumbup::beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

it's been about a month since i've been on here. list of reasons.

1)got my license
2)spending too much time with my girl
3)dislocated my shoulder snowboarding.

anyways, what's been going on? i'm starting to miss the shenanigans on here:beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...good to hear from you Justin..me too been bustin ass in the shop to make some headway.

Got our booth coming next week,and a host of other bs that's draining our bank account something serious.

I think with the new year..I'm gonna make the hot rod a more streeter..this is simply done by taking some of the boost out,switching to pump gas and trading out the gear box for a stock 091 with the MSE shifter still.

But then again..I'll probably get a hair across my a-- and build another car!!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Schell R32 said:


> .I'll probably get a hair across my a-- and build another car!!


I'm gonna suspect this is most likely.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Yeah cuz we both know it ain't a show car and no sense just lettin it sit there!!!

And I don't build trailer queens either...but looks good just sitting in the show room.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh yeah, i also go forza 4 and i can't get my drag car to do any less than a 13 second quarter and it's killing me:banghead:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

justing1234 said:


> oh yeah, i also go forza 4 and i can't get my drag car to do any less than a 13 second quarter and it's killing me:banghead:


sounds like you need naws....

the big bottle


:laugh: :wave:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

JDII said:


> No pics dude, it cost so much to build the buggy we could'nt afford a camera. I got all the pics I need in my mind...... :thumbup::beer:


how about eveyone give you a dollar then you can buy a camera cause dam i wanna se this beast
props on a v10 buggy build bet i can give you a run for ya money got a 89 fox whith a holset 50mm turbo 15psi that would be a fun race


----------



## vwrabbitjunkie (Feb 16, 2005)

i agree, pics or it didn't happen


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

justing1234 said:


> oh yeah, i also go forza 4 and i can't get my drag car to do any less than a 13 second quarter and it's killing me:banghead:





A1steaksauce said:


> sounds like you need naws....
> 
> the big bottle
> 
> ...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

vwrabbitjunkie said:


> i agree, pics or it didn't happen


:thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> Almost as hard as replacing the Turbo encabulator in an automatic transmission





> Thats why I am glad my beetle has a manual trans!! I had to change one on a buick once and it took 10 men 4 days to get it done. Thats why I drive a manual trans... That and the fact that it takes 115 and a 1/2 horse power from your motor to make an automatic change gears.





> 115 and 3/4 if that engine is less than 100c.i.!





> My bad crest it was a mathmetical error on my part.
> I know it's HP X MPG


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

oh well, fun while it lasted...

the V10 in a buggy part was believable though(I've seen some crazy stuff up at silver lake, so it's not far fetched by any means), right up to the 17000rpm part, so I played along with the wanting pics... :laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...I haven't really payed attention actually...but just caught the last comment of 17k rpm,s...umm ain't no way unless that is some sort of a Indy mag motor or something.


So what's REALLY new out there guys?? Any new projects?


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

new projects.... well i've been thinking about dumping vws for a while and build up an off road truck.

i've been looking at ford rangers or s10's but i might put a motor on my brother's tj jeep and call it a day. i dont know. i kind of want to build something i can daily at the same time.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I hear you..as it sits right now I have had over 70 cars from my first 68 SS clone nova when I was 16 to everything from a Renault le car and even a 66 comet GT vert when I was 22...and lifted? Well 3 toyotas with 35-37's and even a 500 hp 13 second 06 LS1 Sierra...now a D max on 37's and more to come I'm sure!!!!

Trust me you you have plenty of time to enjoy cars...or just to own something reliable,vw's just aren't high on the check list for that.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i know i have time, i just dont know what i want now :laugh: i'm indecisive. i could not make a decision to save my life.


edit: :facepalm: :facepalm::facepalm: now i want to build a thing. you can off road it, it has a removable top, and its aircooled. essentially a vw jeep.


fook my life:banghead:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

He he your to funny!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> ...I haven't really payed attention actually...but just caught the last comment of 17k rpm,s...umm ain't no way unless that is some sort of a Indy mag motor or something.
> 
> 
> So what's REALLY new out there guys?? Any new projects?


My project going on right now is this
100' x 260' x 12" thick concrete pad









100' x 100' building with 30' x 100' drive under shed attached









100' x 150' x 14" thick pad with 4' retaining wall and a 60 x 80 x 12" covered pad in back ground









half of the drainage pipe they are puttin in this week









prepping for concrete and another set of 60' drive on scales









thats all right now and is plenty to keep me busy mentally and physicaly. with this and my new son the oval has been on pause


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

This your place or a job site?....quite the amount of work!

Cut the ceiling out of the shop today..well not me but a talented friend,gotta raise it 2" to clear the new plenumn of the semi down draft booth expected to be here in a week..


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> This your place or a job site?....quite the amount of work!


Shell, my cousin owns the place, I do all the books so I have to handle all the numbers and PAYMENTS for the project. We been in business for 7 yrs now and it's a fun job because you never know what coming down the drive next, its different everyday.It has took bout 2yrs with the economy the way it is to get the project where it is now. We hope to be done by June weather permitting.

Folks dont understand what it take to run a business, It will consume your whole life if you aint careful.:beer:

Progress on your shop looks good man!! Looks like the dc in the background is in good hands.:thumbup:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah tim it looks like your almost open for buisness! looking to hire an apprentice?


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

project prospect...64 ghia, all original, pretty sure its matching numbers(havent verified that yet), runs, needs brakes and metalwork. very tempting...I'd really like to have 12v and a bigger motor/trans combination, narrowed beam and decent drop, then weld in gussets and whatnot for 3pt seatbelts in the back for the kids(5 and 2, I'm an overprotective dad), but since this is possibly all matching, I'd have a hard time tearing it apart like that...


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

oh i likey. cant wait to see the build thread on that one. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Me too...I wonder what is lurking under the paint..them f--kin ghias always have secrets!!!


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

You guys know you want to vote for me and tell all your friends right? That way I can win a gopro and make some quality videos for everyone else to benefit from :laugh:

Scroll a little down and you'll see my vote pane...I'm up against an Audi.

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-EuroTrash/177306288966133?ref=ts


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

WOW, IT SEEMS A1'S WHOLE BUILD HAS DISAPPEARED NOW.... WTF HAPPENED? :screwy::banghead::what:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I got a PM complaining about the post in the slammed beetle thread, the post where he put that blue one up 20 times in a row.
I deleted 19 of the pictures, leaving his comments and one of the pics. I sent him a PM telling him what I did.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> Me too...I wonder what is lurking under the paint..them f--kin ghias always have secrets!!!


good news/bad news kinda day

bad:
well, i finally went and looked over this ghia today...and whats lurking is major rot. the cell pictures i received (the ones i posted) don't show half of the problem areas on this poor ghia. all four corners of the main body are wasted, the headlight buckets are about to fall out, and there is even a hole up along the body line at the back of the hood by the antenna. It was locked, so I couldn't get in to pop the hood and decklid, which at this point I'm kinda glad I didn't, because I'm sure it wasn't exactly pretty. it's original paint from what i can tell, and the interior is original. it's simply just too far gone for me to tackle. someone else might have the time and skill to handle it, but I honestly don't know enough of how the ghia's are built panel-wise to tear into it like it needs to be. i'm pretty bummed about it...i had my hopes way too high on it i guess. 

good:
the guy i sold my 73 beetle to has a 66 sunroof beetle sitting in a barn not far from town, I'm going into this one a little less...eager...so hopefully i won't be as bummed if it's a ishtbox.

the search continues...


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I've asked to be removed as moderator of this forum.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

^why's that? you got bored because we've been on good behavior? :laugh:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I didn't pm anyone btw. Not sure who thought it was necessary enough to make a formal complaint. It's just Internet lol.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> I didn't pm anyone btw. Not sure who thought it was necessary enough to make a formal complaint. It's just Internet lol.


in the immortal words of Shaggy...'it wasn't me' 

I love innnernetz drama, makes me realize how sane my life actually is...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

tmb077 said:


> in the immortal words of shaggy...'it wasn't me'
> 
> i love innnernetz drama, makes me realize how sane my life actually is...


someone has been butt naked on the bathroom floor......... @#$%@! Where's that extra key.:d


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

****s serious yo, it's the internet, for realzzzzzz 111!!111!!!!!


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Is it sick that I have a whole list of things I want to do to a beetle that I don't even have yet? I even have it played out in my head what I'd do depending on what year beetle I end up with...and I really could care less what i find in regards to early vs. fattie...I'm going to look at a few on saturday, the 66 and a couple later bugs(70,72,74).


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

tmb077 said:


> Is it sick that I have a whole list of things I want to do to a beetle that I don't even have yet? I even have it played out in my head what I'd do depending on what year beetle I end up with...and I really could care less what i find in regards to early vs. fattie...I'm going to look at a few on saturday, the 66 and a couple later bugs(70,72,74).


without a vision..... people perish!!! 

good luck and happy hunting this weekend. :beer:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

anyone got an extra $6500 laying around to buy this for me? http://toledo.craigslist.org/cto/2787744573.html

BRM's or earlies, 4 inch beam, 2 clicks out back, done....


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

if i had the funds i would by that bad bitch myself.

as far what should be done to it. 

it has early s behind them stupid rings. LEAVE them, VWLooseNuts 4' beam with drop spindles and 2 clicks out back with VWLooseNuts notched extended spring plates :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't look that close at the wheels, I was just shocked to find such a specimen on c-list around here...:laugh:

anywho, whilst in my boredom, i was reading on samba, and there was a lot of back and forth about welding spring plates. some people are pretty ignorant in thinking the spring plate is an actual 'spring', and that welding them weakens them:facepalm:...your work looks very nice, btw

_if_ i end up with another fatchick, i would probably swap the trailing arms over side for side to help curb camber issues out back, also giving me reason to put urethane bushings back there to tighten things up...there's no need for extending plates on an IRS is there? I read about the trailing arm flip/swap in the Cal Look book by Seume way back...but never anything about extended plates...I do recall the trailing arms having a rather long slot in them for the bolts anyway...

checked out your fb page loose, you went up a 'like':thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

dont listen to the guys about the spring steel issue with the spring-plates. 


as for the IRS extended spring plates. nope dont need them. I also would not flip them. stepping the is the way to go. :thumbup:

my friends Chases set below. hope to have my set done in the next couple weeks and for sale as these will be added to the list of things offered. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

And you must Be Ted. 

thanks for the like Ted. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

yep, that's me...

that's a hellacious step on that trailing arm...what is that 3.5-4 inches? impressive!:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

i think he went 3" on those. 


3" step means 3" lower :laugh::laugh: 

this way you dont have to mess with moving the spring plate and you keep you factory spring rate :thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

tmb077 said:


> anywho, whilst in my boredom, i was reading on samba, and there was a lot of back and forth about welding spring plates. some people are pretty ignorant in thinking the spring plate is an actual 'spring', and that welding them weakens them:facepalm:...


the side plates are actually tempered spring steel and welding on them removes the temper and does in fact make them weaker. anyone with a metallurgy background will tell you the same. 

now it's been standard practice to cut and weld on side plates for some time now with varied results. doesn't make it right or safe. 

i'll modify the piss out of my suspension on any aircooled but i'll never touch the spring plates. i've seen firsthand the side affects when it goes horribly wrong. :beer:


*edit*

these are superb:



















full travel comfy suspension while getting to be inches off the ground :thumbup:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

I'm thoroughly confused now with the whole welding on them issue...A1, didn't you weld on the plates for your bay? when you extended the spline tubes after you narrowed the torsion housing? and the ones you made wannabaja? when you made those absolutely stellar pieces of engineering, it's what made me lean to the fact welding on them doesn't weaken them at all. I'm not trying to be a prick or soundlike a 'hater' I'm just confused is all...Is welding them up around the tube simply safer then back at the axle slots?  metallurgy isn't my thing, so be gentle on your reply...:laugh:

those extensions/drop kit plates you posted are pretty slick, those something you came up with? what are your thoughts on the jer-fab stepped spring plates? 

on a side...i got to spend some quality time with my welder tonight...welded in a patch on the tailgate for my caravan where it had rotted through, even got to break out the hammers and a couple dollies to roll the lip at the edge...turned out half decent for a quick job, just gotta mud it and finish it off and hopefully get rid of the thing come spring time...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

tmb077 said:


> I'm thoroughly confused now with the whole welding on them issue...A1, didn't you weld on the plates for your bay? when you extended the spline tubes after you narrowed the torsion housing? and the ones you made wannabaja? when you made those absolutely stellar pieces of engineering, it's what made me lean to the fact welding on them doesn't weaken them at all. I'm not trying to be a prick or soundlike a 'hater' I'm just confused is all...Is welding them up around the tube simply safer then back at the axle slots?  metallurgy isn't my thing, so be gentle on your reply...:laugh:
> 
> those extensions/drop kit plates you posted are pretty slick, those something you came up with? what are your thoughts on the jer-fab stepped spring plates?
> 
> on a side...i got to spend some quality time with my welder tonight...welded in a patch on the tailgate for my caravan where it had rotted through, even got to break out the hammers and a couple dollies to roll the lip at the edge...turned out half decent for a quick job, just gotta mud it and finish it off and hopefully get rid of the thing come spring time...


i didn't directly weld on my spring plates for my bay...here:










or rather i didn't weld on the tempered section...i simply extended the splined section by adding a spacer that was equal to the distance i narrowed the rear end. now i did weld the splined section to my spacer first, then i welded my completed spacer piece to the spring plate...however, when i went to weld my spacer to the spring plate i took my time with my welding and i would keep my arm on the spring plate itself while i was welding...as soon as i felt it start to warm up i stopped welding and went and ran the spring plate under cold water (not the section i was welding of course). i was super careful not to remove the temper by going slow and keeping the rest of the plate cool. took longer but i'm confident i didn't mess with the spring plate whatsoever.

like i said there are those that will swear by cutting on welding on spring plates will not affect anything and they haven't had anything bad happen...but me, i've had that one bad experience that changed my opinion on the matter. 

i've seen the jer-fab stuff, it's killer work for sure...but want i want to know on his completely custom side plates is if he has them treated like vw did in the days of old. i looked over some of his sale ads and couldn't find anything. 

i've seen some simple spring plate extenders that bolt on to stock side plates, and i would rock those in a heart beat...or you could get creative and make a set of those adaptors like i posted in my previous thread....did i come up with those? nope, i can't take any credit for that. i found them in some thread, some shop was making them forever and a day ago and stopped making them, and someone posted up pics for others to see and make.

like i said it's your call and i know many will disagree with me on this and whatnot, but that's their opinion and this is mine. :beer: 

heck i don't even notch spring plates...i cut down my bump stops which does the same thing as notching does :laugh:

before:









after:









gives me the same result as notching would without sacrificing any of the side plate's strength by removing material. 

again, all my .02 but when i'm hauling ace down the freeway at 70+ in my huge bread box i know i won't have anything coming apart out back


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the thorough reply man. I'm just getting back into this after a roughly ten year hiatus from actually _building_ a ride. A LOT has changed. I'm just trying to have a plan before I get started so I don't dick something up down the road. The whole spring plate issue is one of my only hang-ups. I knew the spring plates had a certain amount of flex to them, but I never knew they were tempered. I'll own up to my ignorance on that part, I was just working off the basic knowledge they are merely a lever for the suspension, and not the actual 'spring'. Nice to know I have a couple people I can ask questions around here without having to put on a flame suit like other forums I've been a part of...:thumbup:

Loose, anyone running those stepped trailing arms on their daily? Has your buddy Chase been running them for a while? Just looking for some feedback...

All of this will play a part in what I end up committing myself to build wise, I appreciate all of you guys' input on this stuff.:beer::beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

AND WERE DONE HERE. No more spring plate talk. as all of us that know, this topic as been beat the fook outa on other sites. :laugh::laugh:

I'm a believer in the work other aren't. it is want is always has been.. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


XOXOXOXOX:heart:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

yeah man, I wasn't intentionally trying to stir the pot, believe me. especially between you two, you guys both do excellent work and i respect the time and thought you guys put into what you do. done and done.


calling the dude with the beetles a little bit later about my visit to his barn this coming saturday...i'm jonesin reading all the build threads on the sites i've been visiting recently...


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

hey zoom-zoom, you still trying to trade your car off for a 911?? just saw the ad on c-list, kinda threw me for a loop...:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> yeah man, I wasn't intentionally trying to stir the pot, believe me. especially between you two, you guys both do excellent work and i respect the time and thought you guys put into what you do. done and done.
> 
> 
> calling the dude with the beetles a little bit later about my visit to his barn this coming saturday...i'm jonesin reading all the build threads on the sites i've been visiting recently...


Saucy and are good there wont be issue between us im sure. If only one of was the a$$hole then there might be a problem but since both of are one there a mutually respect.:laugh::thumbup:


Plus its hard to call a guy out with the skills he has.:thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

tmb077 said:


> yeah man, I wasn't intentionally trying to stir the pot, believe me. especially between you two, you guys both do excellent work and i respect the time and thought you guys put into what you do. done and done.


nor was i...just offering up my opinion on the matter as i sit on the other side of the fence.

and i'm like you actually...until recently i took a rather long break from the ac world and recently returned...rather alarmed that, thanks in part to some stupid auction house, split window buses are now worth more than my house! :laugh:



LooseNuts said:


> Saucy and are good there wont be issue between us im sure. If only one of was the a$$hole then there might be a problem but since both of are one there a mutually respect.:laugh::thumbup:


indeed. :thumbup:

and we both know we have different views on different aspects of the hobby when it comes to building our cars...we both know the other one of us isn't right or wrong in our thinking, it's simply a different way to go about it is all :beer:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I extended my rear plates. I used a high temper material verses a high carbon steel. The Rockwell was just under 80. I sandwiched it on both sides and added a gusset. No problems and I drove all season with it like that.


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

tmb077 said:


> hey zoom-zoom, you still trying to trade your car off for a 911?? just saw the ad on c-list, kinda threw me for a loop...:laugh:


Yes and no. I've had a few I've turned down. I'm not expecting a gem but I have a realistic standard. The Eurotrash group is in process of building a monster VR6T powered 911 which we will be taking about to Pike's Peak hill climb in July this year. The goal is to build something similar but different at the same time as flagship vehicles. Odds are I wont find one that works for me, I'll keep the Beetle and just have a 2nd toy....


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> monster VR6T powered 911\


yeah, gonna need to see pics of that. opcorn:

most curious how you did your setup. 

and if you didn't use the g50 trans, can i? my vanagon vr swap needs one


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Well as guy who like to tinker with these here beetles and such I personally think chrome coil overs are the best way to lower or raise your car...I have a set on my hot rod.



And trust me boys and girls I'm a professional..please do not try this at home!!!







....chrome coil overs,I kill me.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Here something fun for you guys....



Just when you think you got it bad...let's roll you guys to new England and see what the hell I have to freaking deal with:

































...a bunch more on my "gallery" on the samba...holy s--t this thing is f--ked!!!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Holy fookin Swiss cheese battman that's fooked


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Check the rest out on the samba..dude.


I always seem to get these kinda projects...I wouldn't know what to do with myself in Ca. Or the deep south...this rust s--t kicks the hell out of you after a while.

The worst part is...this thing has got to be perfect.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Holy fookin Swiss cheese battman that's fooked


spoken like someone from the west coast :laugh: 

that's totally saveable and i've seen way worse.

throw in an additional 20 years and a war then you'd see some real swiss cheese that we deal with...but that gets saved too. :thumbup:


Schell, just got to look at it as job security man! :laugh:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

holy crap has that thing been molested...pop rivets, rot, and birdpoop welds for everyone! i can only imagine how much filler came off that thing during media blasting. do you use those green panels from Gerson? they seem to be really popular over on samba. you have your work cut out for you for sure man...I hope the owner appreciates it! then again, how couldn't you after seeing what was hiding underneath


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, its funny what we guys in the NE consider "nice" or "restorable". The first time I saw a Split Window bus in person was when I lived in Holland. Before that it was years of seeing them online. When I moved back I picked up a "clean" one, 1965 Panel. When I posted my build thread, there were tons of guys from out west commenting on how they couldnt believe I would even take on that project. I said for it being an east coaster with cut wheel wells it wasnt too bad...... Dash was uncut

I couldnt imagine finding some of the stuff that those guys have. For $2500 around here you would get a ghetto'd out SB, where as out west you could find a clean Split shell, or nice pre 67 daily with factory pans and heater channels for that amount of money.. 

I guess its made me that much better of a welder/metalworker living in this area eace:

On that note, is there anyone that has any LP beam parts lying around. I need a center block out of LP beam. I'll be using it for the front airbeam I'm building for my vert. I might just buy a LP adjuster, but would rather not spend the money if someone has one lying around. Paypal ready.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> Holy fookin Swiss cheese battman that's fooked





A1steaksauce said:


> spoken like someone from the west coast :laugh:  :laugh:



:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


west coast or not i can understand the rust part its all the other $hit on that thing. that's just pour craftsmen ****... :banghead::banghead:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS said:


> Yeah, its funny what we guys in the NE consider "nice" or "restorable". The first time I saw a Split Window bus in person was when I lived in Holland. Before that it was years of seeing them online. When I moved back I picked up a "clean" one, 1965 Panel. When I posted my build thread, there were tons of guys from out west commenting on how they couldnt believe I would even take on that project. I said for it being an east coaster with cut wheel wells it wasnt too bad...... Dash was uncut
> 
> I couldnt imagine finding some of the stuff that those guys have. For $2500 around here you would get a ghetto'd out SB, where as out west you could find a clean Split shell, or nice pre 67 daily with factory pans and heater channels for that amount of money..
> 
> ...


 i have a couple laying around. but let me double check friday when i get home. i know i got BJ ones.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

my buddy went ot AZ a couple years ago and took pictures at an all vw 'junkyard'. I was absolutely shocked at how clean the cars were sitting in that boneyard. I would have _killed_ to have some of the cars people had hauled in there!


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

LooseNuts said:


> i have a couple laying around. but let me double check friday when i get home. i know i got BJ ones.


Cool. Yeah, I have a ton of BJ ones, but need the LP since its shaped differently.

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

A1steaksauce said:


> yeah, gonna need to see pics of that. opcorn:
> 
> most curious how you did your setup.
> 
> and if you didn't use the g50 trans, can i? my vanagon vr swap needs one




OE trans on an adapter plate. The car should be up and running within a month. Most of the parts are there it's just assembly hours haha. There will be a ton of pics for sure. Stripping has already begun for the test fit. Once everything goes in and works well it'll come back apart for paint


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> OE trans on an adapter plate. The car should be up and running within a month. Most of the parts are there it's just assembly hours haha. There will be a ton of pics for sure. Stripping has already begun for the test fit. Once everything goes in and works well it'll come back apart for paint


curious, but the motor didn't hang out the back at all and you could close the decklid? 

perhaps i just haven't been around enough 911's but i didn't think there was enough ass to stuff a vr back there and close the engine lid.


and who did you go with for your adaptor plate setup? i've emailed Kennedy engineering twice now asking for price/lead time on an adaptor plate for my vanagon vr setup.

sounds like an awesome build and i'm looking forward to seeing some pics for sure! :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zoom-zoom said:


> OE trans on an adapter plate. The car should be up and running within a month. Most of the parts are there it's just assembly hours haha. There will be a ton of pics for sure. Stripping has already begun for the test fit. Once everything goes in and works well it'll come back apart for paint





A1steaksauce said:


> curious, but the motor didn't hang out the back at all and you could close the decklid?
> 
> perhaps i just haven't been around enough 911's but i didn't think there was enough ass to stuff a vr back there and close the engine lid.
> 
> ...


i am interested in seeing too. sound bad ass.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

soo yeahh i'm out of aircooleds for a while. everything is going... including my motor. i need a daily not a project. anyone want to buy my rebuilt 1641 longblock and/or dual kadrons?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Lil winter project Im slammin'. HAHA :screwy:

















justin, any pics of the kads? $?:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Awesome project...:thumbup:



And that sucks Justin but understand. Lots f us take breaks man from time to time. Good luck. :beer:


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

i mean i'll still be on the forum from time to time i just want to get a pickup truck for now. my yukon is too big and sucks too much gas. maybe when i have a steady job i can restart.

i'll go get some pictures of the kads in a bit

edit: already have a picture!


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

Took the beetle on the freeway for the first time since the re-build. she held her own, 70MPH no problem  Was a good 100 miles round trip, (with NO break-downs!):laugh: so I couldn't be happier,


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

scariest sh*t happened to me last night. i put my other head on and torqued it and i was installing the manafold studs and a bolt fell in the motor. i spent a half hour trying to get it out. you could have probably heard me swearing at the thing from the street. i thought i was going to have to sresplit the case. 

hearing the bolt sliding through the push rod tube was the best thing i have ever heard. anyways, it's together and still for sale if anyones interested. i'm going to put the samba ad in my sig if anyone's interested.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

So, everytime I see a pic posted of Schell's 65 i keep thinking, 'I know I've seen that car before.' Just so happens I was cleaning out my desk here at work rummaging through some older mags I have laying around and I come across the March 2010 issue of HotVW's..and there it is, right on the cover... they gave you a nice spread, Tim! :thumbup: 

anywho, been trying to find something clean around here to start on, and coming up empty...I'm about ready to start nosing around in these remote barns out in the country around here :laugh: 

I also read all 200 pages of the VW38 thread over on samba...that was pretty damned awesome


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Just write Tim a check man and it's yours..:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ohio projects*

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2779221495.html 

for parts and title for this 1 

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2776236303.html 


or go all out ******* project 

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/cto/2818167006.html


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

that ghia combination would definitely have more potential than what I've been finding around here...wife would go nuckin futs if i brought two cars home:sly: 

as far as the ******* heap, i posted one similar to that from the lima area on samba's abortion thread not long ago:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

> ...wife would go nuckin futs if i brought two cars home


 "look honey! I got 1 for you too! "...:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah man...i ain't no Cooker's with many of feature's on high end builds thats for sure,god bless that dude with the money gun boys!! 

...one man shop out in RI...the state the size of most cities!!...i had help from my buddy Andrew on some of the builds...these were built in 3-5 months! 




























...and some thing cool:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

gettin; this installed today:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

the ghost flames are nice, man...very subtle, just the way they should be:thumbup: 

is that a fox-body mustang? hard to tell from just a hood, but the lines are similar... 

new booth is looking good, what will have the honors of being the first thing sprayed in it?


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

tmb077 said:


> the ghost flames are nice, man...very subtle, just the way they should be:thumbup:
> 
> is that a fox-body mustang? hard to tell from just a hood, but the lines are similar...
> 
> new booth is looking good, what will have the honors of being the first thing sprayed in it?


 My car, free of charge! Operations "paint it back to stock" and wet sand until yours hands cramp, rest and repeat for 2 weeks


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ 











got tthe front assembly almosts in,these guys are bustin a-- to get me up and runnin'...as it sits i haven't done anything in nearly a month from all the licensing,permits,schedules etc...frustrating to say the least. 

the first car?...most likely it will be our new auto-cross pro touring '69 camaro...need to finish it when the owner puts the drivetrain into it.... (see "BOb's '69 camaro" on my web addy) 

if he doesn't get it to me in time and things are cruisin'...the '70 white double might be ready for color or the '69 ghia vert...i dunno. 

the mustang is a '94 cobra clone...the black one on my web site (Matt's 'stang) is a real cobra #119 i think...this teal one is kinda different with it's lambo doors and gt saleen ground and wing kit...not feelin it but is cool for him. 

matt's is f--kin bad ass with a pro charger,full drag suspension etc dos 11.6 in the 1/4,street trim and drag radials.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

> different with it's lambo doors


 Does it have a Puerto Rico sticker in the back window too? :facepalm:...Lambo doors belong on Lambos.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

dude lamdo doors belong in the garbage.. 

along with every car that had them retro fitted!!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

That's a nice looking booth Tim.:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

thanks dude...built like a truck!! going in pretty good....still got much to do!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Friends don't let friends Lambo...:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^^ 

unless you own a honda that is...cuz then everything is "bitchin'"...and you can tell all your freinds!...ccuz all the cool kids are doin it


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Alright...everyone, stop for a minute and go vote for my car haha. I'm sooo close to winning this thing with my turd haha 

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Team-EuroTrash/177306288966133


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Voted..:thumbup:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Thanks for the support. I was up now I'm down 9 votes. This is intense haha.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

how do we vote, just by liking the picture? if so, done...even if it is a bit late...


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, another question for you guys...a lot of 'terminology' has developed over the past few years since I was last heavily involved with a/c vw's... i got the fatchic thing figured out(with help from you guys), now i have to ask about a ghia term...'lowlight'-- is it in reference to the smaller square tail lights on the 59 and earlier ghias basically?


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

59' and prior are "lowlights". They are called this bc the headlights were 2" lower than post 59' and the taillights are smaller.....and other small things. 


Some changes throughout the years.... 

http://www.karmann-ghia.co.uk/Evolution.htm :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Zoom...are in that competition with the mK4 ?


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Schell R32 said:


> Zoom...are in that competition with the mK4 ?


 
I was sir, I appear to have moved on to the final 2


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

i'd like to introduce my new project, i'll let you guys figure it out since this thread hasn't had much activity...car is easy, year is a bit trickier...



















it won't be coming home for a while yet though, so i'm not gonna start a seperate thread on it quite yet

got a lot of stuff to finish around the house before we put it on the market...so it's sitting tight at my brother's shop for now


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> Okay, another question for you guys...a lot of 'terminology' has developed over the past few years since I was last heavily involved with a/c vw's... i got the fatchic thing figured out(with help from you guys), now i have to ask about a ghia term...'lowlight'-- is it in reference to the smaller square tail lights on the 59 and earlier ghias basically?


the easiest way to know if its a real lowlight or not is the rear tail lights. there are many differences is the lowlight car but the tale tale sign is the rear tail lights
lowlight taillights









non lowlight


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

a little history of the car...my dad bought it roughly 15 years ago as a project for him, my brother, and I to do. life happened...eventually it's then shipped to my brother's shop, and it's given to my nephew. he's older now, has no interest, we strike a friendly-family deal and the ghia is now mine. the first time the car ever came off the pan was in my parent's backyard, and the numbers all matched the title. the pan is essentially done and ready for assembly of mech. components, it's together enough to roll. Dad got a birth certificate for it way back(now lost, but believe nephew may have it somewhere). Dad recalled it stating it is a 1959 delivered to a dealer in AZ, originally black, only option was whitewall tires. No radio even. It's definitely an Arizona car, the only rot it has is where the battery sat back in the engine compartment...

well, here's the anomoly of this car...it has the lowlight tails, fixed rear quarter windows(pop-outs didn't start til 60), but the front end has the headlights up high and larger intake vents...










most lowlights i have seen have the lower headlights and 2 bar grilles/smaller intakes...it's apparently a mid-year car that got a bit of 59 and a bit of 60 all mixed together, but still billed as a 59...either way I really could care less, i'm not planning a pebble beach resto here by any means...she's gonna sit stupid low and just be a nice cruiser for me and the family when it's done...I even have a 1500sp from dad's formula vee sitting there to drop in, tapped for full-flow oiling and even has a few other goodies...:thumbup:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

opcorn:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

60-61?

my buddy has a 58-59...the air intake ports look different.


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys, been a while! Ive been workin on a buggy for a friend of the family, and I picked up a stock 69 IRS trans for the baja (gonna ditch the 4.86's and give dad back his trans for the Karmann Ghia) 
Heres the buggy








eace:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i used to beat the holy hell outta one of those for years!

here's the new booth in near completetion:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's a cool random pic...from 5-6yrs ago:

was supposed to be a respray from a guy who messed it up:










then he brought it to me with all the paint taken off and wanted it completely redone..soup to nuts,perfect with a rag clip...200 hrs later:









love this f--kin car....it now has a mod'd firewall,2386 draw through turbo like mine,and a closing decklid!!...


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

some more:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

new motor area...note the hole in the fire wall...his turbo is basically behing the 911 shroud and carb is in the interior...not my first choise but sick anyways:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

that 56-57 is beautiful. Is the turbo load inside the car? still luv them setups in the baggage tray.:heart::heart: If i ever get my d/c from these folks down here I got a good mind to send it to you for much work shell.:thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

"need to finish this girl" thread roll call!!!!


:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

you dik. hahahahah


moving on

chit looks so good Tim.. :heart:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> you dik. hahahahah
> 
> 
> moving on
> ...


couldn't resist :laugh:

Schell, 

what do you think of the new WW metal? i'm thinking of going with a set of their floor pans for my 57...i've heard they have stepped up their game and their new replacement metal is really good. thoughts/opinions?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

not a http://www.klassicfab.com/ fan??


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Duuuuderrs......i just checked in on the "Need to FINISH this girl!!!" thread.....talk about classic......that was some performace youz fella's put on back there. Wow, havent had one like that in quite some time, so fukin hilarious :laugh::beer::thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> not a http://www.klassicfab.com/ fan??


i love their bus stuff, it's great. no complaints with their beetle stuff either...

but WW pans are $440 shipped to my door. damn good price. 



4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Duuuuderrs......i just checked in on the "Need to FINISH this girl!!!" thread.....talk about classic......that was some performace youz fella's put on back there. Wow, havent had one like that in quite some time, so fukin hilarious :laugh::beer::thumbup:


i really went acehole in there...i'm glad you enjoyed it :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I hear the new WW pans are good. haven't worked with them yet tho.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I was trying to think of the web site for the funky green Numbnuts.....

Ahhhh Bino, that's just us boys being the azzholes we are


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> I hear the new WW pans are good. haven't worked with them yet tho.


i hear that too. and after seeing that one guy install them on his 66 beetle over on KCW it got me to thinking about them.

and even the guys at KCW bought some WW panels for some buses they are doing and had nothing but good things to say about them. 

if it's just as good as funky green at a much cheaper cost i might just go that way :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

true that.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i've used em all including NOS deal!!!

i haven't used the funky's yet as I will soon for that roach of a double split in the shop....we'll seee if they are cats a-- as they say they are!!!

that dude on the other thread is young but he's probaly a good kid...i don't know why people get on forums and crush guys who have a grip..after they say stupid things...they set themselfs up for it


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...so i cruised over there and checked it out...glad Chris closed it...just so you know guys...CF (chris) is a good dude and means well so it's cool that we were all on the same page!!

but as far as that thread goes,crazy out of control...and I hate it when guys troll over here just to defend and such...and just for the record i will gladly take my "geezer" air cooled car and put it against a water any day of the week...it's funny how guys get on the interent and post the dumbest responses for a car that is no faster than 13 seconds in the qtr....sad thing is the mama's R is good for 14.1.

but jumping in a stupid air cooled car and pulling 3rd gear and blowing the speedo at 90mph in less than an 1'8th well my friends that is what REAL cars are about vw's or not!!!

not to mention A1, the comments were uncalled for that were said about you and the others..i know talent when i see it and and same goes for that dude Loose and the Schlitz build guy,wannabaja...

i'm 40 and wouldn't know it if you met me ask CF(Chris) ...but i guess I'm a veteran...


yeah bulls--t...wait till you see what comes out this year!!!! one clue:57 oval rag with a 2386cc 400+hp street car,with a close-able deck lid~~


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank Tim.. 
Crap I will be 38 this year. Kinda old. I found some gray nose hairs the other day so, I guess I have been around a bit.. although a 20 year old daughter will give you grays at an early age. And she beautiful which makes it worse. :banghead::banghead:

Not that ugly kids are any easier just sayin..:laugh:


Oh crap that new kid is the same age as my daughter :laugh::laugh:



And I gots respect for CF (Chris) he gots a job to do. I have received chit brfore at the CW for cleaning house at times..:laugh::laugh:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Shell, you are full of crap. Mr. Look at me I get cars in the Mags is probbily going to be driving a clapped out jetta all "stanced" out. Maybe you'll rust the hood so you can be different, or the same.

I let it run for a while, as that is what this forum wants. I was hoping the kid would realize trying to show off wasnt going to work, but I guess not.
I have respect for the watercooled stuff if the attitude is right, most of us had been on that side of the fence at one time or another. I mean up here in the Northeast driving an old bug all winter doesnt make sense when you can get a nice warm Rabbit or Golf. At this point I've had more WC stuff than AC, and still have 3 WC cars to my Bug and Bus.

But he really lost all my respect when his car was bought not built, then in his thread all his modded cars were the same, and some were all dented up.

I dont have Shell's or some of your guys skills, but everything done on all my cars is all done by me. I havnt written a check for anything. That's 99% the reason my car isnt painted pretty. It wouldnt be the same if it wasnt my hands doing the prep and on the spray gun.


Besides, I got some of a pro's parts on my car, and there is a scratch in the paint anyway.
:wave: Hi Timmy!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> but as far as that thread goes,crazy out of control...and I hate it when guys troll over here just to defend and such...and just for the record i will gladly take my "geezer" air cooled car and put it against a water any day of the week...it's funny how guys get on the interent and post the dumbest responses for a car that is no faster than 13 seconds in the qtr....sad thing is the mama's R is good for 14.1.
> 
> not to mention A1, the comments were uncalled for that were said about you and the others..i know talent when i see it and and same goes for that dude Loose and the Schlitz build guy,wannabaja...


yeah i don't know where that MK3 guy came from that jumped in to defend the op and started talking smack right out of the gate. you can always tell the level of someone's intelligence on here by the amount of cussing in their retorts and whatnot. not to mention his grammar was middle school at best. 

i had to seriously laugh at him telling me that he was part of the new generation that was going to lay out aircooled and show me what "stance" was all about. :laugh: sheit, i lower my winter beaters, true story. 

and wannabaja is a friend of mine. we were close for awhile and had a falling out over his bay. i was going to do some work on his bay in trade for a transmission for a MK3 i was going to get. the mk3 deal fell thru and i didn't get it, i then broke my finger working on his bus, and i pretty much told him to come get it as i was done working on it. he came and picked up the unfinished bus...i did him dirty on that whole deal i'll admit....not in a good place in my life when that went down. i recently reached out to him as i wanted to make it right and have been trying to ever since. all the work i've done for him i've not charged him a red cent. the fabbing of the tapered sleeves, tig'ing them up, getting him metal for his bus at my metal guy (who hooks us up at work like no other) for free/cheap has all been free to him to try to make up for what i did. hell he's got my welder right now and kicking ass and taking names on his project with it....and he can keep it as long as he needs it. 

to me that's what the aircooled scene is all about. even if you screw up and make mistakes, if you're willing to make them right again then all can be good again :thumbup:



Schell R32 said:


> yeah bulls--t...wait till you see what comes out this year!!!! one clue:57 oval rag with a 2386cc 400+hp street car,with a close-able deck lid~~


looking forward to seeing this!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

CF I'll be seeing you this year at the shows and soon for the dust off I'm sure!! Hell I write checks for the pros too but Only for the business end instead of autos!!! It's all the same I guess...just because someone writes checks for guy to build a car,or even paint it for that matter, doesn't make him less of a man,what makes him less of a man is when that guy thinks he can do what he paid for in the first place ...only to find out it aintas easy as he may think,and he gets a reality check!! But I don't know anyone like that...everyone thinks they can be a body man till they get the face plant of the material bill and the bs of getting s--t straight.

Sorry to hear about your fallen out there A1...but not to bore you I can go on and on about those types of stories with the flea crowd that likes to troll around my old shop...only to never see half of em again after my accident...f--kin people

I am definitely taking the piece of s--t to the track this spring for sure....Now that it's 100percent back together,gonna take the trans out again,freshen it up with seals,better ring and pinion and pray she hold together..be good if she goes into the 10's but I'll be happy if it dips into the 11's as it can and IS driven on the street...shoot I'll probably end up cruising it to the ctvwa's lebenon show this year!!!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> Sorry to hear about your fallen out there A1...but not to bore you I can go on and on about those types of stories with the flea crowd that likes to troll around my old shop...only to never see half of em again after my accident...f--kin people
> 
> I am definitely taking the piece of s--t to the track this spring for sure....Now that it's 100percent back together,gonna take the trans out again,freshen it up with seals,better ring and pinion and pray she hold together..be good if she goes into the 10's but I'll be happy if it dips into the 11's as it can and IS driven on the street...shoot I'll probably end up cruising it to the ctvwa's lebenon show this year!!!


eh, it's all good now because i set things right :thumbup: i'm glad we don't have too many trolls/leaches around where i work...i think that would be way annoying. 


damn, i miss being able to hit high 12's  a 10 second street-able beetle would be freaking nuts. hoping you pull it off! :thumbup:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

How narrow do you think this guy went? 7"? 8"?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Good morning you bunch of azzholes!!! That thread went a lot longer than I thought. I was on son duty last night so I didn't have a chance to be my normal azzhole self. you old farts have a great valentines day and reminisce bout the days your dicks could still get hard. ( I think that stops somewhere between 20 and your first air cooled!):beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

BEANS it looks like and 8. really nice car to narrow for me tho.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Good morning you bunch of azzholes!!! That thread went a lot longer than I thought. I was on son duty last night so I didn't have a chance to be my normal azzhole self. you old farts have a great valentines day and reminisce bout the days your dicks could still get hard. ( I think that stops somewhere between 20 and your first air cooled!):beer:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

I was thinking it looked like an 8" too. I'm in the process of bagging my 69, but its just taking too damn long, and summer will be here soon. With wife, kids, and work, i'm just going to do static for now. 

I'll put the the 6" airbeam on the back burner as its 95% done, and build a fresh 7-8" for the vert.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Wait a sec Beans....isn't that beetle tucking 17's? If that's the case his wheel offset is et40 and his beam isn't that narrowed.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

here's 17's on a 6"


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

They are the CIP1 Rader 17x7 et 40, that is correct. I have the same wheels, same tire setup front and back. 205/40/17 rear 165/40/17 front

Thats what throws me for a whirlwind. That thing looks narrowed more than 4". 

Heres one I found on thesamba with specs. Looks like the escras have a 42 offset..



Attorney Isaiah Loophole said:


> This car has a 6" beam and a 67 transaxle with adjustable springplates. No spacers.


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeah, so from the pics with the 6" looks like I need to go another 1" on each side or .75" to get that same look...... and probably a shortened panhead (1" or so)


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

LooseNuts said:


> .. although a 20 year old daughter will give you grays at an early age. And she beautiful which makes it worse. :banghead::banghead:


pics of gtfo.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

yep.

i would go 1.75" on the pan head tho if you want to run 17" or at least 1.5" 

hers Sams with 1.75" shortened perfect. :heart::heart:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

RafCarre12 said:


> pics of gtfo.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

damn you. how are we supposed to make fun of you when you put it like that!?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

whats there to make fun of. i told you she was beautifully :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

and check it

first pic is her in my B6 second pic is of her in her boyfriend R32

VW run deep at my house. :heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

LooseNuts said:


> and check it
> 
> first pic is her in my B6 second pic is of her in her boyfriend R32
> 
> VW run deep at my house. :heart::heart::heart::heart:



I thought about getting an R but went with a WRX instead. Better bang for the buck.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

LooseNuts said:


> and check it
> 
> first pic is her in my B6 second pic is of her in her boyfriend R32
> 
> VW run deep at my house. :heart::heart::heart::heart:





RafCarre12 said:


> I thought about getting an R but went with a WRX instead. Better bang for the buck.


not so sure you went the wrong way. I'm a subi lover too. :thumbup:

i did give her some serious chit when she brought a boy home is a stupid ass Honda. he didn't last long. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

since we're on narrowing, what do you suggest for my ghia loose? just planning on running 5 spokes with 145's up front, drop spindles and adjusters...pretty basic really. beam already has adjusters, but isn't narrowed yet...will 2" get it done or should i go 4"? not looking for ultra low all the time, gonna be a summertime daily to haul the kids in and the occasional family cruise here and there...

i don't even want to think about the day my daughter starts bringing boys home...ugh:facepalm:


----------



## Nickel Eye (Jul 17, 2011)

I drive a beetle, do I stand a chance with her? 


:laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> since we're on narrowing, what do you suggest for my ghia loose? just planning on running 5 spokes with 145's up front, drop spindles and adjusters...pretty basic really. beam already has adjusters, but isn't narrowed yet...will 2" get it done or should i go 4"? not looking for ultra low all the time, gonna be a summertime daily to haul the kids in and the occasional family cruise here and there...
> 
> i don't even want to think about the day my daughter starts bringing boys home...ugh:facepalm:



4" on a ghia looks good to me, "but that's up for debate with all" you can pretty much run anything you want tire wise stock as they tuck pretty good already. :thumbup:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

LooseNuts said:


> 4" on a ghia looks good to me, "but that's up for debate with all" you can pretty much run anything you want tire wise stock as they tuck pretty good already. :thumbup:


I agree with this. I built a 6" for a ghia before, and it was nice but a little "over the top" for most. 4" narrow is a nice balance.

6"


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Tight nuts didnt you ssay you were bout to turn 38? You got a big head start on me. I just got there in jan. And am glad i had a boy, it would be real hard for me to think of my little girl leavin home wit some other dude besides dad and buy time shes would be twenty id be 58 going on 60, now i hope to have a boy at home to look out after my old azz.:d


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

wont be 38 until September :laugh::laugh::laugh:

my youngest is 12. so when I'm in my early forties i will be able to walk around ass naked. unfortunately, i may be a grandpa by then. i hope not tho, but a lot can happen when you have a 20 year old at 37 in a 6 years of time :banghead::banghead:





yeah BEANS 6" is a bit much but some people really like them. . :thumbup:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

wow, that 6"er is a bit over the top for me...even at stock width now with the adjusters turned it tucks decent, but the tires are dead flat where it's parked, so it really isn't good gauge of how it will look by any means...i'll probably start at 2 and go more if i feel it necessary...all in due time, right? :laugh:

my kids are 5(girl) and 2(boy)...and I'm 34...glad we didn't wait much longer, sometimes wish we'd had the kids earlier but hey, they're healthy and overall good kids so far, so we're good :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JD, ya have no idea man...my girls 20, 19, 5...when I'm done killing, and burry'n the bodies of the idiots coming around for the older 2, I get to start all over again....and there is no shortage of idiots


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

So with the 17X7's on a 6" narrowed with et40 back spacing do you still need to modify the head light buckets to keep from rubbin bad? Thats the direction I want to go on my 56 but if the buckets need moddin I'll have to pick up an extra set and put the og's up.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

by the time I have kids and they're old enough to do dumb ****, I'm not going to care very much. LOL


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

WERD!! Dan. my youngest is a 12 year old girl also, so i got one more round that has already started. :banghead::banghead: 

and you've seen my oldest, my youngest is blond and hazel eyed :banghead:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> So with the 17X7's on a 6" narrowed with et40 back spacing do you still need to modify the head light buckets to keep from rubbin bad? Thats the direction I want to go on my 56 but if the buckets need moddin I'll have to pick up an extra set and put the og's up.


depends on how low you go. if you lay it out yes. that's why a lot of people shorten the panhead. :thumbup:

or trip the back of the headlight bucket. :thumbdown:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

JDII said:


> So with the 17X7's on a 6" narrowed with et40 back spacing do you still need to modify the head light buckets to keep from rubbin bad? Thats the direction I want to go on my 56 but if the buckets need moddin I'll have to pick up an extra set and put the og's up.


Shortening the panhead would eliminate that. If you don't want to go that route, then I'm guessing that you'd need to modify the buckets some.

Also might depend on the tire you run. I bought the 165/40/17s from the EU, but the cost was a little :screwy:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

I've shown the door to a cpl already..lil bastards:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> JD, ya have no idea man...my girls 20, 19, 5...when I'm done killing, and burry'n the bodies of the idiots coming around for the older 2, I get to start all over again....and there is no shortage of idiots


dan I had a dad once tell me when I came to pick up his daughter that he had recently got out of jail and was lookin for a reason to go back. I came back and picked her up when he was'nt home, kept lookin over my back all night. his look on his face was very convincing. H ad another dad tell me and my friends we all neede to take our swingin dicks somwhere else cause none of his daughters were goin no where with us, we left that place just as quick as we pulled in.

good luck to you and loose wit all the boys.... I aint out of the woods yet me and the wife are leanin more toward no for a second round..... we aint gettin no younger and chit aint geetin no cheaper.:thumbup:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

dude, yer killin me...my daughter is blond hair/blue eyed...guess i need to find a good source for lime and a fairly sturdy shovel now before it gets suspect if i buy it later...and it starts at around 12? oh hell...

and Dan, you aren't kiddin about no shortage of idiots...I see them all day long here at work.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

BEANS said:


> Shortening the panhead would eliminate that. If you don't want to go that route, then I'm guessing that you'd need to modify the buckets some.
> 
> Also might depend on the tire you run. I bought the 165/40/17s from the EU, but the cost was a little :screwy:


that would mean i need another pan to shorten the bulkhead (shortened on) cause i anit got the skills to do it. And I want to keep the og # matching stuff cause I'm gettin old and the may be a slim chance I may want to go back stock when I'm 80 or 90

probally try the buckets first and see where it goes from there.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

the '56 is gonna be all stock JD...this isn't up for discusion :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> dude, yer killin me...my daughter is blond hair/blue eyed...guess i need to find a good source for lime and a fairly sturdy shovel now before it gets suspect if i buy it later...and it starts at around 12? oh hell...
> 
> and Dan, you aren't kiddin about no shortage of idiots...I see them all day long here at work.


yeah get both. they sale lime in the 50 pound bag too. :laugh:

12 in the fact she has her first boyfriend. but we have an open conversations with our kids so everything can and for the most part talked about. and they are good kids. :thumbup:

hard part is she has a 20 year old sister she learns from :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..no kids here,two dogs though.

it's tough enough with out em here in "politial" RI...gotta know somebody to get anywhere or have a ton of cash to survive.

if you had a kid here and for some reason they get in trouble,say a fight or something,well...the kids parents "know a guy" and before you know it,your car fails inspection or your constantly getting pulled over...yep ,"welcome to the ocean state...now get the f--k out!!!"

man it's hard enough just to pay the bills as it is owning a stupid shop and education bills on the wifes side...add in a morgage,truck and car payments...oh then decide build a shop.

f--k i wouldn't wish it on the poor little bastard to be part of our life style!!!!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

keep in mind you can always add wheels spacers. so you can go maximum narrow, say 6-7in and if you don't like it you can just space the wheel(s) out. 

i'm 5in beam on my beetle and my friend is 6in on 15in radars with spacers. 

hell, on my bay i'm gonna have to run spacers in the rear for those dang 17's :laugh: however if i were to slap some 15's or stockies back on there the narrowing would be spot on. :thumbup:

no problem if you over do it...under doing it or making smart azz comments about loosenuts daughter and you'd find yourself in trouble :laugh:




Schell R32 said:


> f--k i wouldn't wish it on the poor little bastard to be part of our life style!!!!


true that. i'm thinking of selling my aircooled, buying a MK4, and beating up some little girl for her jeans and girl scout cookies


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

i had always thought the MK2 section to be full of knowledgable people, cool cars, cooler builds and generally a great place to kick it free from the trendy little wannabes that plagued the MK1 forum....but it seems stupidity is running rampant these days:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5587419-A-note-to-the-new-guys-and-the-moderators.

great read with very valid points :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Let's post this again

http://www.airspeedparts.com/forums/images/posting.swf


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> ..no kids here,two dogs though.
> 
> it's tough enough with out em here in "politial" RI...gotta know somebody to get anywhere or have a ton of cash to survive.
> 
> ...


I paid off my school loans and got the wifes paid off..Now the price of school has gone up 4x what it cost us. 40K a yr. X 2 !!!!!! wtf...and it will probably go up even more before they're done.

I wont even put a dent in those bills and my youngest will be starting college...I fear how much it will cost then....shoot me :laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> I paid off my school loans and got the wifes paid off..Now the price of school has gone up 4x what it cost us. 40K a yr. X 2 !!!!!! wtf...and it will probably go up even more before they're done.
> 
> I wont even put a dent in those bills and my youngest will be starting college...I fear how much it will cost then....shoot me :laugh:


never fear dan obama is fix'n that as we type.(speak):facepalm: 

I agree wit steak I gonna get me some low rise tight jeans and get wit the new generation. chit I can get the stance proper on my 56, roll the fenders, pull the quaters, put on some waffels and set it hellaflush wit a 50 shot and k/n airfilter I'll be in the 12's for sure in an 1/8th.:screwy::screwy:

I got to get to work ..... yes I said work, for the new guys.:beer:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

quit yer waffle knockin!

that's what i'm planning on putting on my fasty. 

Go ahead and say you don't like em, I dare ya.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

RafCarre12 said:


> quit yer waffle knockin!
> 
> that's what i'm planning on putting on my fasty.
> 
> Go ahead and say you don't like em, I dare ya.


not knockin Raf, just rambling bro like us old folk do.

I think them waffles are gonna look great on your fastback.



> Originally Posted by JDII
> nice!!! like that BBS too.


thats from bout two thread down


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

the MKII thread kinda reminds me of one some hack mod posted over on a m/c site i frequent. http://katriders.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121321 it even has a familiar link posted in it...

:laugh:

oh, lowrise skinny jeans ain't gonna work for me. darn.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I'm way too fat to pull those off. (or is it on?)


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

The whole "waffled" thing is a joke. No really, it was meant to be from the beginning. It all started on FB with some guys poking fun at the whole "stanced" thing. Somebody jokingly said we should call it "waffled" and it just spiraled out of control. The next day a couple of my friend planted the word on different forums and it blew up! Funny thing is, they are/were making complete fun out of other people. Basically the seed was planted, and shortly after, people started using the term "waffled". my friend Joes, buddies Mark, Tim, and Eddie started making shirts and stickers and are making $$ off all the tools!

It has nothing to do with the wheels :thumbup:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5198019-Waffled-car-threaD&highlight=waffled

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5586689-waffled

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5224921-i-haz-waffled&highlight=waffled

and stanced

http://forums.vwvortex.com/search.php?searchid=17739937




:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Tightnuts thanks for the info, but I was refering to wheels. Didnt know bout your whole waffled thing.

We called BBS and oldschool Enkei's waffles in the late 80's early 90's because of the mesh(waffle hole pattern) the first time I remember them being popular. you know you seen'em on some escorts, rabbits, rx7's, z cars,celicas,bmw's or at least a mini truck back then.:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

^^^ yup, back in the 80's. When I was into the bmw 2002's ya had to have them. I'm saving a set of 13"'s for a rainy day, maybe toss them on a mk1 some day.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

DAN you can hold them 13's and run'em bo-legged wit white walls!!!!:facepalm: when that comes back around again


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

JDII said:


> Tightnuts thanks for the info, but I was refering to wheels. Didnt know bout your whole waffled thing.
> 
> We called BBS and oldschool Enkei's waffles in the late 80's early 90's because of the mesh(waffle hole pattern) the first time I remember them being popular. you know you seen'em on some escorts, rabbits, rx7's, z cars,celicas,bmw's or at least a mini truck back then.:thumbup:


i know your were. . :laugh::laugh:

we where throwing the terms out a few posts back so that why i through that up so that chit didnt come over this way. :laugh::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

sheit...i'm serving waffles daily.

and i'm hiring.

for real.











and for another daily laugh i present this guy:



Spatzle said:


> Just get a 1.5 quart deep sump to help the oil. The factory 2.5 oil capacity is not good enough for summer.


yes, all stock motors will not make it thru the summer....it's amazing that Rommel's desert troops were able to drive their kubels around and not overheat them without a deep sump. :facepalm:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

JDII said:


> Tightnuts thanks for the info, but I was refering to wheels. Didnt know bout your whole waffled thing.
> 
> We called BBS and oldschool Enkei's waffles in the late 80's early 90's because of the mesh(waffle hole pattern) the first time I remember them being popular. you know you seen'em on some escorts, rabbits, rx7's, z cars,celicas,bmw's or at least a mini truck back then.:thumbup:




these are the only legit waffle wheels i recognize



















because i owned one...










pretty sure you can source them NEW or partially used of course
im nearly certain they are 4x100


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Saucy your whole posts gives me the giggles..


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

rabbitnothopper said:


> these are the only legit waffle wheels i recognize


i am disappoint. especially with you coming from the MK1 world 

waffled:







[/QUOTE]



LooseNuts said:


> Saucy your whole posts gives me the giggles..


:laugh: :wave:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...he he A1 i love that common mis conception...more oil equals a cooler motor,


umm no.

they are a high percentage of oil for cooling as well as air...but by adding more oil means nothing unlless your running an additonal cooler with a full flow case...oil temp is oil temp...just more hotter oil than a little :screwy: this is why you need more oil or for hard cornering and launching...regualr everyday s--t doesn't need it.

...here's another:

"while putting on a newer style oil cooler,you should eliminate the factory dog house and put the adapter in place and mount the cooler right behind the shroud"...

....too funny


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Man, those are some but ugly wheels.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> Man, those are some but ugly wheels.


X26365444:what:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> ...here's another:
> 
> "while putting on a newer style oil cooler,you should eliminate the factory dog house and put the adapter in place and mount the cooler right behind the shroud"...
> 
> ....too funny


well yeah, pre-heated cooling air is the way to go! :facepalm:

you guys and yer damn waffles makin me hungry...and I can't have 'em on this frickin diet i'm on...dammit.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

just wanted to stop in and say what up to my air cooled homies.. Everythings good, Im about to dump my Avant and my Jag and pickig up an E36 M3.. hope everyones buckets are still rolling!!!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> just wanted to stop in and say what up to my air cooled homies.. Everythings good, Im about to dump my Avant and my Jag and pickig up an E36 M3.. hope everyones buckets are still rolling!!!


E36 M3 is by far the best M sedan they made. :thumbup:

four door or two?


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

A1steaksauce said:


> E36 M3 is by far the best M sedan they made. :thumbup:
> 
> four door or two?


my buddy has a alpine white e36 m3 coupe. Much faster then my e46 325ci :thumbup:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

2 door alpine white, fairly unmolested..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

my friend Bryan wanted a rag clip installed into he 57 oval. finished it up this afternoon


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

hell yeah man, doin work....looks great!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Nice job Loose...done a few of them there rag graft too! You should see the tool that's posting pics of his work on the samba " tin wizard " I think he is ....post your pics up and wait to hear his response.


The guy has pm,d me like three times saying I have no talent,can't hold a candle to his work or his know how....wow,somebody is pissy! It's the Texas thread and the roof clip install...super talented guy but a horrible word man and an attitude for sure.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> Nice job Loose...done a few of them there rag graft too! You should see the tool that's posting pics of his work on the samba " tin wizard " I think he is ....post your pics up and wait to hear his response.
> 
> 
> The guy has pm,d me like three times saying I have no talent,can't hold a candle to his work or his know how....wow,somebody is pissy! It's the Texas thread and the roof clip install...super talented guy but a horrible word man and an attitude for sure.


the best metal guys are the humble ones. you don't see the best kubel and schwimmer resto guys in the world running their mouths all over samba do you? nope. and if they were to post on samba people would probably flame them over their low post count even though they know more than anyone else on the subject :laugh:

loose that looks killer on the oval :thumbup: even though oval ragtops suck  :wave:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks guys. 

Yeah I don't post to much over there when it comes to my work unless its my own personal build. To many fukin tools think they know everything..


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yeah I don't post to much over there when it comes to my work unless its my own personal build. To many fukin tools think they know everything..


yeah, they are funny over there. 

i like to lurk in the Split-Window/1938-53 VWs section over there as the guys don't know squat about the WWII vw's and is always good for a laugh watching them run their mouth and spout off incorrect info. 

this one was funny....everybody "ohhhh" and "awwww" over a repop or possibly a post war car thinking it's a 41':

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=488085 

this was funny too....they are trying to figure out a 3 wire switch. then claiming it ties into other systems it does not...meanwhile someone posted up the wiring diagram on the prior page and they still think the switch ties into other systems :laugh:

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?t=458715&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Padfan1 said:


> 2 door alpine white, fairly unmolested..


Fairly unmolested???? What happened??? you shot off in your pants when you sat in it?:laugh:

what up pad hope you and the fam are well. Now go find you another a/c vw.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> Nice job Loose...done a few of them there rag graft too! You should see the tool that's posting pics of his work on the samba " tin wizard " I think he is ....post your pics up and wait to hear his response.
> 
> 
> The guy has pm,d me like three times saying I have no talent,can't hold a candle to his work or his know how....wow,somebody is pissy! It's the Texas thread and the roof clip install...super talented guy but a horrible word man and an attitude for sure.


I read the exchange between you two over there...that guy is a serious tool. I thought the same thing when loose posted this up..'he should put that on samba to grind tinlizzy's ass' :laugh:

I'm getting a good laugh out of the 'Snorkelstang' thread over there, and some good info out of the Ghia section...but the majority of the ghia guys over there seem to be serious purists...not my cup 'o' tea...but I do enjoy watching the build threads in the barndoor forum...some of those guys do some serious metal work...fun to watch


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah his texas thread got locked cuz he started flaming me on pm's about my use of filler,pretty paint nd lack of talent...i got a few of em from him...not to mention the way the owner of the camaro did his rocker stiffeners....he called em frame connectors and they were wrong and if he were to do them like that he would have gotten sued....


what goes around comes around


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ya know what I've noticed (and i haven't been around acvw that long, so bear w/me,:laugh: ) But, why are there little to no ghia build threads on here???? 

Theres bugs, busses, and type 3's, but no ghia. Are they just not that common? because there's like 2 within about a mile of me (albeit, they're not clean and restored)

thoughts? :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

There just not the most popular thus not as many aftermarket/repop items out there. 

IMO the one peice rear section makes for hard fixes for the average vw guy. And the nose secsion is another hard fix when damaged. I like them but would probly not ever own one..


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

true that...

i think i have done 7 full resto/paints on em..from hard tops to verts...every one has been hacked up in a different way...


the best one so far has been Glenn's 68 hardtop and Rob's vert '69....all the rest have been the most intense body work to date.

the current one,'69 vert,is a peice of work,with it's cobbled in og peices to it's braked evry panel...i personally on't like em myself as after working on em so much.they do not have the build quality of a beetle. a bus,well thats a whole other story.

ghias are very expensive too...like doing a window bus too.


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

it's been a while. i sold all my vw stuff and started building a 1999 jeep tj i got for free. it needed a frame and a motor and it's almost back together. all my vw stuff is gone except my kadrons, which i might save in case i can find a runner i can daily, seeing a crashed my gmc is crashed, although the insurance company is sending me a check to get everything fixed.

speaking of which, some of you local guys can do good paint, how much would it cost to have a fender hood and grille painted and striped to match my truck colors? the code is u177b green if it means anything. i can install all the parts myself i just need some painted to match my truck


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

cam's68 said:


> Ya know what I've noticed (and i haven't been around acvw that long, so bear w/me,:laugh: ) But, why are there little to no ghia build threads on here????
> 
> Theres bugs, busses, and type 3's, but no ghia. Are they just not that common? because there's like 2 within about a mile of me (albeit, they're not clean and restored)
> 
> thoughts? :beer::beer::beer:


gimme some time hoss, i got a few other irons in the fire then i'll be able to get started on my 59. it's been a long time coming for this car to get finished, and i have found a complete 64 i will most likely be buying for parts the 59 doesn't have (bumpers, interior, all the little knick-knack crap that nickle and dimes you to death)...i could care less about 'year correctness'...if it's useable and a direct swap, i'm using it:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

justin...forget the "got a few things to paint,how much" question.

a pint of that color?

100 bucks,clear for the same and all the panels 100 bucks,not to mention what kind of s--t is opn,done or needed for the existing parts BEFORE you put color on em.

bolt em on and run it...f--k the paint til you have cash to actually get the color matched to ALL the panels correctly. panel painting is a huge hit of mis deal...could end up looking like a squad car.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> 100 bucks,clear for the same and all the panels 100 bucks,not to mention what kind of s--t is opn,done or needed for the existing parts BEFORE you put color on em.


is that with or without filler :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

OH DAMN:laugh:

you owe me a keyboard loose, totally spewed pop all over mine when i read that just now!


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

JDII said:


> Fairly unmolested???? What happened??? you shot off in your pants when you sat in it?:laugh:
> 
> what up pad hope you and the fam are well. Now go find you another a/c vw.



I can always count on you JD!!! Things are good.. Im super happy with the M Its like they took a Corrado and mad eit real wheel drive with plety of power from the factory..


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

tmb077 said:


> OH DAMN:laugh:
> 
> you owe me a keyboard loose, totally spewed pop all over mine when i read that just now!


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> 2 door alpine white, fairly unmolested..


sounds like my buddy's car


dsc_1314 by wolfsburgkid, on Flickr


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Loose,i think i just pee'd a little!!

no thats me MAKING a fender out of filler....take that Wiz!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> Im super happy with the M Its like they took a Corrado and made it rear wheel drive with plenty of power, no schitty power seat belts, a blower vent fan that actually works, heater cores that don't leak, interior that doesn't fall apart, wiring that doesn't catch on fire, power windows that work, and other options that actually work like they should from the factory..


FTFY :beer:



Schell R32 said:


> Loose,i think i just pee'd a little!!
> 
> no thats me MAKING a fender out of filler....take that Wiz!


do it out of paper-mache with candy inside then i'll be impressed


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Nah still won't impress him..has to be outta steel!!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> Loose,i think i just pee'd a little!!
> 
> no thats me MAKING a fender out of filler....take that Wiz!


:laugh::laugh: thought you like that....


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

> do it out of paper-mache with candy inside then i'll be impressed


IT WOULD BE INDESTRUCTABLE......:beer:


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

Dibaltic said:


> sounds like my buddy's car
> 
> 
> dsc_1314 by wolfsburgkid, on Flickr


Thats pretty much it expect i have M wheels and no rear spoiler.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

A1steaksauce said:


> FTFY :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> do it out of paper-mache with candy inside then i'll be impressed




I was trying not to speak ill of the dead Steak.. but all that is sooooo true.


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

I saw a black 2012 beetle on my way to take the kiddos to grandma's house this morning...gotta say, I kinda liked it...in a 'better looking than my wife's 2000 beetle' kind of way...yeah, I know it's not aircooled, but it's lineage is where it's at and it's current restyle is more true to it body style-wise than its predecessor...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Interesting pic of the gun in the a10 thunderbolt AKA tankkiller. 









The bullet for the 30x173 Avenger has an aluminum jacket around a spent uranium core and weighs 6560 grains (yes, over 100 times as heavy as the M16 bullet, and flies through the air at 3500 fps (which is faster than the M16 as well).

The gun shoots at a rate of 4200 rounds per minute, Yes, four thousand. 

Pilots typically shoot either one- or two-second burst which set loose 70 to 150 rounds.

The system is optimized for shooting at 4,000 feet.

OK, the best for last.

You've got a pretty good idea of how big that cartridge is, but I'll bet you're like me and you don't fully appreciate how big the GA GAU-8 Avenger really is.

Take a look. 



Each of those seven barrels is 112" long.

That's almost ten feet.
The entire gun is 19-1/2 feet long. 

Think how impressive it would look set up in your living room.

Oh, by the way, it doesn't eject the empty shells but runs them back into the storage drum. There's just so dang many flying out, they felt it might damage the aircraft. 

Oh yeah, I forgot, they can hang those bomb and rocket things on 'em too, just in case. 

After all, it is an "airplane"!

Like I said, this is a beautiful design.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

imagine the land you could clear with that SOB


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

guy i chat with on another forum got a call yesterday. 

here his post. 




elnutty said:


> My buddy calls me up to ask what a N.O.S oval roof skin is worth , my jaw drops to the floor !! Then he say's well there's 3 of them 2 hard top ones and one ragtop ! I got a pic of the rag clip in factory primer with part number stickers . They were saved from a dumpster back in the 70's when a dealership went out of buissness ! I know a guy that has a 4th clip a ragtop as well from the same dumpster ! I'm trying to currently trying to buy all 3 of them !


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

nice I would luv to have that for one of my projects....


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

weld 1 on a '76 fatchick JD?.....:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> weld 1 on a '76 fatchick JD?.....:laugh:


I WAS THINKIN THE SAME THING AND THROW IN A SUBY OR VR6 MOTOR WITH SOME CHROME BULLET HOLE WHEELS AND PAINT IT BRITE BLUE.:banghead::banghead::banghead::what:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

wow, that went south fast...:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

i'd "wall art" one of those in a hurry...that is after i shot it in metal clear to make sure it wouldn't further flash rust. :thumbup:

and i'm talking living room/family room wall art....cause that's how i roll


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

don't forget to graft the snorkel.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> i'd "wall art" one of those in a hurry...that is after i shot it in metal clear to make sure it wouldn't further flash rust. :thumbup:
> 
> and i'm talking living room/family room wall art....cause that's how i roll


You and I think very much the same...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

i'd fill it...over prime it and put less than stellar paint on it.














:thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Why would a dealership have those?...seems strange to me :screwy:...and yes, over prime the sh!t outta them and they'ld get stored.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

im stoked! I just picked up a set of rims that might just fit the bill for the Schlitz Bus! I have been slacking to get out and work on it but I think tonight willbe a late night!!!:beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Sppedcraft VW in Wakefield RI...sold alot of nos vw type 1 stuff 10-15yrs ago...my buddy Jeff bought alot of it.

they were a body shop too so that had soooo much nos sheet metal and such it was insane!!

one of the oldest dealerships on the east coast.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zzzdanz said:


> Why would a dealership have those?...seems strange to me :screwy:...and yes, over prime the sh!t outta them and they'ld get stored.


where do you think body shops get their body parts for new cars? 

some dealership just happened to have that in some forgotten back room until someone pulled it out...i see it happen all the time with the MK1 and MK2 stuff :beer:

and is it me or has there been a rash of stupid new threads lately?


----------



## Dibaltic (Jun 23, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> Thats pretty much it expect i have M wheels and no rear spoiler.


nice man, yeah theyre nice cars :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

The fook if I know, just seems strange that a dealership would keep such a big item in stock and not have them in 1 of the VW warehouses.....fook it...still a killer score.


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got two nose sections hanging in my garage. if my wife would only agree :laugh::laugh::heart::heart:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

now that is just bad a--!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

> if my wife would only agree



You wear the dress in the family ha man....:laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

i'd do it...minus the safaris of course


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

zzzdanz said:


> You wear the dress in the family ha man....:laugh:



its her house, my garage. i dont tell her to clean the house or what she can have in it, she doesn't tell me to clean the garage.. :thumbup::laugh::laugh: 



A1steaksauce said:


> minus the safaris of course


and i thought you were cool. :screwy::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

LooseNuts said:


> and i thought you were cool. :screwy::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


i'm cool...i just could seeing needing those safari's on a split window in the future


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> i'm cool...i just could seeing needing those safari's on a split window in the future



LMAO. i hear ya. but if my ass is rich enough to even have that I'm keepin the safaris on it. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

I dont like the fact that they decided to butcher a DC, but damn with the fabrication work 

http://forums.pelicanparts.com/pors...64-porsche-powered-mid-engine-double-cab.html


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

that DC is insane, with the motor mid-ship it fits nice and the sub frame can be dropped for maintanence when needed, That'a a great build.:thumbup:


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

That DC is pretty wicked. I wish I had half the skill the guy that welded that up does.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

if that DC was a bit more of a basket case i could get behind it...but seeing how it's not :thumbdown: regardless of how much skill is going into the build. 

guess i'm turning into a bit of a purist in my old age...or i just remember all those basterized cars of the 80's that nobody wanted in the 90's that people nowadays are buying up and getting "undone" back to stock :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> if that DC was a bit more of a basket case i could get behind it...but seeing how it's not :thumbdown: regardless of how much skill is going into the build.


I feel ya. Think the samething.

Nevertheless the skill is there.:thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Here's a question...got a set of brm wheels for the dumpy bus in the 5 x 115 pattern and wanna put a set of sneakers on it...not looking to go any lower with suspension mods...what is a good tire size front/ rear?

Thinking 175/55 fronts and 185/ 65 rears?

I like the staggered look like cal look if you wanna call it that...the front has been leaf mod'd and the rear turned...it sits pretty level with an occasional sag in the rear,what do you think? Loose...A1...anyone?

Did a search on the samba but to many haters and douche bags

The fronts right now are 14" with 65s and the rears are 14" with 70s...I believe the measurements are 23 front and 24+ in the rear. 175s come in a little smaller than the 185/65s and this will give me the rake that's needed or should I go with larger rears and 185/60s in front instead?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> Here's a question...got a set of brm wheels for the dumpy bus in the 5 x 115 pattern and wanna put a set of sneakers on it...not looking to go any lower with suspension mods...what is a good tire size front/ rear?
> 
> Thinking 175/55 fronts and 185/ 65 rears?
> 
> ...


hmmm...here check this out:

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

this will allow you to totally compare tire sizes easily and see where you'd be sitting at. this website was a huge help for me to dial in tire sizes for my vanagon :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

That's exactly what I was looking for...I found that years ago when I was doing the tire/ wheel figment on my other POS...thanks bud!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> That's exactly what I was looking for...I found that years ago when I was doing the tire/ wheel figment on my other POS...thanks bud!


no prob....it's book marked in my favorites :thumbup: had to double check the link to make sure i didn't accidently post up a link to my favorite adult site :laugh:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's a good one

http://www.1010tires.com/tiresizecalculator.asp


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

Anyone in here out in SLC??? I'm going to be there for a week 18-23 bored outta my mind. Figured I'd try to stop at any local shops and maybe have a beer or so while I'm there for work.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1275890

german look.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...blew the trans i n the auto bus yesterday...i knew it would be to good to be true.


gonna do a 4spd conversion as the cost of a rebuild is insane...so my buddy Skills (on here now) is gonna set me up with the donor ride and we're gonna tear it up soon!!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

That sucks Schell..:thumbdown:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...yeah prettty much but she's so freakin dry and clean it's worh the conversion...never done it...hell never even taken a type 4 motor out of a bus before so it'll be a first!


pretty pumped though...this Skills cat is pretty freakin smart and his donor bus it rusted real bad but we think all the bits are still good to go.

if you look at his thread and notice the red single...he let me take it for a drive to go get pizza and beer when we were doin his westy...holy s==t i have NEVER driven a bus that actually could find the gears and drive like new!,that red single is like butter!!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

ok, i just got to ask....where in the world are all the FNG's finding their type III's? 

new people with type III's seem to be coming out of the woodwork here lately.


edit.

kentucky...keeping it retarded since 1792

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5610906-1970-Short-Bus-build.&p=76392752#post76392752

and my favorite from that thread:



pLx said:


> Yes, it will be laying frame.


so how are you lowering it?



pLx said:


> Drop spindles and reclocked rear end.


classy.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

a1. You make me giggle something wicked:laugh:

Yeah laying frame...uhhh pan.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

I'm kinda not surprised that type 3's are starting to pop up some. It's kinda the natural progression in the hobby.
Relate it to A1's. Caddy's are expensive as hell, then 2 doors are nuts. Now it's cool to roll a 4 door diesel, that was never cool.

Aircooled cars are the same now. Junk bugs are getting expensive. Noone wants type 3's even if they really are better cars. So, kids want to be aircooled and what can ya get cheap? 

A few years back I picked up a squareback with a mint OG interior for the price of scrap. I did a bunch of work, it was a weekend away from being road ready, and I sold it. Picked up an 88 Fox coupe and a 89 Cabrio and still pocketed almost a grand cash.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

cfvwtuner said:


> I'm kinda not surprised that type 3's are starting to pop up some. It's kinda the natural progression in the hobby.
> Relate it to A1's. Caddy's are expensive as hell, then 2 doors are nuts. Now it's cool to roll a 4 door diesel, that was never cool.
> 
> Aircooled cars are the same now. Junk bugs are getting expensive. Noone wants type 3's even if they really are better cars. So, kids want to be aircooled and what can ya get cheap?
> ...



yeah WTF is up with Caddy's? 10 years ago you could pick one up for a 16v swap running and rust free for like a grand. Now I see them all blown out for like 3K.. unreal...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Padfan1 said:


> yeah WTF is up with Caddy's? 10 years ago you could pick one up for a 16v swap running and rust free for like a grand. Now I see them all blown out for like 3K.. unreal...


i sold my vr swapped caddy for 3 large within one week of throwing it up on here for sale. perhaps i was asking to little?  

i agree, seeing ratted out diesel caddys with asking prices north of 5g is a bit weird. i guess they're the flavor of the week now. 



cfvwtuner said:


> Now it's cool to roll a 4 door diesel, that was never cool.


hey now, i've always loved me some four door rabbits, diesel or not.  and actually when you think about it the 4 doors are more rare now. when 2 door rage was on everyone would part out and scrap the 4 doors for their parts, sheet metal, etc because they could be picked up so cheap as nobody wanted them... and as a result there got to be fewer and fewer of 4 doors around. 

i think i'm going to start collecting rabbit square head light front clip assemblies so when the circle round headlight fad has run its course and everyone wants to go back to squares i'll be able to clean up barret jackson 23 window bus style cause i'll have the market cornered :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

schell is probably almost home by now. got the engine and heavy a.ss auto trans out of his bus. tomorry we start cutting into the donor


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> schell is probably almost home by now. got the engine and heavy a.ss auto trans out of his bus. tomorry we start cutting into the donor


nice


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

dude...this thing should go smooth...and i say that with no jinx either,with the right replacement parts and factory donor stuff we're keeping our fingers crossed.

the bus is so frakin dry it's crazy! little tlc underneath bfore the fab goes on and it's gonna look like it was never touched...with the brms and the 4 sprd it's gonna kill!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> with the brms and the 4 sprd it's gonna kill!


sir without the lowerz you will not kill a single squirrel. the population needs to be kept in check. lower the bus, kill the squirrels, pick up the bishes, order pizza and coolwhip. just that simple.

and speaking of lowering, cfvwtuner can we get a sticky for lowering and all lowering questions? it seems to be an often brought up topic.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^i just pee'd a little!!

and yeah hey CF' lets get a sticky for lowering and hell why not paint and body?

and don't even say it Cf...i know what your thinking!!:wave:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

ok, so i got called out in this thread and it got me thinking: 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/forum/viewtopic.php?p=5919822#5919822 

i have a full aba swap with chip sitting in my garage along side a few B3 passat radiators and fans. i have a motorless baywindow. hmmmm. 

i'm very tempted to slap the aba swap in there mated to the porsche 5 speed transmission. talk about a bad ace bus...120 horses of torque burning fury, mated to a lovely porsche 5 speed tranny. 

however i still want to do a mild ac stroker type 1 motor with a nice phat boy muffler hanging out the back in that bus as well.... 

thoughts?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Sorry i am a fan of the stroked type 1 in lieu of the aba swap


----------



## tmb077 (Dec 9, 2010)

It's your bus, do what YOU want to do with it, not something else because some internet stroke called you out...jus sayin bro... 

I'd go for the ac motor myself though since you asked...:laugh:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

A/C all the way steak!!


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

No need to sticky lowering threads, a new one gets posted almost daily. 
My favorite is still the watercoolers wanting to get into aircooled and what coilovers to buy to slam a bug. 


As for bus motors, I dont see a big deal throwing something different into the engine bay. 
Popping in a watercooled motor and putting a rad underneath isnt a big deal. You really arnt hacking anything up if you do it right, and you get good strong reliable power. 

Brady in Boston has a kit for throwing in a Ford Zetec into the vanagon. His Syncro is even running a turbo zetec. It would be nice to drive a vanagon without the worry of the heads falling off cause of rusted studs.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

tmb077 said:


> It's your bus, do what YOU want to do with it, not something else because some internet stroke called you out...jus sayin bro...
> 
> I'd go for the ac motor myself though since you asked...:laugh:


 oh i always do what i want with my vehicles trust me  his post simply got me thinking about the swap that's all...especially seeing how i have the swap sitting right there and i haven't even begun to start collecting parts to build an a/c motor. 




cfvwtuner said:


> No need to sticky lowering threads, a new one gets posted almost daily.
> My favorite is still the watercoolers wanting to get into aircooled and what coilovers to buy to slam a bug.


 i'm sorry, i'm seeing this response as full permission to F with newbs when the lowering question comes up. :laugh: 



cfvwtuner said:


> As for bus motors, I dont see a big deal throwing something different into the engine bay.
> Popping in a watercooled motor and putting a rad underneath isnt a big deal. You really arnt hacking anything up if you do it right, and you get good strong reliable power.
> 
> Brady in Boston has a kit for throwing in a Ford Zetec into the vanagon. His Syncro is even running a turbo zetec. It would be nice to drive a vanagon without the worry of the heads falling off cause of rusted studs.


 well, even if i were to hack up a little bit in my engine bay for an aba power plant it's not like the rest of my bus is an unmolested gem :laugh: also apparently my bus had air conditioning at one point in its life so the holes thru the frame rails, with plastic bushings, already exist. 

the zetec motor is a great motor...sand rail guys are starting to jump into them as well seeing how the power to weight ratio is totally in their favor given that the motor is a full aluminum setup...and newer efi systems are unmatched in hp output and reliability. 

yeah the vanagon water boxer head stud issues are a thing of the past, however it's plagued its reputation still to this day....then you team it up with the early vanagon specific FI systems they used and you've got yourself a very undesirable motor.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

A1..no need for a crazy powerplant in that thing...keep it sweet,slow and reliable,screw the aba swap or any other for that matter,that would just only bring the f--kin "kids" by wanting to talk about the supid thread you were just called out on..and nothing for nothing...we all get called out and some people just know alot of s--t....seriously,just what you think you knew... 

...you don't. 

..s--t you called me out on "91 RON" example, so there is no difference i guess:thumbup: 


..if your ever in the new england area...i will gladly take you for a ride in a full on air cooled ride and trust me...you will NEVER think its an air cooled car and as for an ABA swap,no good for your bus, air cooled is the mind set of " you know there is a full on POS back there that makes you constantly think"...if we wanted hp,water for coolant,reliablity and goto the mall cars... 

..we would be on the watercooled forums,yes? 

i can't explain a full on tiled out air cooled car to many but the fact that it not only sounds like a small block on gas...but the fact every where you turn,stop and even drive by it stops traffic....there isn't a watercooled,sports car or even a mile stone muscle car that can even come close. 

trust me....it's a pretty cool feeling. 


...kinda like that bus your building. 

oh yeah,thanks for shedding that light on the octane thing..i had no idea they were only min points in difference! :thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

actually i got schooled pretty hard on the octane thing a very long time ago...guy wasn't so nice in his teachings of it :laugh: what is it they say? when you break something you never forget it?  

i've had the quick aircooled cars with bigger motors and yes they are fun i'll give you that. and no doubt they draw attention. i can't even drive my slow oval around anywhere without someone asking me questions about it...quite annoying some days i swear  

but there's something to be said about taking a beat to crap old rabbit and throwing an aba in it. the looks on people's faces when i went flying by in the fast lane was priceless :laugh: 

http://youtu.be/pscPuzgyil8 

and if you up the video resolution to 480 and look closely when i pop out of the tunnel you'll see my speed and yes my speedo is correct. i'm barely on the gas and she's cruising at that speed on a slight uphill grade. i ran back from PA averaging 75mph getting 34mpg. i had to fill up twice on the way home so i got to double check my numbers cause i couldn't believe it :laugh: 

and then there's my old vr swap... 
http://youtu.be/0bIgTF4cNec 

both my motor swaps were completely stock motors and were had on the super cheap. i'm not discrediting aircooled motors and what they are capable of, oh no. but to count out waterpumpers for simply being waterpumpers isn't wise. my aba rabbit hit 15's constantly and my vr truck was a 13 second cruiser and i had far more time than money in them. 


honestly i'm building this bay to sell and/or trade for a nice split window bus project, plain and simple....if throwing an aba helps it sell quicker and for more loot i just might consider it. best of all it would doubly ensure that the bus would never get scrapped...which is why i started the whole mess of a project in the first place :heart: 

heck check out this vid: 
http://youtu.be/MVP9tGiqKxA 

tell me that doesn't look like fun or sound bad ace. an aba in a bay would produce the same result as a vr in a vanagon


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

....no no i love swaps in them old rabbits and gti's for sure...i'm juist talking about the "water into air" deal. 

Skills Rabbit truck and the a2 Jetta are super bad a--...and freakin fly!! 

i took him for a bolt in the R32 when he did the struts on it and he was pretty tickled how she went...as far as qtr mile times....well i drove a 2276 dual carbed 59 for 4-5 yrs and hit the track a dozen times and ripped off easy 13.23's everytime...and it was all air. 

i'm just an airr cooled all the way kinda guy if that's what it came with,but then again buses are an anything goes thing,Skills agrees as well,a waterpumper swap done correctly and using a german motor is seriouslt fun and reliable...and as much as it pains me,it's true. 

...i have a lot of buddys who have super tricked out a1 and a2's...kinda like the air cooled side of a new generation.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

the R23 was funny. it was like a smith and wesson, point squeeze and ship  

but noting beats this 










or this 










or this 

(may she rest in pieces) 










well...the coupe and the r/t are pretty fun too


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...agreed that freaking single is the s--t!!! 

But gotta ,that rare 2 door jetta is pretty bad a-- too! 


Dude my bus is super bad now,down the highway at 80 with not even a click,howl,or wobble! Gotta work on the shifter a bit but I have one more donor piece from my other one! But either way it's a blast...well worthe work.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

I would like to thank CB Performance for making my weekend easier. I pulled my rockers and noticed my studs already had inserts, that broke stud backed right out. I put the new one in with some red loc-tite re- installed my rockers and will adjust my valves tonite. Should be on the road tommorow. 


do all CB heads have inserts or did P/O hve it done?


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

So I need a windshield for my bus so I go to to Samba and what do ya know...dude in RI has1..sweet...so I send him a message and he gets back to me saying he'll give me a shout in a week or 2....Pissa I'm thinking.... 

well my 1st message to him was last June...he just "gave me a shout"...10 months later... 

"hey Chris (who the F is Chris) I just pushed the bus in the garage and should be pulling that windshield in a week or 2 ( it will take 10 months) if your still in need" 


Now why would you bother to post the fooking thing on Samba when you obviously weren't ready to sell the fook'n thing. 


What the [email protected] is in the water down there Tim?.....:screwy:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah more on the lines of not to many guys have buses here in RI except for full on stoners. 

Skills probably has 10 of em!! pm him!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..so i just ripped apart a customers 62 rag today he bought from Mass. 

let me tell you who ever owned this car before him should have sued the guy HE got it from...this is and was one of the biggest piece of s--t i have ever seen...the s--t this guy did to this car is sickening. 

like the pop riveted numbers to the chassis...or how about saying it's a og rag when it turned out to be a graft....dont get me started on the paint job and quality of work. 

f--kin hacks...i hate em. 

just when i thought i had seen it all. 

ZZ....i have a 72 bus from some dude..come down and cut the window out...you can have it. 
i think it's good. 


anyone know of a ragtop pre 63 in good dshape ready for a restore of even a solid roof pre 63?


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> anyone know of a ragtop pre 63 in good dshape ready for a restore of even a solid roof pre 63?


 save this one schell: 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1278306 



oh and i need to talk to you about some a/c go fast goodies i'm hunting for...ya know to keep me from putting an aba in my bus :laugh: THINK OF THE BUS!!!!  :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

That bug is a rat! What a steaming pile of crap! I don't know who to feel bad for, schell or the owner. Anyone need bus parts hit me up....I have busses coming out of my ears


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

that sucks guys. i love looking at some of the PO stuff. i always get amazed at some of the stuff they come up with. I've seen some suspension stuff that utterly sickens me thinking i hope this dumb ass didn't have kids in this car. :screwy:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..so i'm trying to build my shop and work at the same time...so i grabbed a couple of jobs i know i can kill in months not years...started tsaking it apart yesterday... 

gone. 


pulled the plug and gonna start on another donor instead...check these pics out...i get all the biggest pieces of s--t i can't even tell you!!! and i have to keep em on a budget: 


























































there is soooo many more of this peice of s--t....the onwer of it before should be ashamed of his work...some dude out of NC sold to a guy in Mass then to a guy in RI...which took it to me for a resto' 

unreal.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Aw common, it aint that bad, I mean look how safe that fuel line has gotta be.:facepalm:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah and all the metal repairs including the floors were installed with light tack welds and fiberglass.

man and some people think this s--t is good to go


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

Yea I have some fiberglass repair as well in mine. Who decided that was a good idea? I'm at a junction of deciding if its worth repairing. Funny I have panels completely rusted out yet its the fiberglass I want to repair lol.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

fiberglass is horrible. 

jason you need metal patch panels? i have leftover sheet metal from my front tubs...and that shait makes excellent panels...hell that's what the metal originally was intended for 

schell, you have any more pics? build thread? i'd like to follow along, sing a song, ya know


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

I have a ton of pics and am gonna throw it up on my web site maybe tonight under Rob's 62 rag...

Cae is complete waste. We decided to throw the towel in on it and start another rag donor. Not only was these pics bad ,it was also a rag graft and he was told it was OG


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> I have a ton of pics and am gonna throw it up on my web site maybe tonight under Rob's 62 rag...
> 
> Cae is complete waste. We decided to throw the towel in on it and start another rag donor. Not only was these pics bad ,it was also a rag graft and he was told it was OG


well don't throw the body away...make race car 

or go hillbilly with it and set it out back under a tarp. in 30 years when beetles are getting bus prices you'll be thanking me :laugh: 

i'll be following along on your website then :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

The only place you need to follow that car is to the junk yard  the donor is way better


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

> ZZ....i have a 72 bus from some dude..come down and cut the window out...you can have it.




Appreciate the **** out of the offer man. I'll have to see if I can get a ride down there 1 of these days. These Fook'n back surgeries and being out of work for 2+yrs are killing my finances, so I had to sell my truck to get some chit paid. My car went to my daughter...shoot me :laugh:

You know all to well about the out of work hurt thing...sucks


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

In the 1st 10 threads, 3 of them are tire threads...wtf:banghead:....thought I was in the WC section.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

ZZ,not sure bout the consition...it's not cracked or heavily chopped....i also dont think it has "clouds" around the edges....come and get it!!!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh hai guys..

Look what I found hiding in my neighbors garage 
Gonna put another trans together this year and ditch the 4.86's for 4.12's:laugh:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

We used to have a dude here with the exact same baja,but he turned into 1 of them WC guys and disapeared :laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

crestfallen said:


> Oh hai guys..
> 
> Look what I found hiding in my neighbors garage
> Gonna put another trans together this year and ditch the 4.86's for 4.12's:laugh:


if you plan on keeping those tires and taking her offroading you might want to reconsider that and keep the 4.86 :beer:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> if you plan on keeping those tires and taking her offroading you might want to reconsider that and keep the 4.86 :beer:


No lol. Ran it with the 4.86s for a long time, the gearing is ridiculous and 1st is nonexistent. Im going with the 4.12s so that it wont be turning 4k rpm at 65 mph

And danz, I still have the jetta, just finished repainting the clip


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

crestfallen said:


> No lol. Ran it with the 4.86s for a long time, the gearing is ridiculous and 1st is nonexistent. Im going with the 4.12s so that it wont be turning 4k rpm at 65 mph


you take mudders up to 65mph? you're a brave man :laugh:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

A1steaksauce said:


> you take mudders up to 65mph? you're a brave man :laugh:


Daily driven. There radials lmao


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

crestfallen said:


> Daily driven. There radials lmao


i stand corrected then :beer:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

B J panhead raise.... Who's done ? After a few weeks of pondering the vert, I'm thinking of doing a 1.5-2" with c hair of caster adjustment added in. Only thing I'm not sure on is how guys are converting the steering to 2 knuckles on the lower connection points..... How/what is done to attach to steering shaft?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Don't forget the front apron mounts too.

And if your gonna do it it ain't a big deal but make sure you reinforce the s-- t out of the lower part of the frame head...


..oh yeah and while your at it...might as well remove your shifting tube and bushings and replace it...because after you done. Raising the frame head..it's a pain in the a-- to relocate the hole in the area needed to remove the rod with the beam up and in the way!!!!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

..well not much air cooled stuff to report other than the normal work at the shop...got some new wheels on the dumpy and converted four speed is killer.

been working on the pro touring LS6 '69 camaro....holy mother of god,40 hrs in 2.5 days on this thing for her final show paint coat!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/2935105840.html Yeah, they'll be pounding on his door to buy that.....:screwy:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

fukin crack head :what::screwy::screwy:


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Lmao @ that buggy ad:screwy: 

Why are people convinced there junk is golden?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

APPRAISED AT $27000:what::what: GOOD JOB MAKING YOUR INSURANCE HIGHER.:screwy: 

MAYBE ITS A TYPO $2700:beer:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm sorry, but you guys are missing the bigger picture with that buggy ad.... 














we need to go find who the F appraised that vehicle and get him to appraise ours!!! :laugh:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

what would the bigger pic be?...the fact that he's looking for a muscle car in trade 

dude i could build that car in a week for a couple of thousand!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> what would the bigger pic be?


 buy ratted out beetle, throw every scene points earning trend on it, find said appraiser, get scenster beetle appraised for ridiculous amount of money, find someone who believes said appraiser's appraisal of beetle, sell clapped out over appraised beetle for mad loot. go buy split window bus and cruise on by the local art college for loose hippy chicks. 

eace:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Fook'n Eh! I like your style A1 :beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...yeah sounds like he's from new england A1!!! 

here's what i was working on today and wednesday: 

tonight about a half an hour ago: 

























and weds/thurs:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

mmm, so shiny. :heart:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

what i started with...it...coming back later for a cut: 









i had it all painted before in oct. then i had him bring it back to me for the final cut and buff. 

didn't like it so i took all of the paint right back off and repainted it...started it tuesday night and delivered it weds afternoon. 


the pics of it now are right out of the booth,threw the tires on and shipped it. 



who your f--kin daddy.:beer::beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

and here's that ghia: 

after stripping the previous owners paint off:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks silky as always Tim. Lo e the quality you give..:thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> and here's that ghia:
> 
> after stripping the previous owners paint off:


 you ever "dip" a car? we have a place semi local to us that we use....very impressive. prefer it to sandblasting that's for sure. 


the paint pics look awesome. love the color on the ghia :thumbup: crappy work as always :laugh: :heart:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

you can dip these pieces of s--t all you want but ALL of them have so much filler BEFORE i start on 'em it will contaminate the filler and steel....like a sponge. 

dipping works well if they are clean and low on fillers and leads...other than that you have to blast em with low course sand or media. 


this one i had too strip by hand as the other 72 i did i picked it up in 2 trucks. 

the camaro pictured i had blasted because there some red flags that had me nervous..mind you we were told this car was ready for paint with minimal bady work...i sent it off to blasting to do the fenders wells...floors and misc s--t. 

when i got it back it needed complete floors,firewall,dash,trunk,inner and outer wells and massive rocker patches. 


unreal and it was supposed to be an in and out type of job...4 months later!!!!


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> you can dip these pieces of s--t all you want but ALL of them have so much filler BEFORE i start on 'em it will contaminate the filler and steel....like a sponge.


 i'm wondering what your dip guys use....as we can just willynilly ship off a car to get dipped and it will come back clean no matter how much filler is in it.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Hopefully picking up a new pan for that 74 "patina" project tommorw. 
It'll be nice to start with a solid foundation


----------



## justing1234 (Feb 27, 2010)

oh, look. my long lost love for aircooleds, i forgot about it for all this time. one day i shall return to it


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

well, this bay followed me home. i cant just let sleep out in the cold, haha. this thread was way to far down.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

A1 not sure what they use..and it does work the biggest concern i have is the chemicals getting into the inseams and pinch welds etc..does that stuff ever find it's way back out and cause issues?

i personally like the media,wlanut and good old fashion fine sand.

but then again, doing a dip and getting nothing back it is really not work the money as all the wrecks i work on are gone all the way around 8" down...dipping isn't cheap here not to mention the closest place is an easy 2hrs away...so the drive time,trans port etc needs to be factored in as well.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> A1 not sure what they use..and it does work the biggest concern i have is the chemicals getting into the inseams and pinch welds etc..does that stuff ever find it's way back out and cause issues?
> 
> i personally like the media,wlanut and good old fashion fine sand.
> 
> but then again, doing a dip and getting nothing back it is really not work the money as all the wrecks i work on are gone all the way around 8" down...dipping isn't cheap here not to mention the closest place is an easy 2hrs away...so the drive time,trans port etc needs to be factored in as well.


our dip place uses an energized alkaline solution. it's pretty much awesome. attacks bondo and eats it away while not harming rubber or any metal. then they hose it down with a treatment that forms a light barrier against rust so not to flash when transporting it home. holds up for a couple of months easy against flashing. 

true, you have to drill in places that might trap the fluid, but the guys rotate the vehicle around when they are rinsing it off....so they generally get 99% of the solution off the vehicle.

the biggest thing is prepping the car for the dip tank. if you take the time and do it right, and drill some pin holes where you think you might have a issue of fluid getting trapped, you'll be just fine. we stopped using sand blasting all together for vehicles because the dip process was that effective.

best of all it's not as invasive as media blasting and more effective than soda blasting. 

cost was just a bit more....but the last vehicle we had done you could see the factory grind marks where someone went back over the vehicle with a flap disk to knock down the spot welds. last person to see that was the person applying the paint to the vehicle at the factory in the 60's :laugh:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

burnoutmedialab said:


> well, this bay followed me home. i cant just let sleep out in the cold, haha. this thread was way to far down.:beer::beer::beer::beer:


plans for that beast?

recent pics?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah A1...we have a guy out in western Conn. and they dip and no one says anything but good things..but even though it's expensive compared...i could NEVER get a vw guy to go that route..hell i can barely get people to do more that 15k for a turn key car!!!

although i have muscle car guys who wouldn't even blink for the dip process though!!

thank god there are the "others"!!!


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> plans for that beast?
> 
> recent pics?


thats the most recent pic. mama says it has to stay stock this summer so we can do some camping with the kiddo's. this winter it will probably be laid out a little. nothing drastic. thing only has 42,000 on it. its way too nice to go to extreme.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

burnoutmedialab said:


> thats the most recent pic. mama says it has to stay stock this summer so we can do some camping with the kiddo's. this winter it will probably be laid out a little. nothing drastic. thing only has 42,000 on it. its way too nice to go to extreme.


that pic just looked like it was an older pic you scanned in...threw me a bit :laugh:

yeah i have a soft spot in my heart for vw's that clean...nothing but removable bolt on mods is how i'd roll it as well :thumbup: 

that being said a link pin bus beam does bolt up and nate's 4.5 drop plates do bring the rear in half an inch out back :laugh: 



Schell R32 said:


> yeah A1...we have a guy out in western Conn. and they dip and no one says anything but good things..but even though it's expensive compared...i could NEVER get a vw guy to go that route..hell i can barely get people to do more that 15k for a turn key car!!!
> 
> although i have muscle car guys who wouldn't even blink for the dip process though!!
> 
> thank god there are the "others"!!!


yeah it's pricey that's for sure and i hear ya on trying to get people to pony up for that. 

and yeah, thank god there are "others"....helps make business enjoyable :beer:


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> that pic just looked like it was an older pic you scanned in...threw me a bit :laugh:
> 
> yeah i have a soft spot in my heart for vw's that clean...nothing but removable bolt on mods is how i'd roll it as well :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

burnoutmedialab said:


> yea, blame instagram for the pic, haha! a good friend just installed nates plates, and it has made me a believer!!


a mild drop on some choice 15's would set that sucker off nice :thumbup:

congrats on the nice original score :beer:


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I saw that on IG


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

zoom-zoom said:


> I saw that on IG


whats your IG zoom?


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey guys! been working on a 71 strut buggy, and about to tear into the baja for the season!


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

burnoutmedialab said:


> whats your IG zoom?


 Tifun


----------



## burnoutmedialab (Jul 21, 2011)

zoom-zoom said:


> Tifun


 yea, im an idiot.


----------



## kiwibug (Apr 21, 2012)

Does anyone know where i can get moon caps for my 4x130 steelies?? i want the smooth ones!, Any links would be FANTASTIC!!:thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

oh you're gonna see what i did there....


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Shortened the top of the shroud? Thing one at that or got rid of ducts too?:beer:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> Thing one at that or got rid of ducts too?:beer:


 puma. 

beats all.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

wow aint seen those is years:beer: 

finished this last night:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice Tim. Love watching your work....


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks buddy here's a motor pic of that ghia:


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> wow aint seen those is years:beer:
> 
> finished this last night:


 
im telling allan


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> wow aint seen those is years:beer:
> 
> finished this last night:


 yeah it took me awhile to run down a doghouse version of a puma for a decent deal...some people thought they were sitting on gold and wanted a mint for them :thumbdown: 


are those WW pans? if so how do you like the fit and quality of them? 


and you know i love you but you need to drop the "e" in the first word in your sig line....quit is "i give up on making this Thing run, i quit" and quite is "holy fukin shait those pans went in quite well" :laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Ha ha I never even noticed that!! Fixed it for ya!!!! 


I believe they are I get them from my jobber and they are def the best ones I've used for sure


----------



## 1low65vw (Mar 2, 2012)

Hey Tim, your going to make my oan that pretty next right? Mine will almost be that clean. I just have to fix the hacked up pass. floor pan from the po. They decided to pop rivet it down the center and never welded the rear brace on or the front. :banghead:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

which one is this?... 


this 63 is another full on for thousands...turn key for around 10k. 

i gotta raise my prices.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Whats goin on fellas? Been a little while since ive dropped in, work has been killin me for the past few months but things have finally calmed down. Spring is here and summer is right around the corner....so, its time to get back on the ball 

Anyways, im lookin for a 66' decklid and rear bumper (samba has been pretty much worthless lately).......dannyboy said last fall he had one for me, unsure if he still does but i figured maybe someone here might have a lead on one here too.... 

hit me up, lemme kno if ya'll can help me out. thanks! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 246617 (Jan 19, 2006)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Whats goin on fellas? Been a little while since ive dropped in, work has been killin me for the past few months but things have finally calmed down. Spring is here and summer is right around the corner....so, its time to get back on the ball
> 
> Anyways, im lookin for a 66' decklid and rear bumper (samba has been pretty much worthless lately).......dannyboy said last fall he had one for me, unsure if he still does but i figured maybe someone here might have a lead on one here too....
> 
> hit me up, lemme kno if ya'll can help me out. thanks! :beer::beer::beer:


 PM sent I think I gots what you needs


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> Whats goin on fellas? Been a little while since ive dropped in, work has been killin me for the past few months but things have finally calmed down. Spring is here and summer is right around the corner....so, its time to get back on the ball
> 
> Anyways, im lookin for a 66' decklid and rear bumper (samba has been pretty much worthless lately).......dannyboy said last fall he had one for me, unsure if he still does but i figured maybe someone here might have a lead on one here too....
> 
> hit me up, lemme kno if ya'll can help me out. thanks! :beer::beer::beer:


 What up gaybino? I dont know dannyboy but I checked mine and they too early for you. got a nice 60-63 deck lid and a decent w oval lid if you interested. I have a few beetles on the yard I can check and see whats there. Good to see you back bro.:wave:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

dannyboy...as in......zzzdaaannnnnzzzzzzzzz :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> dannyboy...as in......zzzdaaannnnnzzzzzzzzz :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup: I remembered that was what you called zzzzzzz this morning when I seen his name in another thread. I can post uo some pics of that deck lid if you like. Its real straight and already in primer and your tag light would be smaller, unless you trying to be a purest now :facepalm:and stay peroid correct.:laugh:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Haha nice. Wellllll, how much you looking to get for it shipped to 15021? pm me... 

Ya, im period correct, since my fat girl has wide whitewalls in the rear....


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

69 ghia:


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Gettin gas in the green bug tommora, then off to the Dustoff in Mansfield, CT on Sunday


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

weather looks good! see you there!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

just to let you all know "like you fukers didn't already".. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

it's been a while!  

UPDATE: I took off my "extra oil capacity sump pan" cause it wasn't dooin anything but leaking like a sieve, andddd, that's about it, looking at a radio/speaker install next, someday.... :laugh:

till next time, adios!:beer:


----------



## cam's68 (Jun 26, 2011)

ANDDDD of course, drum-to-disk conversion up front!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Tore mine apart this weekend to install this...








Back together and working like a charm with the new ring + pinion setup:thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

That's nice..


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

sweet!!


took the hot rod out yesterday to a car cruise half hour away....she did good!!

got a few oil leaks and such and the trans shifts like a mack truck but her road manners are great. i'm soo f--kin bored of this car these days...aint got five minutes to enjoy it..but at the same time it's pretty silly when you roll it though town!!! i most likely will never make it to the track but i could care less these days.


----------



## Padfan1 (May 15, 2001)

what up homies???? everyone back east looks like there are putting things togther for the summer. Just wanted to pop in and say whats up!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah the shows are starting and won't be hittin any this year myself...might it litchfield but not sure.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep I'm ordering a trans for the 65, and have my oval on pause because I am tying money up in another project that I just couldn't let go. Hope to have pics next week or so. It blows my mind at the things folks will throw in a barn and forget about for 40-50 years.

Shell your car is still sic:heart::heart: and hope your business is doing well. Mine is wide open then crawling then wide open again , enough to keep my head spinning. We got all our buildings up and now dealing with the power company to get things completed.

Pad good to see you still in here bro. hope all is well with the family and work.:wave:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JD, you know you can't walk away with out telling us what this new project is man.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

zzzdanz said:


> JD, you know you can't walk away with out telling us what this new project is man.


Dan, I have too... This is one of them show but dont tell kinda of projects. You will see soon enough as long as it all goes right. It's a tough thing to negotiate with women, but I'm working through it. I have my wife on my side so thats half the battle right there. I am stuck between letting my oval sit for a while so I can afford the new project or pass and build it. I think I will make the right decision because I may not have an opportunty like this again. It was totally unexpected and had no way of planning for it. I have said enough I could talk about it all day ,i'm like a kid all excited right now and cant wait to play with my new toy. Just got to find some more cash, it;s real hard to come by these days. back to work yall have a nice day.:wave:


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

hmmm....

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/3032559664.html


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

4supreme2gambino0 said:


> hmmm....
> 
> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/cto/3032559664.html


tell him you want the one in the background :laugh: that's a built vw diesel swapped beast. it was at our local show last year and sounded balls rolling in.




JDII said:


> I am tying money up in another project that I just couldn't let go.


me thinks me knows what your project is. 

oh and funk pain...i'm pushing myself. back at work on monday and bus updates after that. big moves on that project. but i digress, i can do the deal we talked about whenever :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

JDII said:


> Dan, I have too... This is one of them show but dont tell kinda of projects. You will see soon enough as long as it all goes right. It's a tough thing to negotiate with women, but I'm working through it. I have my wife on my side so thats half the battle right there. I am stuck between letting my oval sit for a while so I can afford the new project or pass and build it. I think I will make the right decision because I may not have an opportunty like this again. It was totally unexpected and had no way of planning for it. I have said enough I could talk about it all day ,i'm like a kid all excited right now and cant wait to play with my new toy. Just got to find some more cash, it;s real hard to come by these days. back to work yall have a nice day.:wave:


Ya farker!....split window bug?...schwimmwagen?...barn door bus?...you're Fook'en killing me man


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


>


That's beautiful shell. Yours or a customers? :thumbup:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://boston.craigslist.org/bmw/cto/3035706482.html dont see those around here often...wish I hade the space in the garage


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

The cat just drug home a super solid 64 beetle.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

all of 'em are customer's except for when i show my hot rod..which isn't much... 


'69 ghia vert,this was before the double and she's pretty much done now....


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

this is next...as well as a 65 bus too. 










and then this: 

























mock up...much to do...much.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

and a rear shot...without rear engine filler:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://providence.craigslist.org/cto/3060454265.html for the local guys


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

made these the other day:

side covers for the rear qtrs instead of tar board...removable and painted


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Those are nice Tim


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

fvck color matching...i need my sheit raw and gangster...and in at least 3 different colors including rust. 



looks damn good, that's a nice touch in that ghia :thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

yeah if i have to many "pops"...that's how my own s--t comes out....

...not alowed to do that on the customers rides though


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Finally brought the 70 home last night after 8 months at the shop...since I never got to drive it with a healthy engine in it, holy sh** this is boogies with the 1914 in it!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

1914's are killer..built 3 of em and never had an issue...the big cc motors are a full time job if your gonna full time it...where as the 1914 seems todo it all well.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> 1914's are killer..built 3 of em and never had an issue...the big cc motors are a full time job if your gonna full time it...where as the 1914 seems todo it all well.


That's definitely reassuring, as the guy who went through the engine made them sound extremely sensitive, like I had a time bomb in the back end of my car lol!

I've been driving my 72 with the stock 1600dp for four years now, so having the 70 with the bigger engine is definitely a whole new world to me.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

people get scared of the larger cylinders.

but if you install the proper tin, run liveable compression ratios, and use mild timing advance curves there's nothing wrong with a 1914 :beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^right on A1...i've had em in 90 degree heat,with crap fuel and mild compression and even then they ran cool.

the real deal motor would have exactly that,german tins,all of em...dog house factory cooler,good piston and cylinder kit and NOT cheap copies and mild compression...with the right compression,cam and head combo...they will run forever.

people seem to foget that the crap heads and wrong cam can cause more cylinder temps than even the s--t tins. gotta get them gases out...that is what makes motors run cooler!!!


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Well what happened was I bought the car from the PO and had a valve seat fall out on cyl 4. 

Turns out he had stock 1600DP heads machined (quite poorly) and one of them expanded enough to spit the seat out.

I replaced them with brand new big valve FoMoCo heads. 

Also, the mechanic said to run a cap full of lead additive to help it run cooler. Agree or disagree?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

lead additive is kinda like octane boost...top minimal to make a difference. 

some add high quality 2 stroke oil and other fatten up the mains in the carb


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Awesome thank you! 

Sorry for mucking up the chat thread with tech stuff... 

Took Blue for a ride tonight, so perfect for it!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Chat thread brutha. We can chat about whatever the fook we want to here. :thumbup:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Cool. I figure it beats starting another thread  

Realized today I forgot to ask the guy who put my engine back together what oil to use. GAH! :banghead:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Antihero983 said:


> Cool. I figure it beats starting another thread


 Best post in the last 2 months :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

oh come on i'm enjoying the "how do i" and "i want a" threads so much that i might just start my own. 

for realz.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Loose' this ones for you: 

started on this the other day...painted an built sometime in the '70's:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's somehting cool for you guys from my scrap book: 










totalled it years later but it was fun for a while!!!!


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> Loose' this ones for you:
> 
> started on this the other day...painted an built sometime in the '70's:


 Saw that on facebook, those louvers funtional?


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Saw that on FB too. You got some work ahead of you. Sould look sick just like the rest of your stuff


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> Loose' this ones for you:
> 
> started on this the other day...painted an built sometime in the '70's:


 Hi!:wave: Tim  , 
Could you please show a side view of this car?,not so much for my own build purposes(never did bodywork myself per se),would just like to see how the Bpillars were done to either prove or disprove whether or not you may have on your hands there the original Volks-Vair : 
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=5355.0 

:beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

tanx dood. 

yep they are functional and the lid was done in the 70's as well. got some wider rear fenders on there and relocating the side windows as the previous owner made em too small and they look like van windows!! 

we have the Litchfield show this week end...pretty big for a new england thing here...hot vws is usually here but they have another show they are covering instead. we'll be bringing th bus,hot rod and displaying a few past customers cars in front of the enclosed trailer. 

Loose,that camaro you saww on facebook just won the Atlanta all chevy show in the best of show...bout time something went right!!!!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here ya go Buggyman:


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> here ya go Buggyman:


 Accchhh!,nope,not it ,the V-V had slanted forward ~1/2 way up shortened Bpillars & doors with just a slot cut behind the rear side windows to just _lean_ the whole top forward then sectioned out just above the middle of the doors,there is a little mention of it I believe somwhere in the http://www.cal-look.com/ forum & last werd was that it eventually landed on the east coast,so this was just kinda a shot in the dark . 

Thanks Tim :beer:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> Loose,that camaro you Saw on facebook just won the Atlanta all chevy show in the best of show...bout time something went right!!!!!


 very nice Mang. congrats i assuming the owner has the shop name on his info board giving credit? 

doesn't surprise me tho. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

umm no we have been through this before with the vert 68 LS3 we built that got featured on the powerblock series on spike... 

he gets the "I" feeling to much and i get shot in the dark...we'll see with this one.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Schell R32 said:


> umm no we have been through this before with the vert 68 LS3 we built that got featured on the powerblock series on spike...
> 
> he gets the "I" feeling to much and i get shot in the dark...we'll see with this one.


 that's what i'll never understand. 

there's more than a few threads on this forum where shops are doing the build but the guy signing the checks gets all the praise. 

so you decided to sign checks, here's a cooke. taking full credit for a car you didn't even change the oil on is hilarious to me. of course i also laugh at people with no physical ailment that call AAA for a flat tire :thumbdown: 

credit should be given where it's due.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

I love chopped top bug....mmmmm 

And speaking of oil changes, I have no freakin clue what oil to run in the 70 with the 1914...I run 20w50 in the 72, but I think that'd be too think for the bigger engine. I've been searching here and the Samba all morning and have come up with nothing. 

Also, I lost one of my smoothie wheel covers yesterday. Drove all over town looking for it. Now I have to remove the other three and showoff my stock wheels. Bleh.  :banghead:


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

i like straight 30w for the summer months. :thumbup: 

the oil issue is always hugely debated and you'll always find different "experts" on the matter...but i've always liked the heavier stuff :beer:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

A1steaksauce said:


> i like straight 30w for the summer months. :thumbup:
> 
> the oil issue is always hugely debated and you'll always find different "experts" on the matter...but i've always liked the heavier stuff :beer:


 Yeah a couple dude around where I live who run aircooleds recommended straight 30 as well, so thats what I bought!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

no expert here, but

have any of you tried brad penn 20w50? couple of shops in my area recommend it for guys with built engines


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Friend and I took the day fixing the god awful wiring cluster the PO left in the car, removed the MSD ignition box and two stage. 

Every thing was working great......then the fuel pump started to crap out. This car is going up for sale, I'm done effing with it, how fun it is to drive isnt enough to cover the frustration.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Antihero983 said:


> Friend and I took the day fixing the god awful wiring cluster the PO left in the car, removed the MSD ignition box and two stage.
> 
> Every thing was working great......then the fuel pump started to crap out. This car is going up for sale, I'm done effing with it, how fun it is to drive isnt enough to cover the frustration.


give it a couple of days, let yourself chill out and you may find yourself back in the garage turning wrenches. That to me is why they are fun to own as a HOBBY and not so much a DAILY DRIVER. I don't mind working on something when it is fun to me, but when I have to just to make it to work the next day it SUCKS.:banghead:

So if it is not your daily, rethink it and if you still don't enjoy it good luck with the sale!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

JDII said:


> give it a couple of days, let yourself chill out and you may find yourself back in the garage turning wrenches. That to me is why they are fun to own as a HOBBY and not so much a DAILY DRIVER. I don't mind working on something when it is fun to me, but when I have to just to make it to work the next day it SUCKS.:banghead:
> 
> So if it is not your daily, rethink it and if you still don't enjoy it good luck with the sale!!!:thumbup:


I agree. The other thing is my 1972 is running....eh...weird. I'd rather put the time into that, seeing as I've owned it for 4.5 years now. The 70 is up on craigslist, the price is negotiable, especially if its someone from here.

http://nh.craigslist.org/cto/3128830513.html


----------



## zoom-zoom (May 19, 2005)

I'm thinking of hitting the track next week. Any tips with stock tires? I've never ran before. Hoping to hit at least 16's haha. Just a mild build 1835.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

zoom-zoom said:


> I'm thinking of hitting the track next week. Any tips with stock tires? I've never ran before. Hoping to hit at least 16's haha. Just a mild build 1835.


avoid the burn out pit, drive around it. and let some air out of your rear tires.

if you have a AAA membership don't be afraid to launch it hard  :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

getting my new pan next week. not a pre 64 but its a very nice condition 65 pan. PO did some real nice hack jobs on the rear torsion housing on mine so i wanted a new one to fully restore


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Think you're having a bad day......... http://burlington.craigslist.org/cto/3090183042.html I'ld cry like a fooking baby:facepalm:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

THAT SUCKS!! FOR THE BUS. WHATS UP DAN? YOU GOT ANY MORE PROGRESS ON YOUR PILE? I HAVE THREE AND CANT DRIVE ANY OF THEM AT THE MOMENT.:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

How's my split coming along JD?...I have all the rear suspension out so I can finish POR15'n under there and clean it all up. To bad that stuff doesn't come with some motivation :laugh:

I'll get that all back together in no time, then I'll go thru the front...Slowly but surely :thumbup:

Then I'll need to get searching for a motor...just gonna find a 1600dp for now, and stock pile the parts for something bigger.

I have a fresh 1.8T motor just sitting, but that's gonna wait or go on Craigslist.

More split pics man!..I fook'n love that car :beer:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

glad to hear you still workin on the bus dan. I have been busy with everything but the vw's lately. Work has been crazy, it always is election year cause markets go crazy and noone wants to make any decisions until we know who's going in office. 

Enough with my excuses, i will try to get to the basement and get something done on the split to give you something else to look at.:laugh::beer:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

among the trillions of other things going on at the shop...been working on this for a customer...yeah he is a herbie guy,but he's not scared about putting the "herbie" look under clear!!! so instead of typical vinyl and stickers etc...i put em down with tape,patience and all by hand...pretty cool even if your not a herb' fan...


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

shell that paint looks great sir:thumbup::thumbup:!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...shot this old girl today: 

























custome mix two tone...kinda like a gmc seafoam on the bottom and a light almond on top....


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...where she came from:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Man, you have awsome skill in the paint booth schell! That van looks great! How long have you been doing paint work?


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

this will be my 16th (maybe longer?) year!!! 13yrs in the collision world with being a combination body guy for 8 yrs then a painter/body man for the other 5yrs. 

then opened my own shop in '07...then got wadded up in a car accident in '10 for a year off...back in the saddle in '11 with the new shop and a way nicer place too. 

if the web addy was so f--ked up you can see i do more than just our little vw's...these are my "collision" now cuz ive done em for so long...but the real money and big time jobs are actually the pro touring and hot rods we end up getting every once and a while. 

but these cars are part of me and what i'm known for out here i guess...sometimes they kick my ass then there are jobs like the bus here and a few others that make me smile.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

here's the real deal: 










the paint:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...this is the "other" spectrum..i would love to get a vw guy who wants this kinda stuff:


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow. That reflection is killer. That looks a lot more rewarding then late model collision repair!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

Yeah...the collision pays more and is quicker but there is no reward. You can get more done in the collision world for the profit as opposed to resto. The vw's I have are quick and easy too so I treat that as the collision mentality,even though they still come out killer,vie done so many it's like doing a bumper cover on a Honda!! 

Unlike the camaros and pro street car...where customer will drop an easy 10-20k for the paint alone...where as the vw owner has a hard time dropping 10-15 k TURN KEY!!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/cto/3190478220.html for the N.E. guys


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Alright I've hit a roadblock with the 70. I can't seem to sell it. So I have a few questions. 

Can I run a single carb setup on a 1914cc engine? 

If not, do you think I'd be able to sell a freshly rebuilt 1914 with brand new heads relatively quickly? 

At this point I'm ready to forego the dual carbs and go fast engine just to have a car as easy to play with and reliable as my Baja.


----------



## A1steaksauce (Nov 30, 2009)

Antihero983 said:


> Alright I've hit a roadblock with the 70. I can't seem to sell it. So I have a few questions.
> 
> Can I run a single carb setup on a 1914cc engine?
> 
> ...


 like a single dual carb? yes. 

possibly. depends on how much you're asking and how much is done to the motor.


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

:ts got brand new big valve FoMoCo heads, a pretty good crank, lightened flywheel, deep sump oil pan, dual kadron carbs, fireball dizzy. 

I don't remember what it has for cams though. I have no idea what to ask either, its got maybe 1k miles since the rebuild. 

Hell I'm almost tempted to put the car on eBay.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

...vw motors are hard to sell...people don't understand what they really cost to build...keep it and store it for a rainy day,throw a stock dp in there and let it go down the road...I have a near new 1600,1300 and a 2180 (turn key pretty much) and I cant get these out the door to save my life...so they just sit under my bench. 


Air cooled hobby...people want the biggest,baddest cars..with all the goodies but have a ickle dime budget..It ain't the 70's anymore...they are the same as a chevelle or a mustang these days to build...and that ain't no s--t!!!


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm in the process of rebuilding my 75 bug motor so I'm guessing that would be the 1600 and I'm looking at getting some what larger pistons and jugs. whats a good size ? I'm not wanting to go crazy with it but lets say a size or two bigger or is it even worth it? thanks


----------



## Antihero983 (Sep 23, 2011)

Schell R32 said:


> ...vw motors are hard to sell...people don't understand what they really cost to build...keep it and store it for a rainy day,throw a stock dp in there and let it go down the road...I have a near new 1600,1300 and a 2180 (turn key pretty much) and I cant get these out the door to save my life...so they just sit under my bench.
> 
> 
> Air cooled hobby...people want the biggest,baddest cars..with all the goodies but have a ickle dime budget..It ain't the 70's anymore...they are the same as a chevelle or a mustang these days to build...and that ain't no s--t!!!


 That's pretty much the plan at this point. Ah well. Thanks for the help!


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Schell R32 said:


> ...vw motors are hard to sell...people don't understand what they really cost to build...keep it and store it for a rainy day,throw a stock dp in there and let it go down the road...I have a near new 1600,1300 and a 2180 (turn key pretty much) and I cant get these out the door to save my life...so they just sit under my bench.
> 
> 
> Air cooled hobby...people want the biggest,baddest cars..with all the goodies but have a ickle dime budget..It ain't the 70's anymore...they are the same as a chevelle or a mustang these days to build...and that ain't no s--t!!!


 WERD!! 

i love when people ask me to build stuff for them and want the stuff for nothing. :banghead:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

He he Loose..you should try restoring them for a living!!! This is why you gotta mix it up. 


Not easy getting a guy to pony up the real money needed to get a Cover car,mag feature or a "Classic" winner...when you can build a real nice muscle car for the same price!!!


----------



## crestfallen (Dec 2, 2010)

Hi guys! 
My uncle picked this up last month, just got it on the road. 75 bradley GT, 6k mile original vw replacement 1600 dual port, OG pleated leather interior, metal flake to hell.

IMG_1189 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr

IMG_1187 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr

IMG_1188 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr
And baja is still doing great, as is the water sucker. Havent done much with dads ghia lately, but going to start back into it this winter.

IMG_1019 by ThatVWkid, on Flickr


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

Found this last night.:what: Now she is purring again. I went ahead and cleaned all four while I had her opened up.


----------



## wannabaja (Jan 13, 2005)

There is some AWESOME stuff going on in this forum lately! I feel that this place is being invaded LOL!


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

wannabaja said:


> There is some AWESOME stuff going on in this forum lately! I feel that this place is being invaded LOL!


 YEP, seems to be a strong WC/neewbie presence lately. I think most of the normal AC guys are working to get ready for all the great shows nation wide during this time of year. In the sotheast fall is the best time of year to be in an ACVW in my OP.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

oh goody lets get all the watercooled idiots over here


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^ yeah pretty much has been that way for years...we have a cool bunch of regulars as well but like JD said...got too much to do,to many project and like you...have to much work!!! 


hail the "Thing" !!!!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

some crazy s--t i had to do over the week....like fixing my buddys deck lid and shroud after his master blew out while backing it up to the front of my trailer...caved the thing right into the trailer hitch.... 








shroud: 









hammered and dolly and metal stretched: 









and the final after removing the old paint and primed: 









and this stupid section of frame rail on a '69 gt 500 i'm workin on: 








after welding the section in and grinding: 








then the final burred in spot welds:


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2004)

Schell R32 said:


> you...have to much work!!!
> 
> 
> 
> hail the "Thing" !!!!


 

dam you caught me goofin' off


----------



## elvis.donnelly (Sep 25, 2012)

You can see http://www.allaircooled.com/ site.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## ShaggyMutt1 (Jun 19, 2012)




----------



## rednecksavage (Mar 11, 2002)

*Question*

Does anyone know if the type 3 squareback front fenders will fit the type 3 fast back front end? Are the fenders the same?

Thanks


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

rednecksavage said:


> Does anyone know if the type 3 squareback front fenders will fit the type 3 fast back front end? Are the fenders the same?
> 
> Thanks


notch, square and fasty are the same from year to year as far as fitments. :thumbup:


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Donkeyboy007 (Oct 17, 2012)

*hey!*

So i'm a total noob. Just got my first bug  pretty stoked. So i got alot of probably dumb questions - so i'll just start. What is the lug pattern for a 1972 Beetle? Its air cooled (apparently that makes a difference) In my lil research it seems to be either 4x100 or 4x130. which is it for sure? Any help really appreciated


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

it's 4x130


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

Donkeyboy007 said:


> So i'm a total noob. Just got my first bug  pretty stoked. So i got alot of probably dumb questions - so i'll just start. What is the lug pattern for a 1972 Beetle? Its air cooled (apparently that makes a difference) In my lil research it seems to be either 4x100 or 4x130. which is it for sure? Any help really appreciated


Welcome mang. As said 4x130


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

just throwing it out there for aircooled discussions. :laugh::laugh: 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1392336 



:thumbup: 


edit: 

wanted :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

fastys are stupid


----------



## LooseNuts (Oct 4, 2010)

RafCarre12 said:


> fastys are stupid


 ^:laugh::laugh: 

i know right. had 2 in the past and want another one.


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

*Gotta love that.*

IF YOU HAVE'NT SEEN IT AND YOU LIKE FOOTBALL CHECK OUT THIS CLIP. 

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=8800502&categoryid=2378529

TTT


----------

